# The Juke Box II



## Coyote

BB King and Eric Clapton


----------



## Coyote

Solas - Tell God and the Devil


----------



## Vandalshandle

Just curious. What happened to juke box I?


----------



## Coyote

Rock Me Baby


----------



## Coyote

Vandalshandle said:


> Just curious. What happened to juke box I?



The best explaination is what ck gave in the Coffee Shoppe http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-2.html#post9101572

A lot of really large threads caused instability in the system (why it was really slowing down or getting gateway errors) - Jukebox was one of the casualties


----------



## Coyote

Derek and the Dominos - Layla


----------



## Vandalshandle

You can't find harmony like this anymore;



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5ovkL3YD_I]The Statler Brothers - I'll Go To My Grave Loving You (Barbara Mandrel Show) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

And one of the last Western song hits, before they took "Western" out of "Country and Western".:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swa7-9CBHR8]Marty robbins big Iron - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Townes Van Zandt - The Rake


----------



## Ropey

Deep Purple - Lalena (1969)

[ame=http://youtu.be/ASFg_d1v_fQ]Lalena - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Gilmour w/ Seal - Hey Joe

[ame=http://youtu.be/IPAjf2B3oR0]David Gilmour w/ Seal - Hey Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

Coyote said:


> BB King and Eric Clapton
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMEzFgCLv8c



And with B.B's brother, Albert King, et al.   

BB KING & friends "A Blues Session". Paul Butterfield, Phill Collins, Dr. John, Etta James, Chaka Khan, Albert King, Gladys Knight, Billy Ocean.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnlwxS-36AU]B.B. KING, STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN, ERIC CLAPTON - Why I Sing the Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. What happened to juke box I?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best explaination is what ck gave in the Coffee Shoppe http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/354712-usmb-coffee-shop-iv-2.html#post9101572
> 
> A lot of really large threads caused instability in the system (why it was really slowing down or getting gateway errors) - Jukebox was one of the casualties
Click to expand...


Is it archived somewhere?  One would like to have access for salvage...


----------



## Vandalshandle

One of my favorites! 

You have to visualize this, first. Imagine Bing Crosby, singing with Roy Rogers and the Son's of the Pioneers, Louis Prima, Bob Burns, Phil Harris, Martha Ray, and god knows who else, all in one song:
Ready?

Ok, here goes!:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo-pApe1Kd0]Bing Sings "I'm an Old Cowhand" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

More Louis Prima:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-a8kLtJSJ4]Louis Prima Just a Gigolo & I Ain't Go Nobody - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

The best version of "Night Train", ever!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kTcjXhGbxU]Louis Prima - Night Train - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Ropey

Jah Cure - Look Both Ways 

[ame=http://youtu.be/QIZG81Xl9eI]Jah Cure - Look Both Ways [Jah Army riddim] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Seal - A Change Is Gonna Come 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHa096VQ8FE]Seal - A change is gonna come 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PZYSiWHW8V0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=PZYSiWHW8V0[/ame]


----------



## Starlight




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9Ffqq0Y25Y]My Name (Wearing Me Out) - Shinedown (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Coyote

Mary Chapin Carpenter and Alison Krauss - I was a Bird

_
I was a bird that loved to fly
Catching the wind as it went south
And I could touch every inch of sky
And the sweetest songs trilled from my mouth

But I'm no bird anyone can see
And there's no wind waiting for me
It's just a dream, it's just a dream
To be a bird flying free_


----------



## Coyote

I'll Fly Away....


----------



## Coyote

We have a music show on Friday evening NPR calLED "Sidetracks" that's a mix of folk, bluegrass, blues and acoustic.  I hear them when I'm driving back from my dog's physical therapy sessions.

The them this evening was birds and this was one of their songs - We used to be birds, by Jonathan Bird


----------



## Coyote

Steeleeye Span - Twa Corbies (two Ravens)


----------



## Coyote

Chris Knight - Backwater Blues


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Coyote

Chris Knight - Heart of Stone


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Holly Holy


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Soolaimon


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiimmAPTKRk]THE VENTURES - The House of The Rising Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Solitary Man


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JdZ0KmeBQc]Guitar Boogie Shuffle - The Ventures - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-Hc5abSVHA]VENTURES - APACHE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ropey

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

[ame=http://youtu.be/sfR_HWMzgyc]Kashmir - Led Zeppelin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks

[ame=http://youtu.be/wEKkJHSO8A0]Led Zeppelin - When The Levee Breaks (Studio Version - Best Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/sIpxLot2BNU]Linda Ronstadt-1977-09-Tumbling Dice - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/oEUN2jNiYo0]That's The Way Led Zeppelin Lyrics Full Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Stone Poneys - Different Drum 

[ame=http://youtu.be/UMVvRImExKc]The Stone Poneys Different Drum 1967 Video - YouTube[/ame]

I've been blown away by this angel since I first heard and saw her.


----------



## Ropey

Linda Ronstadt - Willin' 

[ame=http://youtu.be/IJHcD0kHTGk]Linda Ronstadt - Willin' - Live 1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Linda Ronstadt - Canciones de mi padre (Songs for my Father)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qOaHLJDEfzo]Linda Ronstadt - Canciones de mi padre - Hay unos ojos - YouTube[/ame]

And boy, what a power voice!


----------



## Ropey

Neil Diamond - I Am I Said

[ame=http://youtu.be/7wYpVy9W29M]Neil Diamond - I Am I Said [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

One hit wonder.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FIMvSp01C8]Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science (Exclusive Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9694K85Xc8]Thompson Twins - Hold Me Now - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViHENVBVbUg]Three Amigos- Blue Shadows - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKhN1t_7PEY]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Linda Ronstadt doing a Warren Zevon Song: Carmalita

and Warren Zevon doing the same


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCy7lLQwToI]Journey - Don't Stop Believing Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eagles - Peaceful Easy Feeling

_'Cause I got a peaceful easy feeling,
And I know you won't let me down
'cause I'm already standing on the ground._


----------



## Coyote

The Dirt Band - An American Dream


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nO62scTZ7Qk]Styx - Grand Illusion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu3-QqQHK08]American Band - Grand Funk Railroad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msmzXBLVJEg]AC/DC-Who Made Who - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7F2yhaQhJrk]Rio: Michael Nesmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho]Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead Or Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKKwgJLvHFg]michael nesmith-Tonite video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/35tY-N9hHUs]steely dan - reelin' in the years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydNvjQTRSlU]joanne - mike nesmith - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

nesmith mother developed 'white out'  he never had to work in his life....


----------



## jon_berzerk

*- Go Your Own Way -*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ul-cZyuYq4]Fleetwood Mac - Go Your Own Way (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZSiBj4vCiY]Brooks & Dunn - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

Games without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel

...if looks could kill, they probably will
in games without frontiers, war without fears


----------



## eagle1462010

I always liked this one.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBAl9cchQac]Peter Gabriel - Big Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Solesbury Hill


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnVf1ZoCJSo]Peter Gabriel - Shock The Monkey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Jimmy Hendricks - Hey Joe


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS_9E-iSuQI]Olivia Newton-John - A Little More Love (1978) hq - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Richie Havens - Here comes the sun


----------



## Coyote

Richie Havens - Freedom


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb - 500 Miles


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo]Strange Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eric Bibb - A Satisfied Mind


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JWTaaS7LdU]Whitney Houston - I Will Always Love You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2JtsVumFA]The Knack - My Sharona (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Marc Cohn - Ellis Islan


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIb9QUGjdIc]Berlin - No More Words - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Marc Cohn - Listening for Levon


----------



## Coyote

Suzanne Vega - A small blue thing


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/34P18at0Q7s]It's Coming Up Around the Bend[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Brotherhood of Man - Motorhead

[ame=http://youtu.be/uSodCuo73ig]Brotherhood of Man - Motorhead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Motörhead - Enter Sandman

[ame=http://youtu.be/hF9Gr5waAJg]Motörhead - Enter Sandman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rivers of Babylon- The Melodians

[ame=http://youtu.be/CDYAqz603TE]Rivers of Babylon- The Melodians[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*The Electric Flag* - _Killing Floor_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3NwCHm-4U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq3NwCHm-4U[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Rusted Root - Back to Earth


----------



## Coyote

Rolling Stones - Sympathy for the Devil


----------



## Coyote

Celtic Women - Sailing


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZFXYlt5x10]Bert Kaempfert: Wonderland By Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

Our official state song:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7xedmvJTzk]I Love You, Arizona - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

Life By The Drop


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcwCiTkt2Jg]Stevie Ray Vaughan Life By The Drop With lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Coldplay - Clocks


_The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing_


----------



## Coyote

Coldplay - Paradise


----------



## Coyote

Counting Crows - The Rain King


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tazoid8UX5U]Randy Newman - 01 Short People (Jazz Open 06) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNM4atakanI]"Classy" Freddie Blassie - Dr. Demento - Pencil Neck Geek - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Harry Nilsson - Everybody's Talkin'


----------



## Coyote

Roberta Flack - First Time Ever I saw Your Face


----------



## Vandalshandle

I know...ya got to be kind of twisted to appreciate this, but, I guess that describes me.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIvndWcMuAM]Cows With Guns - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Peter, Paul and Mary - Puff the Magic Dragon


----------



## Coyote

Solas - The Newry Highwayman


----------



## Coyote

Joan Baez - There but for Fortune (go you and I)...


_Show me the alley, show me the train
Show me the hobo, who sleeps out in the rain
And I'll show you, young man,
With so many reasons why
there but for fortune ,go you or I, mm.mm_


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IdEhvuNxV8]Donna Summer- Hot Stuff - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlAe77E3gxY]Jukebox Hero with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Bob Marley - Buffalo Soldier


----------



## Coyote

Bob Marley - One Love


----------



## Coyote

Bob Marley - Gotta Keep on Moving


----------



## Coyote

Deanta - Ready for the Storm



Give me mercy for my dreams, 'cause every confrontaion
Seems to tell me what it really means to be a lonely sailor
But when the sky begins to clear and the sun it melts away my fear
I cry a silent, weary tear at those that mean to love me


----------



## Coyote

John Prine - Donald and Lydia


People are incredible...whoever they are, whatever they are - you can't judge a book by it's cover 

There were spaces between Donald and whatever he said.
Strangers had forced him to live in his head.
He envisioned the details of romantic scenes
After midnight in the stillness of the barracks latrine.


----------



## Coyote

John Prine - Paradise


----------



## Coyote

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans


----------



## Coyote

Arlo Guthrie - City of New Orleans


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtURmn_knzA]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Ramble Tamble+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Ramble Tamble+Lyrics


----------



## Ropey

Everlast with Santana - Put Your Lights On

[ame=http://youtu.be/KCBS5EtszYI]Santana feat. Everlast - Put Your Lights On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/8ecE1UML1q8]Waylon Jennings - I`ve Always Been Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/TNpLSaCirj8]Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Santana - Black Magic Woman 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ij4gc8iBDaI]Santana - Black Magic Woman 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Original - Fleetwood Mac - Black Magic Woman

[ame=http://youtu.be/hRu7Pt42x6Y]Fleetwood Mac Peter Green - Black Magic Woman (Live Boston Tea Party) 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steppenwolf - Hawkwind

[ame=http://youtu.be/qIE0-alireI]Hawkwind Steppenwolf (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Steppenwolf - Monster


I always liked this song for it's complexity


----------



## Pogo

*Simon and Garfunkel* - _America_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W773ZPJhcVw[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myo9wXrNUP4]John Mellencamp - Paper In Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

John McDermott - Scotland the Brave


----------



## Ropey

Don't Think Twice It's Alright - Bob Dylan

[ame=http://youtu.be/yZPh3hpxLKs]Don't Think Twice It's Alright (Post Productions) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Barley Bree - Lord of the Dance


They cut me down and I leapt up high
I am the life that will never, never die
I'll live in you if you'll live in me
I am the Lord of the dance, said he

Dance, dance, wherever you may be
I am the lord of the dance, said he
And I lead you all, wherever you may be
And I lead you all in the dance, said he


----------



## Coyote

Joan Baez - Diamonds and Rust


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eEcLuVhRbkU]Aint Nothing Like The Real Thing-Marvin gaye&Tammi terrell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Traffic - John Barleycorn Must Die


----------



## Ropey

Gerry Rafferty - Get It Right Next Time

[ame=http://youtu.be/ViFMmTTKSuA]Gerry Rafferty - Get It Right Next Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/RlByfi9n15Y]James Taylor - Handy Man - Original Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KEXQkrllGbA]Bill Withers - Lean On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Let it Rain


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/sYi7uEvEEmk]Bill Withers - Lovely Day (Original Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way - YouTube



[ame=http://youtu.be/IHjaW9sXl7s]Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Eric Clapton - Let it Rain
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-92b12KFGO0



'nother segue...

*Eric Clapton* - _Let it Grow_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V069wWEnCys"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V069wWEnCys[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTwSKepkmdE]The Who : The Real Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Daniel Boone - Beautiful Sunday


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Coyote

Paper Lace - The Night Chicago Died


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/x5SyDNiufo0]PROMISES ERIC CLAPTON - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/vXyNSSFOnEg]Next Time You See Her - Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Cher - Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves


----------



## WelfareQueen

Thanks drifter.  This thread beats the hell out of the flame zone.


----------



## Michelle420

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Waylon Jennings - Are You Sure Hank Done It This Way - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/IHjaW9sXl7s]Hank Williams Jr. - Family Tradition - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Country is not my favorite style but every so often I go through a mood of wanting to hear some country songs, just for a nice change 


[ame=http://youtu.be/_r0FtxqR9Pc]Darkest Hour Is Just Before Dawn - Emmylou Harris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can't Find my Way Home


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Michelle420

WelfareQueen said:


> Thanks drifter.  This thread beats the hell out of the flame zone.



No one is out to get anyone here, that's for sure

FZ theme song 

[ame=http://youtu.be/Cgcte3aL9B8]Guns N' Roses Out Ta Get Me Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/2cFXnL42wD8]Guns 'n Roses - It's so easy lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

John Fogerty and ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man

[ame=http://youtu.be/lAOKwD0gabU]John Fogerty and ZZ Top - Sharp Dressed Man - YouTube[/ame]

I am nothing, if not spontaneous.


----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Lay Down Sally


----------



## Coyote

Cream - I feel free


----------



## Ropey

Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing

[ame=http://youtu.be/6jxsnIRpy2E]Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans Of Swing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

For whatever reason this is going thru my head - the genius that was Motown...

*The Marvalettes* - _The Hunter Gets Captured by the Game_ (extendo version)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djl5L5-neSo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Djl5L5-neSo[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ed Sheeran - I See Fire


_Now I see fire
Inside the mountain
I see fire
Burning the trees
I see fire
Hollowing souls
I see fire
Blood in the breeze
And I hope that you remember me_


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejorQVy3m8E]Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning - YouTube[/ame]
Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning


----------



## Ropey

Dream A Little Dream - The Beautiful South

[ame=http://youtu.be/u1s8vfihMbA]Dream A Little Dream - The Beautiful South - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

This is downright spooky! How could any 8 year old have this much talent! Brenda Lee~~~~~~~~:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pF1_zndkZc]Jambalaya - Brenda Lee (Avery Winter, 2010) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic

Roller rink special.....


----------



## PoliticalChic

And another roller disco memory....


----------



## Pogo

PoliticalChic said:


> And another roller disco memory....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guB_jQkCzCo&list=RDguB_jQkCzCo#t=0



Segue: *Leon Russell* - _Queen of the Roller Derby_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfekpCMlb5Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfekpCMlb5Q[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> This is downright spooky! How could any 8 year old have this much talent! Brenda Lee~~~~~~~~:
> 
> Jambalaya - Brenda Lee (Avery Winter, 2010) - YouTube



_DAY-yum_!  

Whatever "it" is --- she got it.  Watch that one. 

pre-hirsute *Leon Russell* - _Jambalaya/Truck Drivin' Man_ (with Glenn Campbell)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofSVdCvlK0Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofSVdCvlK0Y[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

Last dance between mother and son at his wedding reception.


----------



## Intense

LOVE'S LINES, ANGLES AND RHYMES - Fifth Dimension


----------



## Intense

Ropey said:


> Dream A Little Dream - The Beautiful South
> 
> Dream A Little Dream - The Beautiful South - YouTube




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL7n5mEmXJo]Lumberjack Song - Monty Python - YouTube[/ame]
Lumberjack Song - Monty Python


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/SF3IktTk_pQ]Jimmy Cliff - Many Rivers To Cross - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/hIs5StN8J-0]Animotion - Obsession - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/xVjITlgqlHo]Bee Gees- Jive Talkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/0CFuCYNx-1g]Stevie Wonder Superstition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/JMWYCnCIVMU]Fiona Apple - Sleep To Dream (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eYTem2DhNak]Frou Frou - Hear Me Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/DARE1z40ay8]Emily Haines - Eden - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/wD7LNDLKfWY]December, 1963 (Oh What A Night) - Frankie Valli & the Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Pogo

*Captain Beefheart* - _Diddy Wah Diddy_ (1966 remake of Bo Diddley's 1955 single)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XcdG_sXZjA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XcdG_sXZjA[/ame]

Beefheart described his output as "music to dematerialise the catatonia"


Not 2b confused with the same title by the master guitarist *Blind Blake*:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTP-8VfIvn0&index=4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTP-8VfIvn0&index=4[/ame]


... or this similar title from 1963 from *The Exciters*:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayBdjrRbcAM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayBdjrRbcAM[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifHI2b1daM0]Oh Mama - Joe Cocker - 1975 - YouTube[/ame]
Oh Mama - Joe Cocker - 1975


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVjmIqBcbf8]Joe Cocker - Mamy Blue.wmv - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Cocker - Mamy Blue.wmv


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE]Commodores - Sail On - YouTube[/ame]
Commodores - Sail On


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YP3pIPp8P8]Danny O'keefe ~ Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (original version) - YouTube[/ame]
Danny O'keefe ~ Good Time Charlie's Got The Blues (original version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5iJNeROPnM]The Who - Twist and Shout - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Twist and Shout


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDbAtWpoA6k]The Who - Love reign over me - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Love reign over me


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GS1JZOAI-vo]The Who - Baba O'Riley - YouTube[/ame]
The Who - Baba O'Riley


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x430XNZhnWs]Pure and Easy from Odds & Sods - YouTube[/ame]
Pure and Easy from Odds & Sods


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/jRFmnAw1siY]05. Sade - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/tY-H0ce6wkw]SADE - SMOOTH OPERATOR - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIP7HPYSr-0]06. Sade - Is It A Crime - YouTube[/ame]
06. Sade - Is It A Crime


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qTsxMS2PpA]04. Sade - Jezebel - YouTube[/ame]
04. Sade - Jezebel


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDMg8M4HmnQ]Sade-Pearls - YouTube[/ame]
Sade-Pearls


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvcNtoHwd6Y]Sade - Kiss of Life - YouTube[/ame]
Sade - Kiss of Life


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFJJOQObTbU]Sade (4/17) - Love Is Stronger Than Pride - YouTube[/ame]

Sade (4/17) - Love Is Stronger Than Pride


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfzmVUrZplw]Sade - Never As Good As The First Time - YouTube[/ame]

Sade - Never As Good As The First Time


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/jRFmnAw1siY]05. Sade - The Sweetest Taboo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/2jYzbmPmE78]05 Chrisette Michele Love Won't Leave Me Out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/9Pl_Y5A-ieI]06. Kem - Love Calls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Daughter of Donny Hathaway

[ame=http://youtu.be/6RnPck3QBCw]Lalah hathaway - When Your Life? Was Low - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

Lalah Hathaway does a cover of a song her dad sang

[ame=http://youtu.be/SLhdRqzymNs]Lalah Hathaway - A Song For You (Live @ New Morning, Paris) [2012-11-14] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/CrQWOvtTRsc]Joe Sample & Lalah Hathaway The Song Lives On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*10cc* - _Dreadlock Holiday _

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqs0Sh__HQ"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBqs0Sh__HQ[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*10cc* - _Feel the Benefit_ suite (live)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xlqS3X-TUo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xlqS3X-TUo[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnU8w1jWKks]The Moody Blues -- I'm Just A Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) - (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues -- I'm Just A Singer (In a Rock and Roll Band) - (with lyrics)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBXNNB5L01g]Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/cDjnB_61k58]Sly and the Family Stone - I Want to Take You Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Toto - Africa


----------



## Coyote

Toto - Rosanna


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AODrbE629Io]"Let There Be Drums!" ? SANDY NELSON ? An American LEGEND 1961 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Procol Harum* - _Simple Sister_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA-93RWsqDA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA-93RWsqDA[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Loreena McKennett - The Mummers Dance


_And so they linked their hands and danced
Round in circles and in rows
And so the journey of the night descends
When all the shades are gone

"A garland gay we bring you here
And at your door we stand
It is a sprout well budded out
The work of Our Lord's hand"_


----------



## Coyote

Loreena McKennitt - Caravanserai


----------



## Coyote

Night Ride Across the Caucasus


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc]Lorde - Royals (US Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY]Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxMeKjwyEBg]Johnny Cash The Man Comes Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJlN9jdQFSc]Johnny Cash - God's Gonna Cut You Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8P_8-zVAw6g]Creed - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOllF3TgAsM]Bush - Glycerine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXhmwMdUKfA]Stone Temple Pilots - Plush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkbgtVFlyCQ]Pearl Jam - Even Flow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqZb52sgpU]Alice In Chains - Man In The Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZThOsCv2Mw]Soundgarden Black Hole Sun With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHZ9jh7IhkU]Nirvana Lithium-Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRA3pyb1WvI]Rooster-Alice In Chains lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]Nazareth - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRo3u04vY1E]Thin Lizzy: Jailbreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ahhh...B-rated Sci Fi flicks .....  Dark Star....Benson Arizona


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIh3nO6-V_A]Metallica - Whiskey in the jar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_lwocmL9dQ"]Eruption Guitar Solo--Eddie Van Halen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuyvT8nFMLY]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN3ABDzdLls]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog [Remastered HQ] + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8kYrIWu14E]Black Sabbath - Fairies Wears Boots - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M]Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-JU2Qfi6Xs]MOTÖRHEAD - "Crying Shame" - Lyric Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2D175jn-3_M]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs - 01 - Day Of The Eagle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYikyYL0S00]Styx - Miss America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c]Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYDnQwi3OQ]Guns N Roses - Mr Brownstone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg06B46VVys]Great White - Rock Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86BN5Y46m4c]dark star - crosby still & nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIjUY3pjN8E]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Born On The Bayou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieHkKs0ewLY]Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Heartbreaker


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZM25ZG6ZZU]Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - Inside Looking Out


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A12GettHK6Y]Grand Funk Railroad - T.N.U.C. - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - T.N.U.C.


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3A6juNa99xw]Grand Funk Railroad-Into the Sun - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad-Into the Sun


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc_JcGuH5Z8]Grand Funk Railroad - We're an American Band - YouTube[/ame]
Grand Funk Railroad - We're an American Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]
Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version)


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/_NFIdgK7Qpw]Simon & Garfunkel - Cecilia (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfAqLGqg3WY].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/H1uSxhFcJn4]Never Been To Spain - Three Dog Night LYRICS ON SCREEN - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mom1K4V18Do]Enya - Watermark (full album) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wfYIMyS_dI]Enya - Only Time (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1L8uRApYeQ]Enya - Caribbean Blue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bHsZLfVg4Y]Moya Brennan (Clannad) _ Perfect Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBs7pAm6gkc]Moya Brennan - I will find you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1tF6LgB40]THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY" - YouTube[/ame]
THREE DOG NIGHT- "OUT IN THE COUNTRY"


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llJ5zy0zITw]Sandy Nelson - Teen Beat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Ralph McTell - Streets of London


_And have you seen the old man
Outside the seaman's mission
Memory fading with
The medal ribbons that he wears.
In our winter city,
The rain cries a little pity
For one more forgotten hero
And a world that doesn't care_


----------



## Coyote

Ralph McTell - The Ferryman


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuJQSAiODqI]Madonna - Vogue (video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*On The Hunt*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bu4_mmkIvo]On The Hunt - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Duane Allman - Going Slow

For my friend @Meister - thanks for this gem


----------



## Coyote

Allman Brothers - Statesboro Blues


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Science Fiction Double Feature


----------



## DriftingSand

I like both versions of Hotel California but some days the "unplugged" version is just more relaxing and cool to listen to:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEpI7t22DVo]Hotel California The Eagles MTV Unplugged, 1994 on Vimeo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6t4Zs5Yq_k][Lyrics] Tears In Heaven - Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=217JOBWTolg]Pink Floyd - Wish you were here (2011 - Remaster) - [1080p] - with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIoKr9VDg3A]For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jo_tg8tVzoY]Van Morrison~~have i told you lately that i love you~~ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Mon Jolie Louise

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbOJtYyZN28]Isabelle Boulay - Jolie Louise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQZBaJAngH8]Boz Scaggs - Lido Shuffle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-hKBmTAADo]Boz Scaggs - Lowdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp8mXk4UvXM]Iron & Wine - Naked As We Came (Our Endless Numbered Days) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc]Guns N' Roses - Patience - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdmNC8ylrXI]U2: Bullet the Blue Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaSIPQ-Bdc8]Bob Dylan - Knocking on Heavens door (Movie version 1973 - Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGqBM_r932s]Nirvana Come As You Are (unplugged) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxuThNgl3YA]Bruce Springsteen - Born to Run - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yY4bNCx9TY]Fleetwood Mac - Landslide - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CUytmXyJGaE]Mock Thee Knott & Friends - Bron-Y-Aur Stomp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSK-1guFLDk]The Ink spots - I don't want to set the world on fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

An inspiration, that song.

Later I heard another version:​ 

Once, of a long winter evening, I put both versions into 
Adobe Audition and started editing.  
Maurice posed a proposition; Edith answered.  
Then Archie would propose a thought and 
Hermione answered.

It was a bear editing 
but fun to sneak into an overnight music program 
when only people either drunk or 
possessed of a warped sense of humor were listening.​


----------



## Coyote

The Volga Boatmen

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNb54rwDQJM]Song of the Volga Boatmen - Red Army Chorus - Leonid Kharitonov - ?????? ????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Vavara - Katyusha


----------



## Coyote

Kalinka

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClG2IIh4I3c]Kalinka - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Coyote said:


> Mon Jolie Louise
> 
> Isabelle Boulay - Jolie Louise - YouTube



Sultry and attractive voice.  Nice.


----------



## HenryBHough

Usually state songs are silly.

This one is beautiful:


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip5QvIHcqjA]Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass - Zorba the Greek (1965) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vltC-O7PDYQ]Herb Alpert - Rise (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ooq7WPqd5s]Rod Stewart - Sailing ( Original Music Video ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0]Sinéad O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2U - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOg5VxrRTi0]Duran Duran - Hungry Like The Wolf - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxB8Z7GL6yc]The CARS - Candy-O(1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOaQAMC17GQ]The Allman Brothers Band - No One To Run With - YouTube[/ame]
The Allman Brothers Band - No One To Run With


----------



## HenryBHough

Because I'm feeling grumpy and anti-PC today......


----------



## jon_berzerk

*- Tuesday's Gone-*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysP_X_CmE_s]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

I Want My Fanny Brown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jw2qCXPnWk]Wynonie Harris and His All Stars - I Want My Fanny Brown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

_Settle down, it'll all be clear
Don't pay no mind to the demons
They fill you with fear
The trouble it might drag you down
You get lost, you can always be found_


----------



## Pogo

Found object:


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YEzQV75LDL0]Shirley & Co - Shame Shame Shame - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Every Mothers Son*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrNSOUVNrlo]Every Mothers Son - Lynyrd Skynyrd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE]Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icMTVV5Lwaw]Earl Scruggs & Steve Martin - Foggy Mountain Breakdown (Best - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JacHyPaEwDc]Creedence Clearwater Revival: Green River - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Joni Mitchell* w/ batucada ensemble - _Dreamland_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXFBe0o91Q"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXFBe0o91Q[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Dave Matthews-Tim Reynolds - Grace is Gone


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7jW8_2Us5c]Head East- Never Been Any Reason - YouTube[/ame]
Head East- Never Been Any Reason


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJNUiA3Ft8M]I'm Not Gonna Let It Bother Me Tonight - Atlanta Rhythm Section - YouTube[/ame]
I'm Not Gonna Let It Bother Me Tonight - Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChonhV6r5XM]Atlanta Rhythm Section ~ Champagne Jam - YouTube[/ame]
Atlanta Rhythm Section ~ Champagne Jam


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iNrV6lIW9A]ATLANTA RHYTHM SECTION So Into You - YouTube[/ame]
ATLANTA RHYTHM SECTION So Into You


----------



## AquaAthena

Vintage....


----------



## Pogo

*Old and In the Way* - _Midnight Moonlight_ (live unreleased sound board recording, 1973)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhwsueEBsU4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhwsueEBsU4[/ame]


Peter Rowan (composer) - gtr/lead voc
Jerry Garcia - banjo
David Grisman - mando
Vassar Clements - fiddle
John Kahn - bass


----------



## Starlight




----------



## AquaAthena

Shy timid, woman with sultry voice wows audience and myself:  Soulful torch...


----------



## Coyote

Dave Matthews Band - Grey Street

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZyQjQclmH0]Dave Matthews Band - Grey Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Und speakin' o'streets.....


----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Coyote

Matthew Perryman Jones - Hard Times Come Again No More





First time I've heard this singer...really like him


----------



## I.P.Freely

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpRm-p7qlY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfpRm-p7qlY[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVGf3ePIO04"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVGf3ePIO04[/ame]
reps to jazz, tim and lolly for getting me involved.


----------



## Coyote

Coldplay - Clocks


----------



## Starlight

Love the Double Drumsets


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Coyote

Since it's D-Day...70 years...and with all the problems with the VA...I think this song might fit....
Solas - No Forgotten Man

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D83gUB9xcjc&feature=kp]Solas - No Forgotten Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Solas - Far Americay

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV4z1Jv6p_w&feature=kp]SOLAS_FAR_AMERICAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Solas - Tell God and the Devil they can try....today's not going to be the day we die

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-VvEXm4C8M&feature=kp]Solas - Tell God and the Devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Starlight said:


> Love the Double Drumsets
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bUwnSGMQXDo



Very cool sound.  Fun to watch too.


----------



## DriftingSand

Two unique sounds came out at or near the same time that were somewhat captivating (for me anyway).  I bought both albums and listened to both of them often.  I'm going to post several tunes from both albums (just my favorites).  Paul Simon and the Graceland Album and Terence Trent D'Arby:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6fS_7Yp0hY]Paul Simon- Graceland - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynIHsHYaig0]Terence Trent D'Arby - Wishing Well - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-I_T3XvzPaM]Paul Simon - Diamonds On The Soles Of Her Shoes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxQsTEAiB0o]Terence Trent D'arby - Sign Your Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq-gYOrU8bA]Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICrG0UnFyYQ]Terence Trent D'arby - Seven More Days (1987) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xj24OZqeD70]Terence Trent D'Arby Who's Lovin' You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

1985 was a bitter/sweet year for me. Still young but recently sober after years of drug and alcohol abuse.  My emotions and feelings were moving in all directions and I was falling in love with about 4 women at the same time.  Passion, sorrow, confusion, coupled with an emerging awareness of the world I had hidden from for my entire teen years and into my mid 20s.  Songs of this era bring back a lot of memories:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izGwDsrQ1eQ]George Michael - Careless Whisper - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUKBuAkr4Lg]EVERY TIME YOU GO AWAY . PAUL YOUNG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djV11Xbc914]a-ha - Take On Me (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxmv2tyeRs]Whitney Houston - Saving All My Love For You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWVbVT3igdw]A View To A Kill Opening Title Sequence HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLjpJZbxkAU]Billy Ocean - There'll Be Sad Songs (To Make You Cry) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyJZZAenU-w]west end girls pics+lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1ysoohV_zA]The Human League - Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32ScTb6_KHg]Starship - Sara - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoXu6QmxpJE]Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FoEPrbdfmT4]INXS - What You Need - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

DriftingSand said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Double Drumsets
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bUwnSGMQXDo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool sound.  Fun to watch too.
Click to expand...


You may have already heard it before, DriftingSand, but if not...there is another Joe Bonamassa song "Happier Times" with the double drumsets too.


----------



## HenryBHough

It's been used recently in a TV commercial - just enough to remind of the song but not enough to enjoy.


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hA2M8-csDDg]What You Won't Do For Love - Bobby Caldwell (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Alison Krauss - Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdRdqp4N3Jw]Alison Krauss-Gillian Welch - I'll Fly Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Fat Boy Blues

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqBG-ml3LgI]fat boy blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/FPu_G-T28iU]Jim Croce - Operator (Live) [remastered 16:9] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/YcqauC49Xmc]Jim Croce - I Got a Name (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/eGW1j2hPm1c]Jim Croce - New York's Not My Home (Live) [remastered 16:9] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/aSpkaBeZckY]Miley Cyrus - The Backyard Sessions - "Look What They've Done To My Song" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HenryBHough

The vamp on the front of that "Look Wot They've...."  sounds damned familiar:


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/xq-xxxzym0o]Joan Baez - It Ain't Me Babe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/B_K6z3HiRAs]Joan Baez ~ 500 Miles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/4ExNM0RrH0o]Five Hundred Miles (500 miles) - Justin Timberlake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Saw these guys on a Don Kirschner Rock Concert back in the early 70's - was running a TV Master Control at the time and got so caught up in it, particularly watching the buy with the Hitler mustache that I missed the preroll and screwed up the whole break!


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZgMEPk6fvpg]big yellow taxi - joni mitchell in concert 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

Leon and Eric Bibb - 500 miles

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuGo86v1mbA]Five Hundred Miles-Leon & Eric Bibb (A Family Affair) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

My favourite Leon:


He always sounded best when he did his white suit/hat/shoes thing.


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srEUzdY6oaw&list=RDsrEUzdY6oaw&feature=share]Rickie Lee Jones - Lush Life (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Henry - you rock! Nice choice


----------



## Coyote

Kalinka...

 Russian Army Choir - Kalinka - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

OK, what about the Red Army piece inspired that memory?

It was because, in the 1950's, Radio Moscow ran a North American Service up around 1.7 MHz that could be tuned by some of the tube-type Fada (brand) table-top AM radios.  One of their signature pieces of music was a lush instrumental of "Lover".  The other was a complex piece, very short, played on a set of chimes.  I've never been able to identify it but could hum it today.


----------



## Coyote

Bony M - Rivers of Babylon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fngpeVcZFOE]Rivers Of Babylon - Boney M - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Boney M - Rasputin

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvDMlk3kSYg]Boney M - Rasputin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Rexroth's Daughter

Ah...a voice as slow and deep as a summer day 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbw4RIaqFLE]Rexroth's Daughter By Greg Brown with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

_the murderer who lived next door seemed like such a normal guy-- 
if you try to follow what they shove at us you run out of tears to cry 
i heard a man speak quietly i listened for a while 
he spoke from his heart to my woe & then he bowed & smiled 
what is real but compassion as we move from birth to death 
i am looking for rexroth's daughter & I'm running out of breath_


----------



## HenryBHough

Now speaking of daughters....here's one about a miner's daughter:


----------



## Coyote

Who's next?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRLON3ddZIw]Tom Lehrer - Who's Next - with intro - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Check out this version of White Rabbit -- *Mayssa Karaa*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFM1gyDbpk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azFM1gyDbpk[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Earlier, with another piece of music, I posted this:
_
It was because, in the 1950's, Radio Moscow ran a North American Service  up around 1.7 MHz that could be tuned by some of the tube-type Fada  (brand) table-top AM radios.  One of their signature pieces of music was  a lush instrumental of "Lover".  The other was a complex piece, very  short, played on a set of chimes.  I've never been able to identify it  but could hum it today._


Today I found it on YouTube.  Only the first few seconds were as I recalled and they the particular recording was from the 1970s though when I heard it was sometime between 1958 and about 1963....

I still don't know what the chimed piece is named....


Can anyone put a name to it?


----------



## Pogo

But of course.  That's what we SWLers call an interval signal, and runs for several minutes before a broadcast comes on to identify the correct frequency for those looking for it - or in my case simply curious to know which was who.  As another example Canada used a similar kind of chime using their national anthem (just the two bars that carry the words "O Canada").  Voice of America used an orchestral passage from "Yankee Doodle".

The Moscow tune is translated as  "Wide is my Homeland" and appears in more complete form here -- this is how the broadcasts would typically start (first 51 seconds, followed by a more stagey version.  Ultimately it comes from a film made in 1936.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn0pzC5T3GU"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn0pzC5T3GU[/ame]

I have to say I've never heard of any international broadcaster using 1.7 Mc nor would it carry farther from Russia than maybe central Europe at that frequency.


----------



## HenryBHough

Somehow I knew you'd be familiar with Radio Moscow themes!  Thank you.

As to the frequency, yeah, it makes no sense yet there it was.  Closest AM frequency in use in the area was a 1kW daytimer on 1590.  Twisting the dial beyond that got only noise until a little above 1600 then some nights you'd find police calls from a suburb of Boston, can't remember the name of the town, somewhere near Swampscott.  Then, especially on clear winter nights, there it was - English voiced programming and the distinctive chimes plus "This is The North American Service of....."

Over the years I had other radios in that same location.  Nothing fancy, an old Firestone Air Chief; a Motorola portable and even a very old Philco portable with A, B and C batteries but only the Fada tuned those oddities.  Perhaps some quirk of the particular radio which I gave away probably 50+ years ago.  Still, good to know others heard those distinctive chimes.

Now thinking back on those days I come to a piece of music which I believe still has the distinction of being the longest used musical theme in radio history.  The version below is NOT the original - that was an instrumental off a scratchy old 79 rpm hard and brittle disc.  Can't remember the name of the artist.  It was used as the introductory theme for a program called "Musical Parade and Shopping News", a 15-minute interlude on WSAR in Fall River, Massachusetts starting in about 1929.  Sponsor was The R.A. McWhirr Department Store.  The program continued into the 1960's, through at least a couple of format changes, until the store went bankrupt and closed down.  A true oddity, the little program, especially when the format turned to popular music (station had for years been ABC network through the era of stuff like Don McNeil's Breakfast Club and evening mysteries).

Anyway, here t'is....


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Somehow I knew you'd be familiar with Radio Moscow themes!  Thank you.
> 
> As to the frequency, yeah, it makes no sense yet there it was.  Closest AM frequency in use in the area was a 1kW daytimer on 1590.  Twisting the dial beyond that got only noise until a little above 1600 then some nights you'd find police calls from a suburb of Boston, can't remember the name of the town, somewhere near Swampscott.  Then, especially on clear winter nights, there it was - English voiced programming and the distinctive chimes plus "This is The North American Service of....."
> 
> Over the years I had other radios in that same location.  Nothing fancy, an old Firestone Air Chief; a Motorola portable and even a very old Philco portable with A, B and C batteries but only the Fada tuned those oddities.  Perhaps some quirk of the particular radio which I gave away probably 50+ years ago.  Still, good to know others heard those distinctive chimes.



Oh I know all my interval signals.   That one took me back.

I suspect a spurious image from -- well I dunno what SW freq would show up at 1.7  -- a subharmonic from 6.8?    That doesn't add up either-- it's outside the 41m band.  Even today with all the stretching of international allocations, only pirates are anywhere around 6.8.

The only non-domestic broadcaster I can recall audible on MW was the Trans World Radio facility on Bonaire at 800, its 500 kW vying with CKLW and usually winning.  But the longest DX we ever got in southeastern PA on MW was XERF from Juaréz.

Moscow was always very easy to hear.  They were doing a better job with their 50kW xmtrs than VOA was in the other direction with 250.

(/offtopic)


----------



## HenryBHough

Of music and radio and DX (distance listening).....

This piece was used as a sign-off theme by (then) WYNG, Warwick/East Greenwich, Rhode Island through out its "Beautiful Music" years:


At the time the station ran one thousand Watts (1 kW) on 1590 kHz, daytime only.  During an annual proof of performance test I set up a looped tape of the Fred Waring song and let it run for about an hour during the international test period.  About a week later got several letters from Australia and New Zealand accurately describing having received the signal.  Nothing, though, from anywhere in Europe.


----------



## Pogo

HenryBHough said:


> Of music and radio and DX (distance listening).....
> 
> This piece was used as a sign-off theme by (then) WYNG, Warwick/East Greenwich, Rhode Island through out its "Beautiful Music" years:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX522A_OKdY
> 
> At the time the station ran one thousand Watts (1 kW) on 1590 kHz, daytime only.  During an annual proof of performance test I set up a looped tape of the Fred Waring song and let it run for about an hour during the international test period.  About a week later got several letters from Australia and New Zealand accurately describing having received the signal.  Nothing, though, from anywhere in Europe.



Ah propagation is a fickle mistress.  I hope you sent them QSLs.

Australia and NZ both do a bang-up job of reaching across the Pacific to these parts on a daily basis.  Sadly the former is talking about budget cuts and possible obsolescence.  Such is the way.  Sackville is gone.  Bonaire (RN) dismantled.  CFCX dark.  Meanwhile China has been ascendant, even if they no longer have Sackville to rent time on.  I content myself with Atlantic air traffic, the odd Latin American regional, occasional ham copy and the elusive sporadic E-skip on VHF.

By now nobody in the regular stream of this thread has a clue what we're talking about so - back to the regularly scheduled programming


----------



## HenryBHough

Much of the music we fleetingly heard over our lives came from radio.  The mention above of "Sackville" brought to mind a visit I made to the facility in the 60's.  One of the stations operated from the site was CBA, Moncton (New Brunswick) whose signal pounded along the coast well down into Connecticut.  They had a nightly show that started at midnight which featured English Music Hall tunes by the original artists. T'was there that I first heard:


and always enjoyed it when they'd trot out this better-known.....


All gone now - and they call it "progress".


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner-Dirty White Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuyvT8nFMLY]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8-E8may2Y]Welcome to the jungle By Guns N' Roses with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hesO1PpGI]Great White - Rock Me - HD-3D Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T1IVyXBGjM]DEF LEPPARD - "Love Bites" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWsJcg-g1pg]Queen - Another One Bites the Dust with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYikyYL0S00]Styx - Miss America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyXz6eMCj2k]Nazareth - Hair of the Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cN3ABDzdLls]Led Zeppelin - Black Dog [Remastered HQ] + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oaO6rpPwUA]The Rolling Stones - Shattered - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jB_QM73Slk]ZZ Top - Tush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ0WyPAELsk]When Love Comes to Town (U2 / BB King) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q0HElo91a4s]Nickelback - Burn It To The Ground (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCcUVIBhWbY]Jailbreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OT21jl9Afbc]Robin Trower - Too Rolling Stoned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGPD0ZBiMs0]Black sabbath - War Pigs - with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kdxysbe_aiA]Dio - Holy Diver (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEUw1t8RcZ0]Dire Straits - Heavy Fuel + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Esperanza Spalding* - _I Know You Know_ (live/electric)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-rWNAQx1ZE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-rWNAQx1ZE[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHnOxkG3UY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHnOxkG3UY[/ame]

David Byrne- Miss America


----------



## HenryBHough

For incredible vocal range and infinite controversy......


Is Yma really Amy?


----------



## Pogo

Only Albert knows... 

That was a favourite track of mine to wake an audience up -- this was another...

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JWxNqyIRtk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JWxNqyIRtk[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Henry - check out this version of Taki Rari by 11-year-old Ukrainian *Solomia Lukyanets* (&#1057;&#1086;&#1083;&#1086;&#1084;&#1080;&#1103; &#1051;&#1091;&#1082;&#1100;&#1103;&#1085;&#1077;&#1094

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1kgHK6W82o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1kgHK6W82o[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

I gotta say that little girl has an incredible range!  But I found the dolled-up kids a little creepy.  Fortunately they weren't a major part of the video.

This one keeps coming back to mind at odd moments:


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/aJn3QJYYBr0]carole king - beautiful - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Now for something that is no longer politically correct....


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mC6l7ypNqKA]Rita Coolidge - (Your Love Has Lifted Me)Higher & Higher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/FLzbKm56dLI]THELMA HOUSTON~DON'T LEAVE ME THIS WAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Empty Chair* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwzHlyVRc9o]Empty Chair with Lyrics - Don McLean - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Never another voice like...

*Nat King Cole* - _Believe_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7p0jDszXl4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7p0jDszXl4[/ame]

(sea glass sighting @ 0:35  )​


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/cM4kqL13jGM]Digable Planets - Rebirth Of Slick (Cool Like Dat) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Rusted Root - Heaven


----------



## HenryBHough

That which ain't rust is dust in the end.  Or at least in the......


----------



## Coyote

Peter, Paul and Mary - Sorrow


----------



## HenryBHough

Saw a busload of kids being sent off to camp this morning.  And of course that brought to mind......


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Michelle420

Led Zeppelin cover  Since I've been loving You (Jazz version)

[ame=http://youtu.be/0Zf1eu7_s4w]Corinne Bailey Rae - Led Zeppelin Cover - Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/5lrL1juplpY]Corinne Bailey Rae - Closer (Live in Williamsburg) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*fire and rain* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSqT_PeiV0U]Fire and Rain - James Taylor - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/4z8lS--AyBU]James Taylor - Carolina in My Mind - Hendersonville, NC slideshow - City of Four Seasons - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LzUQZw3wfro]America Sister Golden Hair - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme (Gary Cherone and Nuno Bettencourt) - III Sides To Every Story (Everything Under the Sun) 

Yours


Mine


And the Truth


----------



## Ropey

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight

[ame=http://youtu.be/YkADj0TPrJA]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall

[ame=http://youtu.be/YR5ApYxkU-U]Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Billy Idol - Eyes Without a Face

[ame=http://youtu.be/IYUFo2fgx_8]Billy Idol - Eyes Without A Face (live@saint vincent estate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Lots of pollen this morning and my nose is stuffy.  As I inwardly complained about that I figure out it could have been worse:


----------



## HenryBHough

TWO old shows, one radio one TV, were sort of mocked in this piece.  Can you remember either or both?


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWkMMXgQohc]Season of the Witch - Mike Bloomfield, Al Kooper, Steve Stills - YouTube[/ame]
Season of the Witch - Mike Bloomfield, Al Kooper, Steve Stills


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utrGabGh4bU]Genesis - Man On The Corner (Lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]
Genesis - Man On The Corner (Lyrics in description)


----------



## Ropey

Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine

[ame=http://youtu.be/eOUtsybozjg]Bon Jovi - Bad Medicine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Scorpions - Wind Of Change

[ame=http://youtu.be/n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQgQYwqn_gQ]Traffic - Light up or leave me alone - 1971 - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Light up or leave me alone - 1971


----------



## Ropey

Rod Stewart - Young Turks 

[ame=http://youtu.be/zQ41hqlV0Kk]Rod Stewart - Young Turks (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ow1yz0P84E]Traffic - Glad / Freedom Rider - John Barleycorn Must Die (July 1970) - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Glad / Freedom Rider - John Barleycorn Must Die (July 1970)


----------



## Ropey

Billy Joel - I Go to Extremes

[ame=http://youtu.be/5xgjtm4_M20]Billy Joel - I Go to Extremes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Extreme Ways - Moby

[ame=http://youtu.be/pOuPqeHXMzQ]Extreme Ways - Moby (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBXNNB5L01g]Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew - YouTube[/ame]
Traffic - Rock n Roll Stew


----------



## HenryBHough

Now is a lighter vein.....


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPL9MQHfIx8]Neil Young - Cortez the Killer [Studio Version, With Lyrics] - YouTube[/ame]
Neil Young - Cortez the Killer [Studio Version, With Lyrics]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xaw0oDqDFlY]Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Any Major Dude Will Tell You

[ame=http://youtu.be/nUtZ2J6rNDw]Steely Dan - Any Major Dude Will Tell You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Bad Sneakers

[ame=http://youtu.be/7_e07VZjdTU]Steely Dan - Bad Sneakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Black Friday

[ame=http://youtu.be/q1ZV4Mx7tw8]Steely Dan - "Black Friday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes

[ame=http://youtu.be/QTF_tTKRdb0]The Doobie Brothers - What A Fool Believes 1978 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Old and still powerful (corrected, I hope, link):


----------



## Ropey

Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation

[ame=http://youtu.be/zEFTtk3PXTQ]Aerosmith - Permanent Vacation (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Aerosmith - Livin' On The Edge

[ame=http://youtu.be/7nqcL0mjMjw]Aerosmith - Livin' On The Edge - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fvJEpdq8a8]The Beatles - Helter Skelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpGRdX5sUAs]Starland Vocal Band - AFTERNOON DELIGHT(1976) - AMERICA'S TOP SINGLE OF 1976 (EBRO DIGITAL SOUND) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3kImL2gDkI]Southern Cross with lyrics - Crosby, Stills, and Nash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUL68ZeclcA]Marshall Tucker Band - Heard it in a Love Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the Band

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y&feature=kp]Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the band "with lyrics" - YouTube[/ame]

A quiet man of music denied a simpler fate
He tried to be a soldier once, but his music wouldn't wait
He earned his love through discipline, a thundering velvet hand
His gentle means of sculpting souls took me years to understand


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirtband - An American Dream

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFSiisBYZ3U]Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - American Dream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3YMyW0SqmU]The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Josh Garrels - Fire

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2msYDr0x2OA]Josh Garrels - Fire By Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Josh Garrels - Train Song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCRuqirCWg]"Train Song" Josh Garrels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cars - Just What I Needed

[ame=http://youtu.be/Vffk--hPySU]The Cars ? Just What I Needed (Highest Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Josh Garrels - Breaking Bread

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gakUaQL0hiY]Josh Garrels - Break Bread - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

French Montana - Ain't Worried About Nothin 

[ame=http://youtu.be/PD6AfcoG4o8]French Montana - Ain't Worried About Nothin (Explicit) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Tom Sawyer

[ame=http://youtu.be/auLBLk4ibAk]Rush - Tom Sawyer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Led Zeppelin - Kashmir

[ame=http://youtu.be/hW_WLxseq0o]Led Zeppelin - Kashmir (Live Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Woody Guthrie - This Land is Your Land 

All of it...almost...still missing the last verse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1my1jn6QHzE]This Land is Your Land - Woody Guthrie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Pete Seeger and Arlo Guthrie - You've got to walk that lonesome valley


----------



## Coyote

Celtic Women - Amazing Grace

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCp5LG_zNE]Celtic Woman - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

and another il Divo...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYMLMj-SibU]Il Divo - Amazing Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhGuhfBk5xk]AMAZING GRACE (Bag Pipes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Clannan Drumma - The Clan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lg-7XS_Bc4]Clann An Drumma ~The Clan (Scottish tribal drumming and bagpipes) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Neighbor down the street has two visitors of this ilk just now - sure are fun to watch but only from upwind:


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Zebra*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO2b3cggqs0]Zebra - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaAWdljhD5o]SAIL - AWOLNATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_nvWreIhg]OneRepublic - Counting Stars - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc]Lorde - Royals (US Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPcyTyilmYY]Alanis Morissette - You Oughta Know (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFqBTSvBPAU]White Zombie More Human Than Human - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ]Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dexys Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen

[ame=http://youtu.be/N1hmvRRZeXw]Dexys Midnight Runners-Come on Eileen-Live in Germany 1983 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Dexys Midnight Runners - Come On Eileen (Studio Canned)

[ame=http://youtu.be/b8ORHVdTxbg]DEXY'S MIDNIGHT RUNNERS - COME ON EILEEN (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFMj37o43LY]ALIVE 'N KICKIN'- "TIGHTER, TIGHTER" (W/LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]
ALIVE 'N KICKIN'- "TIGHTER, TIGHTER" (W/LYRICS)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKppSotWL3o]Ride Captain Ride Blues Image Music Video with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
Ride Captain Ride Blues Image Music Video with lyrics


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejvcd-JeVCQ]BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE " - YouTube[/ame]
BREWER AND SHIPLEY- " ONE TOKE OVER THE LINE "


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLfO738Ok5Y]Draggin the Line - Tommy James - YouTube[/ame]
Draggin the Line - Tommy James


----------



## Ropey

Fleetwood Mac - Dreams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE]Fleetwood Mac - Dreams[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cranberries -  Dreams

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yam5uK6e-bQ]The Cranberries - Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Blue Nile - Tinsel Time In The Rain

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhiQ-a8CkPY]Blue Nile - Tinsel Time in the rain. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Katie B -  Crying For No Reason

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOboa27SHDE]Katy B - Crying for No Reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-eSN8Cwit_s].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/6xGuGSDsDrM]O.P.P. - Naughty By Nature (HQ Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EetIPsa_4mk&list=PL8a8cutYP7fpUzL4QlJeZ4w2Lf8wOfdGS&index=8]QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE - Flames - YouTube[/ame]
QUICKSILVER MESSENGER SERVICE - Flames


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mABuS9eSWnQ]KC & The Sunshine Band - Keep It Comin' Love.vob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/7vHlqBt8mO0]KC & The Sunshine Band - Boogie Shoes (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/LHEsE9yN2CY]KC & The Sunshine Band - Get Down Tonight (HQ with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Rush - Closer To The Heart

[ame=http://youtu.be/DDRPtg0kmJU]Rush - Closer To The Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Scorpions - Holiday

[ame=http://youtu.be/8lyZA9Pzr4U]Scorpions - Holiday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsKBIBJj-4M]Tom Sawyer - Rush (Lyrics In Description) - YouTube[/ame]
Tom Sawyer - Rush


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74]Freewill - Rush - YouTube[/ame]
Freewill - Rush


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UZWXE76ELU]The Moody Blues - I'm Just A Singer In Rock And Roll Band - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues - I'm Just A Singer In Rock And Roll Band


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud7TsATY5eo]The Moody Blues -- Story in Your Eyes (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]
The Moody Blues -- Story in Your Eyes (with lyrics)


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAvFx3NxUM&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BikuP10qHdI-_nQkw2H_qX].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/g_6VaCG3tUE]Maze Featuring Frankie Beverly | I Wanna ThankYou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCWYZHYIPyE].[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

really love this one lately

[ame=http://youtu.be/tnmrIK1paSs]Corinne Bailey Rae - Que Sera Sera - Glastonbury 2010 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/3JvkaUvB-ec]Sly & The Family Stone - Everyday People (Audio) - YouTube[/ame] 






_There is a blue one
Who can't accept the green one
For living with a fat one
Trying to be a skinny one
Different strokes
For different folks

And so on and so on
And scooby dooby dooby
Oh cha cha
We got to live together

I am no better and neither are you
We are the same, whatever we do
You love me, you hate me, you know me and then
You can't figure out the bag I'm in
I am everyday people, yeah yeah
_


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/hwgazDmu55k]oak ridge boys- i'll be true to you - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Otis Redding - Sitting On The Dock of the Bay

[ame=http://youtu.be/UCmUhYSr-e4]Otis Redding-Sitting on the dock of the bay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

Northern Soul
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2NySUcbv3w]Classic Northern Soul -Judy Street What - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Some Jazz Fusion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHhD4PD75zY]Herbie Hancock - Rockit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbkqE4fpvdI]Herbie Hancock - Chameleon (FULL VERSION) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B1oIXGX0Io]Herbie Hancock - Cantaloupe Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIprRAiAKmw&list=RDRIprRAiAKmw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIprRAiAKmw&list=RDRIprRAiAKmw[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-brcO1r4Qk]Steely Dan / Donald Fagen Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/EJhAyg2LTEk]jethro tull - bungle in the jungle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


> jethro tull - bungle in the jungle - YouTube





[ame=http://youtu.be/EsCyC1dZiN8]Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Steely Dan - Reelin' In the Years

[ame=http://youtu.be/cRLlYxGNFEc]Steely Dan ~ Reelin' In the Years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Quarterflash - Harden My Heart


----------



## Ropey

Sniff 'n the Tears - Driver's seat

[ame=http://youtu.be/blrHHRWKygw]Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat (full song H.Q.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Black - Wonderful Life 

[ame=http://youtu.be/P2K_1qvIsFo]Black - Wonderful Life (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Chris Isaak - Wicked Game

[ame=http://youtu.be/5D3Nl1GZzuw]Chris Isaak - Wicked Game HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Cranberries - Linger

[ame=http://youtu.be/G6Kspj3OO0s]The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld


[ame=http://youtu.be/DcFiQXKa9Ok]Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld csodaszép el?adása - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

I.P.Freely said:


> Lee Ritenour - Rio Funk - YouTube



KiLLER!!!


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9QVNbUPzgM]Steely Dan Showbiz Kids 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Ropey said:


> Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld
> 
> 
> Jeff Beck & Tal Wilkenfeld csodaszép el?adása - YouTube



Soooo cool!


----------



## DriftingSand

Seabear of Iceland. Few have heard of them but they have a unique sound - a little folkish - kinda soft - soothing:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj6GW2uCfDY]Seabear - Cat Piano - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQg5mU8jfRY]Seabear - Hospital Bed - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pWTVwoecog]Seabear - I Sing I Swim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpOSxM0rNPM]Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know? (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mHW4SGWYaQ]Bastille - Pompeii (Live on SNL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBwqdA7_4lo]Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road | Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek0SgwWmF9w]Muse - Madness - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPE9uSFFxrI]Muse - Resistance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFkzRNyygfk]Radiohead - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovq6gP2x9vc]Carman - America Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

tell me if you are my loving man.... tell me


do you wanna dance? hold my hand?   under the moonlight? bette and all that

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGpwgSo3THE]Do You Want To Dance-Bette Midler-1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

spot chas chandler
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTmlBiIRk_I]Eric Burdon, Stevie Winwood, Long John Baldry, Julie Driscoll and Rod Stewart - I Feel Alright - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

cool ^^^  thank you Freely!


----------



## skye

do you
do you 
do you 

want to dance ???


asks Bette ..........


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGpwgSo3THE]Do You Want To Dance-Bette Midler-1972 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

dance ok
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUcTKjOQWII]Otis Redding, Eric Burdon & Chris Farlowe - Shake (Live, 1966) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## I.P.Freely

British Soul
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpDjbul0WyE]Out Of Time - Chris Farlowe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull - The Witches Promise 

[ame=http://youtu.be/-0GAuexrVzo]Jethro Tull - The Witches Promise [BBC top of the pops 1970] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jethro Tull (Songs From The Wood) - Hunting Girl

[ame=http://youtu.be/3u_sXiysFEM]JETHRO TULL Songs From The Wood 04 Hunting Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Philip Phillips - Home


_Settle down, it'll all be clear
Don't pay no mind to the demons
They fill you with fear
The trouble it might drag you down
If you get lost, you can always be found_


----------



## Ropey

Meek Mill - Where Ya Throne At?

[ame=http://youtu.be/iUSWdeC7txs]Meek Mill - Where Ya Throne At? (ft. Fabolous) (Dreams Worth More Than Money) ) (NEW MUSIC) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alley Boy - Stack It Up

[ame=http://youtu.be/8exLrDbZM6k]Alley Boy - "Stack It Up" ft. Meek Mill [Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

DJ Khaled - I Feel Like Pac / I Feel Like Biggie 

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZtqpU9A1_dA]DJ Khaled - I Feel Like Pac / I Feel Like Biggie ft. Meek Mill, Rick Ross, T.I., Swizz Beatz [Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday

[ame=http://youtu.be/mQCP8h_NmLM]Jimmy Buffett - Come Monday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Electric Light Orchestra- Telephone Lines

[ame=http://youtu.be/S2ds8tCtomQ]Electric Light Orchestra- Telephone Lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Electric Light Orchestra - Livin' Thing

[ame=http://youtu.be/i2d45tOgBl0]Electric Light Orchestra - Livin' Thing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine

[ame=http://youtu.be/3i0DMbCKnAg]Eric Burdon & War - Spill The Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebSYPnllFx8]Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without You - YouTube[/ame]
Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without You


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co67qL5_e7o]Daybreak - Barry Manilow - YouTube[/ame]
Daybreak - Barry Manilow


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRIylF76-wc]Barry Manilow - Mandy (1974) - YouTube[/ame]
Barry Manilow - Mandy (1974)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA9gUspn6gc]03. Sade - Smooth Operator - YouTube[/ame]
03. Sade - Smooth Operator


----------



## Ropey

Akon - Lights On

[ame=http://youtu.be/7dnkLgR2GDs]Akon - Lights On (Lyrics) 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Laura Branigan - Self Control

[ame=http://youtu.be/p8-pP4VboBk]Laura Branigan - Self Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Kat DeLuna featuring Elephant Man - Whine Up

[ame=http://youtu.be/jcMXZjYqIog]Kat DeLuna featuring Elephant Man - Whine Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Mohombi - Bumpy Ride

[ame=http://youtu.be/G2RCCDSBEGk]Mohombi - Bumpy Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Bob Dylan - Talkin' World War III Blues (Crazy Dream)

[ame=http://youtu.be/_rRxwMyOZX8]Talkin' World War III Blues - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

Now for something weirdly different - crank up the volume!


The poem-set-to-music is part of a satirical novel by G.K. Chesterton published in 1914 and widely available on the internet for free downloads.  I've just done that and will try to read it during a forthcoming l-o-n-g vacation trip:

_"THE FLYING INN is a  satirical novel set in a future Great Britain where Islam dominates the  political and social life of the country. In addition to depriving the  people of many civil and religious freedoms, the Islamic rulers of  Britain have also banned the sale and consumption of alcohol. The novel  follows the adventures of Humphrey Pump and Captain Patrick Dalroy, who  roam the country peddling illicit alcohol in defiance of prohibition.:

_Oh, wait - could the subject have been more prophetic than satirical?


----------



## Ropey

Moody Blues - Never Comes The Day 

[ame=http://youtu.be/8dzRdyC0abA]Moody Blues - Never Comes The Day (1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyVjdQXNs9s]David Bowie - Let's Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzcCVGiP-OE]David Bowie China Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

This needs to be cranked...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs]The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky

[ame=http://youtu.be/5-41tg_CS7s]Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Cliff Richard - Devil Woman

[ame=http://youtu.be/px7ilisAGj0]Cliff Richard - Devil Woman www.WatsonsDesigns.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Ropey said:


> Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky
> 
> Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky - YouTube



I don't know why but when I first started listening to your tune I thought it was this tune:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Z-DQGqM90]Imaginary Lover - Atlanta Rhythm Section - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Ropey said:


> Cliff Richard - Devil Woman
> 
> Cliff Richard - Devil Woman www.WatsonsDesigns.com - YouTube




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfc7otn7ZoY]Marty Robbins - Devil Woman.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s98UgBSNoL4]Electric Light Orchestra - Evil Woman (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

Sorry ladies ... got on a roll there. LOL


----------



## Pogo

Always loved these haunted harmonies--

*Malicorne* - _Marions les Roses_ (let us marry roses)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B2aMcbSrj8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B2aMcbSrj8[/ame]


Steeleye fans will dig this ..  [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION]


----------



## Pogo

Talking of Steeleye, here's the Newfie version:

*Figgy Duff* - _A Sailor Courted a Farmer's Daughter_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT0pbeELK0I"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT0pbeELK0I[/ame]

Pamela Morgan, vocal. aaahhh...


----------



## Ropey

Paul Simon - Slip Slidin' Away

[ame=http://youtu.be/lqCscB07reE]Simon & Garfunkel - Slip Slidin ' Away - Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEjLFpU2pJ4]The Isley Brothers - Shout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEmvBdRLg4k]"Sweet Home Chicago" (Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton, Johnny Winter, Robert Cray, Hubert Sumlin...) - YouTube[/ame]
"Sweet Home Chicago" (Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton, Johnny Winter, Robert Cray, Hubert Sumlin...)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSQwj3s8Y4s]Joe Bonamassa - Just Got Paid - YouTube[/ame]
Joe Bonamassa - Just Got Paid


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k07j7LcLqw]Gary Moore ? The Messiah Will Come Again - YouTube[/ame]
Gary Moore &#8212; The Messiah Will Come Again


----------



## Ropey

The Rolling Stones - Like A Rolling Stone

[ame=http://youtu.be/aRYokc3VBC4]The Rolling Stones - Like A Rolling Stone - OFFICIAL PROMO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Pjw-X1Sw-lI]The Hollies - King Midas In Reverse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/9M6OoVF-2yM]The Hollies - Tomorrow when it comes 1968 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/bYBEfAZq-_4]The Hollies I Am A Rock - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ewq73ADlEg]David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here" - YouTube[/ame]
David Gilmour - "There's No Way Out Of Here"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37H9rMisFI0]Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here" - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - "Wish You Were Here"


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PrM6q3BsD-g]The Hollies - Step Inside - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sVShT6nVTA]Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - Have A Cigar


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpbbuaIA3Ds]Money - Pink Floyd HD (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]
Money - Pink Floyd HD (Studio Version)


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_Yayz5o-l0]Pink Floyd - "Us And Them" - YouTube[/ame]
Pink Floyd - "Us And Them"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RZJ4ESU52U]The Kingsmen - Louie Louie - YouTube[/ame]
The Kingsmen - Louie Louie


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3FwMa4SNLM]THREE DOG NIGHT- "ELI'S COMING" - YouTube[/ame]
THREE DOG NIGHT- "ELI'S COMING"


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLQYkbzSz5s]Mama told me not to come - Three Dog Night - YouTube[/ame]
Mama told me not to come - Three Dog Night


----------



## Intense

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm6qw_yeo6o]Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain - YouTube[/ame]
Three Dog Night - Never Been To Spain


----------



## Coyote

Will ye go lassie go?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb6FEONC8r0]The High Kings - Will Ye Go Lassie Go - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wrQxgLj7Oc]Méav, Yulia, Rita - The Wild Mountain Thyme: Live At Chambord Castle (Divinas PBS Special) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Ropey

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door

[ame=http://youtu.be/Aae_RHRptRg]Creedence Clearwater Revival - Lookin' Out My Back Door - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/93S_l0qZrXA]I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

David Bowie - Suffragette city

[ame=http://youtu.be/zLnPd7lzT4g]David Bowie - Suffragette city - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

Leslie with Joe Bonamassa....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8uF2trXUO4]Leslie West - If Heartaches Were Nickels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/CWpND8GhBuU]FREE RIDE - Edgar Winter Group - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want

[ame=http://youtu.be/WbjZA3aAH3s]The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want - Live On Copacabana Beach - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ropey

THE ROLLING STONES - Time Is On My Side

[ame=http://youtu.be/4YZBNfYvIMs]Time Is On My Side[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/YfAHsiTHWfQ]Blind faith in Hyde Park 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3T3EeyLXJaI]Cream - Disraeli Gears - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DGrZwU6wde0]OUTLAWS Green Grass and High Tides 2007 Live @ Gilford - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

BeeGees - Words

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JECTUQVrvzE&feature=kp]The Bee Gees- 'Words' - YouTube[/ame]

It's only words, and words are all
I have to take your heart away


----------



## Coyote

A Whiter Shade of Pale

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3iPP-tHdA]A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Procol Harum - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

An example of non-political correct British/Welsh song:


I was proud of my Welsh ancestry until I visited Wales.......


----------



## Vandalshandle

RIP, Gerry:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnPlJxet_ac]The Shirelles Will you still love me tomorrow (Top Quality + Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

...and more terrific songs written by Gerry;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEWuAcMWDLY]Aretha Franklin - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natural Woman [1967] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/PmVusVh4TRQ]The Joker - Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Lost you in the Canyon - Marc Cohn


----------



## Coyote

mmmm - just found this one....I think I really like this group if this song is typical 

Mumford and Sons: Lovers Eyes


----------



## HenryBHough

More stuff you never previously heard - and may well regret hearing just now.....


In case that wasn't awful enough, another Rugby ditty which can be sung to several different tunes:


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/uVL0vxV-HAE]Petey Pablo - Freek A Leek Dirty w lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/LlZydtG3xqI]TLC - Creep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6P2_i0Y6ms]Fleetwood Mac ~ The Chain ~ Live 1979 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdN5OQis3w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdN5OQis3w[/ame]

JEFFERSON AIRPLANE- Greasy Heart


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8-NDZHBf4c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8-NDZHBf4c[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## konradv

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZlCFDMh-fY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZlCFDMh-fY[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Today


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSfOB8ANdWU]Gerry Rafferty - Right Down the Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q]Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrMLt9bMd_I]Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (Best live version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4XVJj4jER4]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_5U0M9ErGA]black crowes - she talks to angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=araU0fZj6oQ]Staind - It's Been Awhile (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTWKbfoikeg]Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze

[ame=http://youtu.be/Hn5j40ansCA]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Call Me The Breeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

DriftingSand said:


> Lou Reed - Sweet Jane (Best live version) - YouTube





[ame=http://youtu.be/BHRFZFmEq9o]Cowboy Junkies - Sweet Jane - YouTube[/ame]

Another version I quite like.


----------



## Ropey

Joe Cocker - She Came In Through The Bathroom Window 

[ame=http://youtu.be/CsA7lpzffEE]Joe Cocker - She Came In Through The Bathroom Window (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xJWxPE8G2c][NOT MINE] Woodstock: Joe Cocker - With A Little Help From My Friends - Misheard Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDLLXUaqZxg]Santana ~ Black Magic Woman with sensational belly dancer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/8dHUfy_YBps]Mind Games - John Lennon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rj4J6i_vw0w]Eric Clapton - While my guitar gently weeps (HQ)(Concert for George) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Gtizr2G_7Bk]It's All In The Game - Tommy Edwards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

I'm on an oldies kick 

[ame=http://youtu.be/SEllHMWkXEU]Mack the Knife-Bobby Darin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIVe-rZBcm4]IRON BUTTERFLY - IN A GADDA DA VIDA - 1968 (ORIGINAL FULL VERSION) CD SOUND & 3D VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ow1yz0P84E]Traffic - Glad / Freedom Rider - John Barleycorn Must Die (July 1970) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlKYDIOxvFs]Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iloyyrVt7EM]Willie Nelson and Merle Haggard - Pancho and Lefty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FsrPEUt2Dg&feature=share&list=RD3FsrPEUt2Dg]U2: Where The Streets Have No Name - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1IoLMqpRY4]The Ride David Allan Coe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gugT0c26bhY]Double Vision - Foreigner | HD | 3D | - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VO6bI-xrj8]Waylon Jennings - I've Always Been Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY]Eddie Rabbit "Driving My Life Away" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WZ3na8NGjY]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy 1982 Video stereo widescreen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW5K0YVgyqk]JUICE NEWTON - Queen Of Hearts - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-q7Mih69KE]"Seven Bridges Road"...By The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X_2IdybTV0]Kansas - Carry On Wayward Son - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ_kPsZhJkw]Queens Of The Stone Age - 10. The Blood Is Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtAlzo_pqys]Three Dog Night - The Show Must Go On (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFgAE5SgFnw]Alice In Chains - Them Bones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuyvT8nFMLY]Van Halen - Van Halen - Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNtqy0zjJA]The Eagles- DESPERADO-HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6r4E514nJg]If You're Gonna Play In Texas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

eagle1462010 said:


> If You're Gonna Play In Texas - YouTube



I met Alabama in a small bar in the town of Logan, Utah back in (or around) 1980. Bought 'em a pitcher of beer.


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUyxiI-TY3c]Hank Williams Jr- If Heaven Ain't Alot Like Dixie (Excellent Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n2uFoqvBTyI]Weissenborn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/RLRLhV9U0kQ]Aerosmith - Pink - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyqfHvoUtkU]Stormtrooper Secrets: Hip Hop Twerk - 4K - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/9-pfutBJcrE]Jackson 5 - The Love You save (violin guitar cover by Guitaro 5000 and Najee) (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/OCPNs1hjYts]Sting - Brand New Day (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW8UlrtcEac]The White Stripes - 'Blue Orchid' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn_YodiJO6k]Red Hot Chili Peppers - Otherside [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhM5k_EGzaQ]The Sonics - Louie Louie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvFwdD7aW1M]Los Bravos - Black Is Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blrHHRWKygw]Sniff 'n the tears - Driver's seat (full song H.Q.) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpprOGsLWUo]Elvis Costello - Pump it up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=def3ob2h-1s]Iggy Pop - Real Wild Child (Wild One) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN2VNFpiGWo]Amboy Dukes, The Journey to the Center of the Mind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QGmJKIDoFIs]DON'T LET ME DOWN - THE HOLLIES - (1974) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/RCdCuduv0H0]Trisha Yearwood - Walkaway Joe ft. Don Henley - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Soolaimon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VVir_GjEA4&feature=kp]Soolaimon Neil Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Holly Holy...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQwqQwD6OOw]Neil Diamond - Holly Holy live 1971 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Brother Loves Traveling Salvation Show

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=451H6kaKeSU]Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/AnoYvQDks0M]SIG Music - White Knight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Aretha Franklin w/ Leon Russell* - _It Won't Be Long_ (1964)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubp1sAuhcdo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubp1sAuhcdo[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/3rLF-QAS67I]Small Faces - Tin Soldier - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/OJWOtL-PZiE]Fleetwood Mac - Man of the world 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/14ViwvgtvbA]Small Faces - Itchycoo Park (1967) 0815007 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/WeZ4FMIVqto]The Faces - Three Button Hand Me Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/IBhVlJw1gP8]Elvis Presley - An American Trilogy (best version) The King of Music - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

Coyote said:


> Brother Loves Traveling Salvation Show
> 
> Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show - YouTube



Great tune.

[ame=http://youtu.be/VxPEAf6nJLY]Moby - Slipping away (Mhc radio edit) (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Hlk7OkmmH5U]Can GOX Wrong - Side Of The Road - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/t-zs1n-4S0A]Moby - Temptation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/UowvfrkDwzA]Young Dro" Wrong Side" [Official Audio] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/E8vmaj75xzE]Tool - Aenema (Lyrics and Meaning) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/0968f0VWvd8]ZZ Top - My Head's In Mississippi (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Ep7dp1HgZnw]Lynyrd Skynyrd-Gimme Three Steps-1976 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/tytPcvyJASc]Simple Minds - All The Things She Said - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/FOKSV3fqtBw]Simple Minds - Sanctify Yourself (live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1dy44jV8EM]Major-General The Pirates of Penzance (Subtitles) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Chairlift* -  _Bruises_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8HRCacAQ-4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8HRCacAQ-4[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVZETBC38o4]It Was A Very Good Year' 77 - Frank Sinatra - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*the Noisettes* - _Wild Young Hearts_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwE8Gudcgv0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwE8Gudcgv0[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Mr. Little Jeans* - _Good Mistake_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_2TR3p7Qkk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_2TR3p7Qkk[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

Naval Aviator F-18

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmQp4fZMKrM]Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ibentoken

Brian Setzer, Fishnet Stockings Christmas Concert&#8230;: [ame=http://youtu.be/ygKqVVtdydE]Brian Setzer, Fishnet Stockings Christmas Concert Dolby Theater Hollywood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/nVXmMMSo47s]"Lola"- The Kinks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/S7ffgqjcH40]The Kinks - You Really Got Me (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/XRXt2A7inIU]Wild Thing - The Troggs - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## TheIceMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEL6_SuQCu8]Metallica - Master Of Puppets live Seattle 1989 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ibentoken

Eric Clapton & Friends - Call Me The Breeze (Offi&#8230;: [ame=http://youtu.be/zsqF3p8ORDE]Eric Clapton & Friends - Call Me The Breeze (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XGRPa7evqng]SHANIA TWAIN - Up! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=By86PcLufOU]New Kids On The Block - Hangin' Tough - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzWHE32IxUc]Lenny Kravitz - American Woman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough

My favourite from Free Design:


The orchestral original is great, too!


----------



## PixieStix

I love love love this song. I will always love this song.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6oCg2JClA4]Journey - Wheel in the sky Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen

PixieStix said:


> I love love love this song. I will always love this song.
> 
> Journey - Wheel in the sky Lyrics - YouTube




Pixie....which I could give you some rep.  Too soon...but I love what you've been posting.  Always thought this song was great.


----------



## WelfareQueen




----------



## eagle1462010

Pixie Rep done and deserved....................

A little Santana...........

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slvqH3kI6Vk]Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Santana HD 1080P - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

A little more Santana............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc]Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

eagle1462010 said:


> Pixie Rep done and deserved....................
> 
> A little Santana...........
> 
> Black Magic Woman/Gypsy Queen, Santana HD 1080P - YouTube



^One of the best songs ever written

Carlos Santana catapulted Rob Thomas' career

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc]Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

eagle1462010 said:


> A little more Santana............
> 
> Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube



 You beat me to it.


----------



## PixieStix

For all you crazy Floydians

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NavVfpp-1L4]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/XH8nsquhPqo]Blue Öyster Cult-The Revenge of Vera Gemini - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrJky8YuTr4]Cutting Crew - (I Just) Died in Your Arms - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ZcqWyyHlCDA]Poison-Every Rose Has Its Thorn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKhN1t_7PEY]Mr. Mister - Broken Wings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Bz61YQWZuYU]Great White - Once Bitten Twice Shy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/ygfA1A45tn8]Tom Petty - You Don't Know How It Feels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/nvlTJrNJ5lA]Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - I Won't Back Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze6zm1MUtOA]Little River Band - LADY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/A4bo4ByFhLM]DON GIBSON: Sea Of Heartbreak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSvlJe1mwlw]Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers - Something Good [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

The Eagles
I Can't Tell You Why


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HpmlIDIXPs]eastbound and down-jerry reed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Yes* - _Awaken_ (live symphonic 2003)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDXccU0xgNo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDXccU0xgNo[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpzzY3r_0Ec]Mindy McCready - Ten Thousand Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlAe77E3gxY]Jukebox Hero with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZmr8ycnmCs]Don't Fear the Reaper - Blue Oyster Cult - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/BfHLYIms97A]With God On Our Side {Live at Town Hall 1963} (23/25) - Elston Gunn - YouTube[/ame]

Bob Dylan - With God On Our Side


----------



## HenryBHough




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Kelly Clarkson
Already Gone


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/17VudJ6lr4k]Rascal Flatts - Here Comes Goodbye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU]Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

Just showed up in my head ..... simple and solid

*Creedence Clearwater Revival* - _Feelin' Blue_ 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umzh1UYI0Sg"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Umzh1UYI0Sg[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VQ_3sBZEm0]Foo Fighters - Learn To Fly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_biZ8b2R0DA]Pussy cat song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhzmNRtIp8k]Foo Fighters - Times Like These - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Tupelo Honey - Van Morrison 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krUiKy1TbF0]Tupelo Honey - Van Morrison - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Manonthestreet

[ame=http://youtu.be/-mRn9chmRAY]Stars and Stripes Forever - John Philip Sousa - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glf2m7AtPt0]Billy Dean - Billy The Kid (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Counting Crows - The Rain King


----------



## Coyote

The Black Lilies - Gold and Roses


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## PixieStix

For Coyote and myself


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/KWnGe-2u9tM]JAMES TAYLOR - Your Smiling Face (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

Happy 4th Of July!


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6yLQRF-cEU]Darryl Worley - Have You Forgotten? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUAl70XWqGQ]Courtesy of the Red, White and Blue- Toby Keith's - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I love that movie, Walk The Line..

Great song

Jackson

Johnny Cash and June Carter in 1967 before they got married..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Billie Holiday
Good Morning Heartache


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Love Walks In

Van Halen


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/mYiCGLgRuAs]Beirut - Postcards From Italy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/Rp6-wG5LLqE]Wont Get Fooled Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/nPqT031SWT4]No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 - YouTube[/ame]

Canadian content


----------



## Ropey

More Canadian content


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/1ma8OhzFdIA]Uncle Albert Admiral Halsey - PAUL McCARTNEY AND WINGS - YouTube[/ame]

_
"we're so sorry, uncle albert,
But we haven't done a bloody thing all day._


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/eDVkkwl6aJo]John Lennon - Mother - YouTube[/ame]

Talk about plaintive. John gave us his soul.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/S5lMxWWK218]John Lennon - Woman is the "N" of the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/bS6B8zC2CNI]Good Day, Sunshine (The Beatles-Revolver) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/iAJ2AoEwDvY]John Lennon - Starting Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/iAJ2AoEwDvY]John Lennon - Starting Over - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

In Sync Ropey !


----------



## Ropey

Just as he was starting over. RIP John.


----------



## PixieStix

For my beloved husband...I wouldn't change a thing. I am glad I had you as long as I did

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7FRbeaXjvk]Garth Brooks The Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

@PixieStix


With One More Look At You


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## DriftingSand

The Message:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ysG1dHgghY]The Message - M.I.A. (Music Video) by //K - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWlth2csLNw]The Byrds - Turn! & Rhymney & Mr.Tambourine Man - 10/29/65 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## TrainTime




----------



## Pogo

The Big Sound here - *Oh Be Clever *: _Next to You_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8XrxY3NVRA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8XrxY3NVRA[/ame]


About the band:
>> Prior to forming Oh, Be Clever, vocalist Brittney Shields and multi instrumentalist Cory Scott Layton were members of separate bands that loathed each other to the point of physical violence. Late one night after a show, a fight broke out in the parking lot between the two bands. Having always admired each other, Shields and Layton fled the scene to create their own music, and Oh, Be Clever was born.  <<​
​


----------



## Coyote

BB King - Get you next to me


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xjkEh0Ou4vM]Georgia Satellites - Keep Your Hands To Yourself MTV Live - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Night Noise -The Cricket's Wicket


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/QZgZVl-V-Bk]Jay Z ft. Rick Ross - Fuck with me you know i got it - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvGk506ucEk]The Avett Brothers - Live And Die (Lyric Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/gQ9b74Ww7rg]Blood for Blood - Live the lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/K5iXmdWHTIk]Black Eyed Peas Live From Sydney (HD) - Don't Lie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/g4c-_L9zqsw]Backfire Place - Let Go the Line[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/FrqbcB5SekY]Black Eyed Peas - Let's Get Retarded (Live at Pinkpop 2004) - YouTube[/ame]

Yo Rinnie!


----------



## PixieStix

Eagles ~Try and Love Again~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnfVZOd4gRI]Eagles - Try and Love Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/xIjzvTObzgA]JOAN BAEZ. .......IT AIN'T ME BABE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/pnIJrbwjlZA]Van Morrison - Sometimes we cry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/4VeBGkTvy1o]John Barry - Fun City - Midnight Cowbo[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

Adele ~Set Fire to the Rain~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlsBObg-1BQ]Adele - Set Fire to the Rain Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/DAPbpW6EJ3Y]Yes - Heart of the Sunrise (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/i5xuOyeVh1Q]King Crimson - Three of a Perfect Pair (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MaryL

Gateway errors! Can't have that now. Umm...the song I am listing to right now is...Queens of the Stone age....Era Vulgaris, "Into the hollow".  I am starting to really appreciate them as artists. Been around for years, I just found them. Kinda like a admixture of CREAM and Pearl Jam.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaOnYxfaJck]Mystery Train - Elvis - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Trains...so many good train songs


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/z92bmlcmyq0]Night Ranger - Sister Christian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - The Fall


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - The Cave


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotZ7TIaztw]Joseph Arthur - In The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gk0vNPB4O4k]joseph arthur - honey and the moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - I will wait


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/LvHJP94jgVQ][/ame]


----------



## Coyote

Buskin and Batteau - Guinevere


----------



## Coyote

Ropey said:


>



ahhh...that is a beautiful piece


----------



## Ropey

^Indeed ^ 

[ame=http://youtu.be/PNnqjbojqjE]Nazareth - Dream On - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiWomXklfv8]Ralph McTell Streets of London - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Arm16wyUdI]Elvis Presley - Baby, Let's Play House - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

The Potters Wheel

I think this is one of the most powerful songs I've heard.  Bill Danoff wrote it, and sang it but John Denver became known for it.  I like Bill Danoff's version better but can't find it on youtube...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gwJsMNA_4k]Potter's Wheel~John Denver/Written By Bill Danoff - YouTube[/ame]



The world is fast becoming younger
The news is all theyve ever known
Theyve seen the wars, the hurt, the hunger
How will they choose when they are grown

What do you tell forevers children
When its their turn to hurt and heal
Whatever spins a grim tornedo
Can also turn a potters wheel

Take a little clay
Put it on a wheel
Get a little hint
How God must feel

Give a little turn
Listen to a spin
Make it into the shape
You want it in

Tell with your life the bloody story
Teach to theyre dreams not burning steel
Its not in bombs where lies the glory
But in whats shattered on the field

The potters wheel takes love and caring
Skill and patience fast and slow
The works it makes are easily broken
Once they survive the potters throw

Take a little clay
Put it on a wheel
Get a little hint
How God must feel

Give a little turn
Listen to a spin
Make it into the shape
You want it in

Some day some children will be digging
In some long forgotten ground
And theyll find our civilisation
Or whats left of it to be found

Theyll find the weapons of destruction
But buried deeper in the hole
Theyll find a message and a promise
In the sand, the potters bowl

Take a little clay
Put it on a wheel
Get a little hint
How God must feel

Give a little turn
Listen to a spin
Make it into the shape
You want it in

Earth and fire and wind conspire
With human hands, and love, and fire


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/AnKgvOKnIgs]Uriah Heep - Bird of Prey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJbBSIFN36k]Eddie Money - Think I'm In Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

First rate rock spiritual...

*Strawbs*: _Lay Down_

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMSo2eLLP0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMSo2eLLP0[/ame]


It's not really evident here but Dave Cousins is one of the most expressive performers I've ever seen.


----------



## Pogo

the aforementioned *Dave Cousins:* _Blue Angel_
w/ the deliciously arpeggiotic *Rick Wakeman* on piano (beginning @ 3:24)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hwp9B59o0w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Hwp9B59o0w[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww5GXbk58R0]Bad Company - Bad Company (studio version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BifFedbcHzE]Linda Ronstadt - Silver Threads And Golden Needles (1976) Offenbach, Germany - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RHZEzVUBPk]Talking Heads - Take me to the River 1980 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420

[ame=http://youtu.be/zdNqsC--jR4]Jay-Z & Pharrell...Excuse Me Miss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/NRzr5EO35tc]Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Hoedown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaWoxJMXTo4]Cutting Crew - Life In A Dangerous Time (+LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

Sorry I couldn't resist.

Hit it..............

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlyelYetLAM]The Devil Went Down To Washington - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kM5xACiY7_k]Shayne Ward - What About Me? - With Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bleipriester

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5nyj3yqqG0g"]Wut aus Liebe Wut aus Liebe 2014 - YouTube[/ame]
http://dfiles.eu/files/8zdtnr3h0


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2JWJYLNUq4]Sarah McLachlan - Sweet Surrender - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAK5Ids7l5g]Linda Ronstadt - Desperado (Simple Dreams Tour - Atlanta 1977) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5yJZUyr_cM]Talking Heads - Life During Wartime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Julia Fordham*: _Genius _(live)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKP3leKVxhw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKP3leKVxhw[/ame]


that bassist's gotta pick a better instrument next time...


----------



## Pogo

*Leon Russell:* _Beware of Darkness_ (George Harrison)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlOwInOvpZY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlOwInOvpZY[/ame]


wonderfully out-of-tune piano...


----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mh_CdJo3x8c]Bob Seger System - Ramblin' Gamblin' Man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6PNc9KN50M]Phil Collins - I Don't Care Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## derk

[ame=http://youtu.be/zZVNKM3i2E8]Kid Rock So Hott Uncensored wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsocZrEcp0Y]Dan Fogelberg - Leader of the band "with lyrics" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QZq-wKaBWc]Peter Paul and Mary, Where Have All The Flowers Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fWyzwo1xg0]Simon & Garfunkel - The Sounds of Silence (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmrkY-EZy74]Bob Seger- Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3khH9ih2XJg]Bob Seger- Turn the Page - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand




----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM]What a wonderful world - LOUIS ARMSTRONG. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1bFr2SWP1I]OFFICIAL Somewhere over the Rainbow - Israel "IZ" Kamakawiwo?ole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc]Johnny Cash - Hurt - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gZEox8Crwc]What It's Like - EVERLAST - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jne9t8sHpUc]Alanis Morissette - Ironic (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N-qO3sPMjc]Sixpence None The Richer - Kiss Me (Official HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0]Adele - Someone Like You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hnqOhuuP70]Sinead O'Connor - "Last Day of Our Acquaintance" (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXqPjx94YMg]k.d. lang - Constant Craving (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2grLh2cw3E]Bernadette Peters Send In The Clowns with Stephen Sondheim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*Joan Baez:* _Boots of Spanish Leather_ (Bob Dylan)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4TQB6Kmb5w"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4TQB6Kmb5w[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

How Sweet the Sound


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM]Haddaway - What Is Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3ltZmI5LQw]Corona - Rhythm of the Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN6833FmZrU#]Eagles Band|| The Best Songs Of Eagles All Time In One - Eagles's Greatest Hits - YouTube[/ame]

3:33 Witchy Woman - Eagles
7:44 Peaceful Easy Feeling - Eagles
12:02 Desperado - Eagles
15:39 Tequila Sunrise - Eagles
18:34 Doolin-Dalton - Eagles
22:03 Already Gone - Eagles
26:22 The Best Of My Love - Eagles
30:56 James Dean - Eagles
34:34 Ol' 55 - Eagles
38:56 Midnight Flyer - Eagles
42:55 On The Border - Eagles
48:09 Lyin' Eyes - Eagles
54:31 One Of These Nights - Eagles
59:23 Take It To The Limit - Eagles
110 After The Thrill Is Gone - Eagles
1:08:07 Hotel California - Eagles
137 Life In The Fast Lane - Eagles
123 Wasted Time - Eagles
1:24:20 Victim Of Love - Eagles
1:28:30 The Last Resort - Eagles
1:35:59 New Kid In Town - Eagles
1:41:03 Please Come Home For Christmas - Eagles
1:44:02 Heartache Tonight - Eagles
1:48:28 The Sad Cafe - Eagles
1:54:03 I Can't Tell You Why - Eagles


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SPIK9wUXogo]Uriah Heep - Look At Yourself - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## jon_berzerk

*-Zebra -*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PO2b3cggqs0]Zebra - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuoiRr6hLjg]Talking Heads - Girlfriend Is Better [Live] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mX60S8r1FQw]Man Fights Bear for Salmon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Pogo

*the Strawbs:* _(Grave) New World_
Mellotron heaven.  Due for a remix though:

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhEwjCoGru8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhEwjCoGru8[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/9wSn81dLK6s]She Drives Me Crazy[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7pG2ju5OYk]Nazareth - "Holiday" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TrainTime

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3L-kIuXEGg]Kid Rock - Born Free - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Wayside


----------



## Pogo

ELO on ... bagpipes!  Yes!  

*Hotel Palindrone*: _Don't Bring me Down_ (except; no full version available)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlT11JT8TKM&index=5&list=PL3B62304B79A9F0DD"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlT11JT8TKM&index=5&list=PL3B62304B79A9F0DD[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/SSR6ZzjDZ94]Boston- More than A Feeling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/kfYed4Y88Lg]Chilliwack - Lonesome Mary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/guKoNCQFAFk]Janis Joplin - Summertime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bl4dEAtxo0M]Van Halen- Runnin' with the devil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*Hillbilly Hollywood*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrhn2JLJscU]Hillbilly Hollywood - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Crank it up!


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/sdXjm8pZMws]Humble Pie-30 Days In The Hole - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## PoliticalChic




----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/6zkHeij6Ha8]Beatles movie "A Hard Day's Night" COLOURIZATION - "Tell Me Why" now in COLOR! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://youtu.be/kDAMRMQr48g]Paul McCartney & Bruce Springsteen - I Saw Her Standing There & Twist And Shout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Coyote

The Wild Maps - Where does this Highway Go?


----------



## Coyote

Wade in the Water - Eva Cassidy


----------



## Abishai100

Isn't it interesting that the 1980s-1990s audio cassette has become a modern age antique?


----------



## Coyote

Bodeans - Good Things


_And I say
No, no, no, don't pass me over No, no, no, don't pass me by
See I can see good things for you and I
Yeah, good things for you
Give I can give love and attention
Give I can give all time away
Only to one heart I can give today.
Be I can be man full of color
Be I can be man black or white
But only to one heart I can be tonight_


----------



## Coyote

Bodeans...far far away from my heart


_Like a whisper that's knocking down a doorway
And everything it says I just believe
And I fear that I'm nothing and alone
So I pour another drink and take a hit
And I wonder where the smoke goes
And I'm feeling more and more like less and less
And it comes from so far down deep inside
But you can't get to it no matter wht you try
And I'm far, far away from my heart
Far, far away from my heart_


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springsteen - Glory Days


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springsteen - My Hometown


----------



## Coyote

Dancing in the Dark


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylon - Knock Knock Knocking at Heaven's Door


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

No forgotten man


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## konradv

The Rolling Stones- The Last Time


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## konradv

Bruce Springsteen- Jersey Girl


----------



## Coyote

Deep Purple - Child of Time


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Coyote

Eric Clapton - Sunshine of your love


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Back Home


----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad - Closer to Home


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Coyote

Catherine - Black Lilies


Up there with the birds and the angels and the bombs
89 missions and I ain't 21
Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind
Come on, silver darling, we were born to fly
Yeah, we were born to fly


----------



## Coyote

Levi Lowrey - Whiskey and Wine


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Coyote

Ralph McTell - Streets of London


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - The Ways of Man


_Well we thirst and we hunger and we love and we comfort now and then_
_But we fight over money and power like water and bread_
_Oh but it's simple the reason we're turning our backs on our friends_
_'Cause this brotherly love is such a hard thing to get through our heads_


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb - 500 Miles


If it's possible for a voice to shatter you into a thousand pieces...this is it


----------



## Coyote

Eric and Leon Bibb - oh had I golden thread


----------



## AquaAthena

Coyote said:


> BB King and Eric Clapton


----------



## Coyote

Philip Philips - Home


----------



## Coyote

Goo Goo Dolls - Come to Me

who could ask for more?


----------



## Coyote

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz

Remembering Rick Danko....R.I.P. brother.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Pogo

​


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## westwall

One of the best live recordings ever....


----------



## namvet




----------



## Pogo

George Harrison    _Deep Blue_

​


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Coyote

The Highwaymen - Michael Row Your Boat Ashore


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

Dave Matthews Band - Crash Into Me


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>



 

I seldom post full albums, but this one's a keeper, imo.


----------



## Pogo

T Rex: _Planet Queen_

​


----------



## Pogo

Ralph McTell: _Streets of London _(collage, with interview snippet)

​


----------



## Coyote

Peter and Gordon - 500 Miles


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Ralph McTell: _Streets of London _(collage, with interview snippet)
> 
> ​



Wish I had rep for this - one of my all time favorites


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seldom post full albums, but this one's a keeper, imo.
Click to expand...


I like Blue Bayou.    I think her voice sounds so beautiful in that song.  Sad that she has Parkinson's disease.


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Goo Goo Dolls - Iris



Beautiful song!


----------



## Coyote

Not sure why but I've always liked this song - by Linda Rondstadt and by Warren Zevon.  Sad..poetic...and full of layers.



I think though...Zevon's version is the one that moves me most...rip Warren Zevon.


----------



## Coyote

Excitable Boy - Warren Zevon


I bet we all know folks like this


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon...Mohammed's Radio


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon - Roland the Headless Thompson Gunner


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Pearl Jam - Daughter


----------



## Coyote

Alive - Lightning Crashes


----------



## ChrisL

Pearl Jam rocks!  I love them.


----------



## ChrisL

One of my VERY favorite Pearl Jam tunes!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Collective Soul - December


----------



## Coyote

Goo Goo Dolls - Come to Me


----------



## turtledude

two men in black cover a great black guy's song


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, just ONE more from Pearl Jam.    They have so many good songs!


----------



## turtledude




----------



## Pogo

John Hartford: _Steam Powered Aereoplane_

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## turtledude

good forty years later

one of the most underrated bands in history


----------



## turtledude

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>




great tune

one of my favorites


----------



## turtledude

better known for his song WEIRD AL parodied (My love's in Jeopardy-to I lost on Jeopardy)
I think this is his best


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Pogo

Renaissance: _Ocean Gypsy_ (live BBC, 1977)

​


----------



## westwall




----------



## Pogo

One of those B-sides it was worth flipping the record for:  Ray Charles: _The Danger Zone_


A Percy Mayfield tune from the days of A-bomb uncertain future, this was the flip side of _Hit the Road Jack (1961)_​​


----------



## Pogo

Little habañera sauce?

CW Stoneking:  _The Love Me or Die_


I studied evil, I can't deny,
Was a hoodoo charm called a Love Me or Die,
Some fingernail, a piece of her dress,
Apocathery, Devil's behes'
...I will relate
the piteous consequence my mistake,
Fallin' slave to passin' desire,
Makin' the dreaded Love me or Die.​
Against a Jungle primeval green,
She had the looks of a beauty queen;
No bangles or chain, wearin' broken shoe
Seventy-five cent bottle perfume.
I said, "Good mornin", I tipped my hat,
All the while I was cunning like a rat,
Smilin' gaily, looked her in the eye,
I felt in my pocket, the Love me or Die​
My past history, one to behold,
I study magic from days of old,
Membership secret society,
Power and wealth in my family.
But Matilda, Darlin',
Why you don't take my wedding ring,
Like a demon under the floor,
Buried the hoodoo down the back door.​
Oh, word broke through the town,
That a fever strike Matilda down,
Nine thirty, the doctor arrive,
Priest come runnin' quarter to five.
Standin' in the weeds early next day
I saw the meat wagon rollin away,
I seen Matilda layin' in the back,
Her old mother wearin' a suit of black.​

Sound the trumpet, and bang the drum,
I wait for me judgement to come,
I know her spirit is down beneath,
I hear the weepin' and gnashing of the teeth.
Flames of Hell licks at my feet
In the shadow of the Jungle I feel the heat,
Matilda's waiting in Hell for me too,
All cause she died from a bad hoodoo.​


----------



## Pogo

Jon Martyn: _Bless the Weather_


Tuning: DADGAD​


----------



## Pogo

And talking of nonstandard tunings, how 'bout BEBEBE...

Nick Drake: _From the Morning_
.
​


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Ibentoken

Robert Plant's The Honeydrippers | 'Good Rockin' …:


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ok, I dedicate this song to everyone who survived the worst of the 1970's. The styles and fashions of this era can best be described as...described as...uh, "interesting'. And the dancing! What can I say about the dancing...? Beware! The clothes that these kids were wearing have been known to cause permenant eye damage!


----------



## Coyote

Pete and Arlo...You've got to walk that lonesome valley


We miss you Pete...hope you're making music wherever you are now...


----------



## Coyote

Preservation Hall Band - St. James Infirmary


and Louis...


----------



## ChrisL

Ha-ha!  This is so funny.  It has all the misheard lyrics of this song.  You have to watch the video!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Early PC sketch..


----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


>



  Embarrassing to admit, but I actually like Neil Diamond.  I think it's my auntie's fault.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Money talks, but it don't sing and dance, and it don't walk!!


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Pogo

It's A Beautiful Day - _Don and Dewey_

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassing to admit, but I actually like Neil Diamond.  I think it's my auntie's fault.  Lol!
Click to expand...


I've always enjoyed his voice, and perspective.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Ropey said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Embarrassing to admit, but I actually like Neil Diamond.  I think it's my auntie's fault.  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've always enjoyed his voice, and perspective.
Click to expand...


Hey, I just heard that Neil Diamond is going to be doing a concert series on the Today show!  Ha-ha!


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond is awesome - one of the few performers who can keep on singing and growing with the years


----------



## Coyote

Marc Cohn - Dig Down Deep


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Glow


Now we have a life not perfectly bright
Darkness and trials abound
Bold hold to my hand and we'll make our stand
There's nothing like a moment  with you


----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Things Going On


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Ropey

A rare jewel.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Great tune!    I saw them in concert once when they did a reunion tour when I was like 15.    Good times!


----------



## Coyote

One thing I love about Pandora (and I listen to it while I"m working) - is it introduces me to new groups I might not otherwise hear...Mumford and Sons is one of them.  Love this group 

Lovers Eyes


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Gold and Roses


----------



## Coyote

Bodeans - Far, far away from my heart


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Heart - Dog and Butterfly


----------



## BullKurtz

"I saw ol Carmen and the Devil walking side by side...."


----------



## Coyote

Avett Brothers - Salvation Song



ChrisL have you heard these guys?  I've gotten to really like this folk/blue grass blend 







This is the thread I need to stay in...it's the only sanity


----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos




Carmen must have been the Devils daughter
At least he taught her how to wear her clothes
And the boys folled her to the slaughter
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - The Cave


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Holly Holy

Sometimes songs form a group - in this case, 3 of Neil Diamond's songs come together for me:  Holly Holy, Brother Love's Traveling Salvation Show and Soolaimon seem to form an intense story together...I love them


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Love some Southern Rock!!


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond...Soolaimon


God of my want, want, want
Lord of my need, need, need
Leading me on, on, on
On to the woman, she dance for the sun
God of my day, day, day
Lord of my night, night, night
Seek for the way, way, way
Taking me home
She callin'


----------



## Coyote

Suzanne...

Love this...by multiple artists




I think I like Leonard Cohen's the best, but all are good

_And Jesus was a sailor _
_When he walked upon the water _
_And he spent a long time watching _
_From his lonely wooden tower _
_And when he knew for certain _
_Only drowning men could see him _
_He said "All men will be sailors then _
_Until the sea shall free them" _
_But he himself was broken _
_Long before the sky would open _
_Forsaken, almost human _
_He sank beneath your wisdom like a stone_


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - The Partisan


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen...How the Light Gets In

I love this song..how the light gets in..because we're cracked, we're imperfect...the crack allows the light to get in...what a wonderful concept.  It's not perfection, perfection is impervious..it's those little flaws.

That's how the light gets in...


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - Halleluha


----------



## Coyote

Evverybody knows...



_Everybody knows that the dice are loaded _
_Everybody rolls with their fingers crossed _
_Everybody knows that the war is over _
_Everybody knows the good guys lost _
_Everybody knows the fight was fixed _
_The poor stay poor, the rich get rich _
_That's how it goes _
_Everybody knows_


----------



## Coyote

I  am, I said..


----------



## Coyote

Neil Diamond - Coming to America!


----------



## Coyote

The Hollies - He ain't heavy, he's my brother


----------



## Coyote




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Libs beware......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Think about it...............


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Another classic...

     And one from the heart.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr Jones...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Brings back memories ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Makes me want to go back...Jah.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Highly recommended !!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Avett Brothers - Salvation Song
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL have you heard these guys?  I've gotten to really like this folk/blue grass blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thread I need to stay in...it's the only sanity



No, I've never heard of them!    I like the banjo.  The guy looks like one of the Duck Dynasty guys!  


Coyote said:


> I  am, I said..



One of my favorites by Neil!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avett Brothers - Salvation Song
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL have you heard these guys?  I've gotten to really like this folk/blue grass blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thread I need to stay in...it's the only sanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've never heard of them!    I like the banjo.  The guy looks like one of the Duck Dynasty guys!
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  am, I said..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorites by Neil!
Click to expand...



   Never heard the Avett Brothers.
Good Stuff!!


----------



## BullKurtz

Some babes never lose it....Tina at age 70!


----------



## Coyote

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avett Brothers - Salvation Song
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL have you heard these guys?  I've gotten to really like this folk/blue grass blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the thread I need to stay in...it's the only sanity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've never heard of them!    I like the banjo.  The guy looks like one of the Duck Dynasty guys!
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I  am, I said..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of my favorites by Neil!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard the Avett Brothers.
> Good Stuff!!
Click to expand...


I have to credit alan1  for introducing me to them   They're a local NC group - love their stuff!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Some babes never lose it....Tina at age 70!



I've always admired Tina Turner.  She seems like such a strong woman, especially given her stormy history with her manager/lover.  

Proud Mary is pretty good.  


And Private Dancer was pretty good tune too.


----------



## ChrisL

Honestly though, I prefer this version of Proud Mary.  I just adore CCR!


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Killer concert, almost as good as Ozzie with Black Sabbath in 1978



Moonglow said:


>


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow

Bring back those old memories of Monday Night Football with Howard Cosell, turn down the TV volume and turn up a new channel called MTV...


----------



## Moonglow




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## MisterBeale

A song, inspired by a song, inspired by events in our nation's history.


*The True Source Of 'Killing Me Softly' *
The True Source Of Killing Me Softly - New York Times



> In fact, the inspiration came from a young singer named Lori Lieberman, who saw Mr. McLean perform at a club in Los Angeles. She wrote in her diary that listening to his songs was as intensely personal (and as embarrassing) as if he had read aloud from her own letters.
> 
> She conveyed that sentiment, in those words, to Mr. Gimbel, who wrote a lyric based on her account. Ms. Lieberman recorded the song, and that is how Ms. Flack discovered it.
> 
> In 1995, after a two-decade hiatus spent raising a family, Ms. Lieberman recorded an album of her own songs (''A Thousand Dreams''). There, modestly tucked away, is ''Killing Me Softly'' -- partly a tribute and partly a footnote to those times when it seemed that some of us would never satisfy our appetite for that devilishly tasty ''American Pie.''


----------



## MisterBeale

A song inspired by events that moved a nation.


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Moonglow




----------



## ChrisL

I LOVE this song by the Allman Bros.  It's so catchy!


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this effing song.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - Where are you now?


----------



## Pogo

Elvis - _My Baby Left Me_ - 1956

​


----------



## Pogo

West, Bruce & Laing: Third Degree

​_Jack Bruce_, baby...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Great Beetles tunes!    Beetles extravaganza!


----------



## ChrisL

This is one of my favorite Beatles songs!


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> West, Bruce & Laing: Third Degree
> 
> ​_Jack Bruce_, baby...





I really didn't mean for that post to be prophetic...

Jack Bruce 1943-2014
Cream Bassist Jack Bruce Dead at 71 Rolling Stone

A giant has fallen.  I haz a sad


----------



## ChrisL

MisterBeale said:


>



Lol!  I really loved that intro, and the song?  Forget about it!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I already posted this song up but most cant understand the lyrics sooooo.....

COLLIE BUDDZ LYRICS - Movin On


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Another of my favorite Island songs with lyrics....

DAMIAN MARLEY LYRICS - Welcome To Jamrock


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And another of my favs from Damian with lyrics...

DAMIAN MARLEY LYRICS - Road To Zion


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

It takes practice to understand Patwah/Patois so I figured I'd give y'all a hand.

I bet ole Asclepias would be shocked to know I'm somewhat fluent in Patois..


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this one!


----------



## namvet




----------



## jon_berzerk

empty chairs


----------



## ChrisL

Another great tune from the Beatles!


----------



## jon_berzerk

lori lieberman wrote this song about Don McLeans Empty chairs 

made famous by Roberta Flack 

*Killing Me Softly*

**


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> lori lieberman wrote this song about Don McLeans Empty chairs
> 
> made famous by Roberta Flack
> 
> *Killing Me Softly*
> 
> **



I like the Fugees remake of that song (Lauryn Hill).


----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

I know a lot of people won't agree, but I like Lauryn's version better because it's more funky sounding.


----------



## ChrisL

And now for something more crazy to get the adrenaline pumping!!!  Yeah!


----------



## ChrisL

I Put A Spell On YOU . . . because you are mine.


----------



## ChrisL

Two more great tunes from CCR!


----------



## Pogo

One of IMO the Allman Brothers most underrated songs -- songwriting, arrangment, vocal, guitars, drums-- the whole band shines.

_Black Hearted Woman_

​


----------



## Pogo

Time for some Willie McTell, the 12-string pride of Atlanta:
_
Georgia Rag_

​
_Dyin' Crapshooter's Blooze:_

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - The Ghosts that we knew


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - Awake my Soul


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Sultans of Swing.... Eric Clapton playing rhythm guitar.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> One of IMO the Allman Brothers most underrated songs -- songwriting, arrangment, vocal, guitars, drums-- the whole band shines.
> 
> _Black Hearted Woman_
> 
> ​



Black Magic Woman!


----------



## Coyote

Bodeans - looking for me somewhere


----------



## Coyote

Goo Goo Dolls - Iris


----------



## Coyote




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Yee-haw, y'all!  Belly full of beer and a possum in the sack!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

Leon Russell - _Magic Mirror_

​


----------



## Pogo

Tricky - _I Had a Dream_

​


----------



## Pogo

Flight Facilities - _Stand Still_

​


----------



## namvet




----------



## Roadrunner

Coyote said:


> BB King and Eric Clapton


----------



## namvet




----------



## Coyote

Goodnight my precious darling
Sleep tight and hold fast to your dreams
When the moon and the stars smile from afar
Know that I’m smiling for you


----------



## Pogo

Bollywood meets Big Band​
Asha Bhosle - _Ina Mina Dika_


​


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## boedicca




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Roadrunner

boedicca said:


>




my friends call me speedo but my real name is mr. earl - Bing Videos


----------



## Pogo

Ellen McIlwaine - _Never Tell your Mother She's Out of Tune_ (1973)

​Ellen's perhaps my favorite singer ever - she'd usually put a Jack Bruce tune on her LPs, so ... in memoriam.


----------



## Pogo

Roadrunner said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my friends call me speedo but my real name is mr. earl - Bing Videos
Click to expand...


Jesse Colin Young did a nice version...

​
The original: The Cadillacs, 1955

​


----------



## namvet




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Roadrunner

They don't make music OR ladies like these anymore.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Roadrunner

muddy waters who do you love - Bing Videos


----------



## BullKurtz

We used to catch Muddy at a club in Detroit called the "Side Door"....Little Walter on harp, Otis Span on piano.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Some 80s emo!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I love this song!


----------



## ChrisL

I heard this thing on the radio once where they took away the music and just had DLR singing and making his funny sounds.  It was so hilarious!    I think it was Running with the Devil.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Wagon Wheel


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Deportee


----------



## Coyote

Cold Play - Clocks


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> We used to catch Muddy at a club in Detroit called the "Side Door"....Little Walter on harp, Otis Span on piano.


It's Bo Diddley, but it says Muddy Waters.

Oh well, been that kind of day.


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - Lovers Eyes

_But do not ask the price I paid,_
_I must live with my quiet rage,_
_Tame the ghosts in my head,_
_That run wild and wish me dead._
_Should you shake my ash to the wind_
_Lord, forget all of my sins_
_Or let me die where I lie_
_Neath the curse of my lover's eyes._


----------



## namvet




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## BullKurtz

MC burned through $33M and ended up broke but we'll always have HAMMER TIME!


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This song is about the actual abduction, rape and torture of a 14-year-old girl named Polly.  Thankfully, she managed to escape, and the man was arrested.  

Gerald Friend - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

That's a good song to clean your house to.  It gives you lots of energy!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

The empty rocking chair is for Willbury Roy Orbison....R.I.P.


----------



## BullKurtz

John Camp Mellon-Cougar:


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Leo Kottke....master of the 12 string...look away...sounds like two guitars.


----------



## Cross

It gets outrageous @ 4:45


----------



## Cross

Dreaming of home?


----------



## Cross

lol


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> lol



Great tune!


----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune!
Click to expand...


 Yep, from the days when I was a young gun...


----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> It gets outrageous @ 4:45



That's a good one.  I really like Sara too.    Stevie looks so beautiful in the video too.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets outrageous @ 4:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.  I really like Sara too.    Stevie looks so beautiful in the video too.
Click to expand...


What a voice...


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gets outrageous @ 4:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good one.  I really like Sara too.    Stevie looks so beautiful in the video too.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a voice...
Click to expand...


I like her voice.  It's unique and smoky and sexy.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Con te Partiro *(With you I will leave)

**


----------



## Bleipriester

MEGA


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Concierto de Aranjuez*

**


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name, 
It felt good to be out of the rain. 
In the desert you can remember your name, 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Steve Perry and his super tight pants.    Look at his little tushy!


----------



## ChrisL

Another with Steve Perry and Journey.  Seriously, I wonder how long it would take him to pour himself into those pants?  I wonder if they hurt his you know what?


----------



## ChrisL

Great 70s costumes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I really like this song though.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## BullKurtz

Linda and Waddy do a Buddy Holly tune:


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Linda and Waddy do a Buddy Holly tune:



I like Blue Bayou.


----------



## Pogo

I laughed at first when I heard this but after a couple of lines I got what she was doing with the melodic structure.  Nice.  Coyote check this out.

Lisa Ono - _Dock of the Bay_

​Lisa Ono comes out of the large Japanese community of São Paulo, Brasil.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo - I like it! What an interesting find!


----------



## Coyote

Solas - No Forgotten Man


This song is from a fascinating album - Shamrock City, that traces the history of Butte and the Irish immigration to Butte in what started as a search for information on an ancestor and ended up a much larger project.   SHAMROCK CITY PACKS A BIG PUNCH Solas Music Celtic Connection


----------



## BullKurtz

Coyote said:


> Solas - No Forgotten Man
> 
> 
> This song is from a fascinating album - Shamrock City, that traces the history of Butte and the Irish immigration to Butte in what started as a search for information on an ancestor and ended up a much larger project.   SHAMROCK CITY PACKS A BIG PUNCH Solas Music Celtic Connection



Nice tune....it would work in the series Peaky Blinders.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


>



This is one of my favorites from Neil.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Pogo

Once a year...

​Arlo Guthrie - _Alice's Restaurant Multicolored Rainbow Roach Affair_
(recorded live in Philadelphia, probably at the Main Point or the Second Fret)


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Cross

lol


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

Ride...


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

How about some Gwen Stefani today?  She's a lot of fun, I think!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

"walkin along the river road at night, barefoot girls dancin in the moonlight...."


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This is my favorite song from these guys!    Hipsters unite!  Yeah!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


>



That is one of my favorites from them, and I also really like Jessica.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> "walkin along the river road at night, barefoot girls dancin in the moonlight...."



I love them!    They sound great live too.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

"let's go make music at the Greasy King"....(a burger joint)

My favorite all time CCR tune!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> "let's go make music at the Greasy King"....(a burger joint)
> 
> My favorite all time CCR tune!



I don't know if I've heard that one.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "let's go make music at the Greasy King"....(a burger joint)
> 
> My favorite all time CCR tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've heard that one.
Click to expand...


It's the hook in Sweet Hitchhiker....listen closely...


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "let's go make music at the Greasy King"....(a burger joint)
> 
> My favorite all time CCR tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the hook in Sweet Hitchhiker....listen closely...
Click to expand...


Oh I heard it!    I've heard this song a million times and never realized they said that.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> "let's go make music at the Greasy King"....(a burger joint)
> 
> My favorite all time CCR tune!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I've heard that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the hook in Sweet Hitchhiker....listen closely...
Click to expand...


And I like this one a lot too.  This was in Apocalypse Now.    That was a pretty awesome movie.


----------



## ChrisL

And this one is in Platoon, another really awesome movie!


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> And I like this one a lot too.  This was in Apocalypse Now.    That was a pretty awesome movie.



From the same show....


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I like this one a lot too.  This was in Apocalypse Now.    That was a pretty awesome movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the same show....
Click to expand...


IIRC, this song was also in Platoon.  It's a great tune!


----------



## BullKurtz

I'm not much for Vietnam war movies....I was in the middle of that mess and would rather see a good western.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I think I like the original better.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>



I knew they sounded familiar!    I've heard this song by them before.


----------



## BullKurtz

I considered that one but didn't want to give you any bad ideas.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I considered that one but didn't want to give you any bad ideas.



Lol!    Well, the one you posted is more romantic.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that one but didn't want to give you any bad ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!    Well, the one you posted is more romantic.
Click to expand...

 
That's what I was going for....


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that one but didn't want to give you any bad ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!    Well, the one you posted is more romantic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what I was going for....
Click to expand...


  Lol!  That's sweet!


----------



## BullKurtz

Guess who's the BOSS on this stage....MR LESLIE WEST....(fat guy far left)


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Guess who's the BOSS on this stage....MR LESLIE WEST....(fat guy far left)



Hmm, shaking huh?


----------



## Pogo

This one keeps running through my head so....

The late Jack Bruce - _He the Richmond_

​JB on acoustic guitar as well as bass and vocal.

The title of "Songs for a Tailor" was "in tribute to Jeannie Franklyn ("Genie the Tailor"), a clothing designer who designed wardrobes for Cream and was also the girlfriend of Fairport Convention guitarist Richard Thompson[4] (and, according to Bruce's 2010 biography _Composing Himself_, an ex-lover of Bruce's). In 1969, Franklyn wrote Bruce a letter requesting that he "sing some high notes for me," a letter that reached him on 14 May 1969, two days after she was killed in a motor vehicle accident in Fairport Convention's touring van.[4] Franklyn died—and Bruce received the letter from her—on his 26th birthday.[5]  -- thus spake Wiki​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> This one keeps running through my head so....
> 
> The late Jack Bruce - _He the Richmond_
> 
> ​JB on acoustic guitar as well as bass and vocal.
> 
> The title of "Songs for a Tailor" was "in tribute to Jeannie Franklyn ("Genie the Tailor"), a clothing designer who designed wardrobes for Cream and was also the girlfriend of Fairport Convention guitarist Richard Thompson[4] (and, according to Bruce's 2010 biography _Composing Himself_, an ex-lover of Bruce's). In 1969, Franklyn wrote Bruce a letter requesting that he "sing some high notes for me," a letter that reached him on 14 May 1969, two days after she was killed in a motor vehicle accident in Fairport Convention's touring van.[4] Franklyn died—and Bruce received the letter from her—on his 26th birthday.[5]  -- thus spake Wiki​



You should have posted it on my ear worms thread!


----------



## BullKurtz

Here's a blast from the past...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.



I like a couple of James Gang songs.


----------



## BullKurtz

Seger and I crossed paths a couple times back in Detroit city......good cat.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Seger and I crossed paths a couple times back in Detroit city......good cat.



I like Turn the Page.  It's a great tune IMO.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a couple of James Gang songs.
Click to expand...


THE BEST JAMES GANG tune which has a bit of Ravel's Bolero in it

one of the reasons why many really good guitarists always mentioned JW as one of the top ax men


----------



## ChrisL

I really like this one too.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a couple of James Gang songs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE BEST JAMES GANG tune which has a bit of Ravel's Bolero in it
> 
> one of the reasons why many really good guitarists always mentioned JW as one of the top ax men
Click to expand...


I know you like that one.  I still like Walk Away better.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I really like this one too.



My favorite Seger tune after Night Moves....we're talkin 1976 here!   Good jams stand the test of time.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Seger tune after Night Moves....we're talkin 1976 here!   Good jams stand the test of time.
Click to expand...


This is a great one too.  I'm having a difficult time finding quality videos of some of these songs.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


>



This here is my ax murderer, reggae jamming brother by a different mother....he's smarter but I'm better looking.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a couple of James Gang songs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE BEST JAMES GANG tune which has a bit of Ravel's Bolero in it
> 
> one of the reasons why many really good guitarists always mentioned JW as one of the top ax men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you like that one.  I still like Walk Away better.
Click to expand...


walk away is #2 on my JW List


----------



## Roadrunner

Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Joe Walsh with the James Gang before he joined the Eagles....he rarely opened his eyes during the show...don't know how he didn't fall down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a couple of James Gang songs.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THE BEST JAMES GANG tune which has a bit of Ravel's Bolero in it
> 
> one of the reasons why many really good guitarists always mentioned JW as one of the top ax men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you like that one.  I still like Walk Away better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> walk away is #2 on my JW List
Click to expand...


I like this one too.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:



It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
Click to expand...


What are you guys talking about?


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
Click to expand...

I was the smart one; sprayed WD-40 on the primers she had on the ol' Walker Colt she shot kin with.


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
Click to expand...

The good old days.

Me and Bull have the same Ma, different Pa.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good old days.
> 
> Me and Bull have the same Ma, different Pa.
Click to expand...


No way . . . really?    Two brothers raising hell on the same forum.  Oh geesh!


----------



## BullKurtz

My favorite concert band back in the day....Peter Wolf on vocals, J Geils on guitar, Magic Dick on harp...


----------



## Roadrunner

Story of my life!


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good old days.
> 
> Me and Bull have the same Ma, different Pa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way . . . really?    Two brothers raising hell on the same forum.  Oh geesh!
Click to expand...


RR grew up in Louisiana.....I was kidnapped by Gypsies and taken to Detroit to work for the Italian mob.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> My favorite concert band back in the day....Peter Wolf on vocals, J Geils on guitar, Magic Dick on harp...



I only know a couple of their songs, and this is one of them.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Ma used to get drunk and listen to this the whole time they had you in the 'nam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wonder she didn't put a bullet in ya.....she got itchy when she hit the moonshine...crazy old bat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you guys talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The good old days.
> 
> Me and Bull have the same Ma, different Pa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way . . . really?    Two brothers raising hell on the same forum.  Oh geesh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> RR grew up in Louisiana.....I was kidnapped by Gypsies and taken to Detroit to work for the Italian mob.
Click to expand...


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I only know a couple of their songs, and this is one of them.



Excellent choice!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only know a couple of their songs, and this is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent choice!
Click to expand...


I know this one too.  With intro!


----------



## Roadrunner

Hey bro!!!


----------



## BullKurtz

They started in Boston but Detroit was their favorite city to play.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> They started in Boston but Detroit was their favorite city to play.



Boston, eh?    A lot of great things come from there, like the Bad Boys From Boston.


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Hey bro!!!



  My brother has violent thoughts on occasion....he was around Ma when she was robbing liquor stores.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has violent thoughts on occasion....he was around Ma when she was robbing liquor stores.
Click to expand...


Are you two just kidding me?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Boston, eh?    A lot of great things come from there, like the Bad Boys From Boston.



Oh yeah....American version of the Stones....let's see if I can find one of theirs I like....


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston, eh?    A lot of great things come from there, like the Bad Boys From Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....American version of the Stones....let's see if I can find one of theirs I like....
Click to expand...


One?  They have MANY good songs.    They are STILL going on tour for God's sake!    They're like 80 or something.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boston, eh?    A lot of great things come from there, like the Bad Boys From Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....American version of the Stones....let's see if I can find one of theirs I like....
Click to expand...


Hey you know, Mick Jagger and Steven Tyler have the same lips!


----------



## BullKurtz

Check this out....


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Check this out....



Mmmm, I don't like that one too much.    I like this one though!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Check this out....



Hey look here!  Here's one for you and your brother!  Mama Kin!


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Mmmm, I don't like that one too much.    I like this one though!



 with Run DMC?  now that's some BOOGIE chillun!


----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has violent thoughts on occasion....he was around Ma when she was robbing liquor stores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you two just kidding me?
Click to expand...

Oh, Hell no!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I don't like that one too much.    I like this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Run DMC?  now that's some BOOGIE chillun!
Click to expand...


  Sorry.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, I don't like that one too much.    I like this one though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Run DMC?  now that's some BOOGIE chillun!
Click to expand...


Okay, what's your favorite Stones song?  They were my father's favorite band, so I am very familiar with them.  Here is just one of many Stones songs that I really like.


----------



## BullKurtz

Stones are my favorite band ALL TIME....favorite tough but this one is TOP 3.....


----------



## ChrisL

Here's another one I really like!  Yay!  Monkey Man!


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Here's another one I really like!  Yay!  Monkey Man!



  I'm stealin that monkey.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Stones are my favorite band ALL TIME....favorite tough but this one is TOP 3.....


Well, at least until Brian Jones died.


----------



## Roadrunner

Old school Stones ruled!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Mick Jagger is a riot.    My father used to always laugh at the contrast between MJ and Charlie Watts.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh here is a great vintage video of Mick acting like a nut!    The quiet young gentleman of the Rolling Stones.  ROFL.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Mick Jagger is a riot.    My father used to always laugh at the contrast between MJ and Charlie Watts.



Charlie just watches him dance around and laughs.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mick Jagger is a riot.    My father used to always laugh at the contrast between MJ and Charlie Watts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie just watches him dance around and laughs.
Click to expand...


And Charlie is so laid back in comparison.  Lol!  He almost looks like he's ready for a nap sometimes.


----------



## BullKurtz

Here's #2 on my favorite Stones list....


----------



## ChrisL

I've always really loved this song too.


----------



## Roadrunner

OUT OF TIME!!

Last one for tonight!


Dedicated to the women of the Hep-C Generation!!!!!!


----------



## BullKurtz

Me too.....slow it down with a little country Stones....


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I've always really loved this song too.



Nice find!


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Me too.....slow it down with a little country Stones....


The only song from Exiles I can even listen to!!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Me too.....slow it down with a little country Stones....


Oh Hell, who can sleep now!!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Me too.....slow it down with a little country Stones....



For a slow song, I like Wild Horses.    Imagine, a pretty song from Mick Jagger.  Lol.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> For a slow song, I like Wild Horses.    Imagine, a pretty song from Mick Jagger.  Lol.



Beautiful song.


----------



## BullKurtz

I brought back Thumper the doggy you like.


----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I brought back Thumper the doggy you like.



He is a bad ass dog!


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Oh Hell, who can sleep now!!



And as usual my slightly younger brother finds the SWEET SPOT....my favorite Stones tune.   Incidentally he was born with TEEF... Ma had him on the kitchen table, jumped up and fed him a venison cutlet....he's been partial to it ever since.  Honest.


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> I brought back Thumper the doggy you like.


----------



## ChrisL

This is the last one for me, and I'm heading to bed.  Nightie night!


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell, who can sleep now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as usual my slightly younger brother finds the SWEET SPOT....my favorite Stones tune.   Incidentally he was born with TEEF... Ma had him on the kitchen table, jumped up and fed him a venison cutlet....he's been partial to it ever since.  Honest.
Click to expand...

Remember when you used to sing me to sleep?


----------



## Roadrunner

Used up my bandwidth for the night!!!

Outta here!


----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Remember when you used to sing me to sleep?



Yep, Ma used to give me a dollar if you'd fall asleep quick...so sometimes if I was in a hurry I'd just knock your little ass out and head down to the carnival.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> This is the last one for me, and I'm heading to bed.  Nightie night!



G'nite Cutie.


----------



## turtledude

ChrisL said:


> This is the last one for me, and I'm heading to bed.  Nightie night!




speaking of sugar


----------



## Sarah G

Dire Straits


----------



## Sarah G

7 yr. old Avert Molek


This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..


----------



## Carla_Danger

Classical meet hard rock, hard rock meet classical.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last one for me, and I'm heading to bed.  Nightie night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G'nite Cutie.
Click to expand...


What is your favorite Jimi Hendrix song?  This one is mine.


----------



## ChrisL

This is another of my favorites, but I actually like SRV's version too.    It's a great tune whoever does it though.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Sarah G said:


> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..





Sarah G said:


> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..




Check out this kid...


----------



## Esmeralda

Carla_Danger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this kid...
Click to expand...

This kid is amazing. This kind of thing makes me wonder about reincarnation.  Perhaps the rebirth of the spirit of a musician who died too young?


----------



## ChrisL

I love this version of Voodoo Child by Orianthi Panagaris, but I notice that her guitar has no cord.  Is it a cordless guitar, or is this prerecorded?


----------



## ChrisL

This guy is really good too, IMO.  He is quite talented.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this kid...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kid is amazing. This kind of thing makes me wonder about reincarnation.  Perhaps the rebirth of the spirit of a musician who died too young?
Click to expand...


You might like this too Esmeralda.  John Bonamassa was just 12 years old here!    I think some people are just naturally musically talented.


----------



## Carla_Danger

Esmeralda said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 yr. old Avert Molek
> 
> 
> This kid's gonna be a heart breaker..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this kid...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This kid is amazing. This kind of thing makes me wonder about reincarnation.  Perhaps the rebirth of the spirit of a musician who died too young?
Click to expand...



I know, pretty incredible...

Buddy Guy, the older guy, said he grew up poor, and used to play a guitar made out of a coffee can, a stick, and some screen wire from the window.


----------



## BullKurtz

Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....


Most don't know the secret of happiness either, bro!!!!



if you want to be happy jimmy soul you tube - Bing Videos


----------



## boedicca




----------



## BullKurtz

Roadrunner said:


> Most don't know the secret of happiness either, bro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to be happy jimmy soul you tube - Bing Videos


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most don't know the secret of happiness either, bro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to be happy jimmy soul you tube - Bing Videos
Click to expand...

GAME TIME!!!!!!

Later!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....



I didn't know that.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....
> 
> I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll learn ya good, girl!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....
> 
> I didn't know that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll learn ya good, girl!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that a promise or a threat?


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I'll learn ya good, girl!


[/QUOTE]

Is that a promise or a threat?  [/QUOTE]

How about a little bit of each?


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Cross




----------



## Roadrunner

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most folks don't know ALICE (aka Vince Furnier) is a born and bred DETROIT musician....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that.
Click to expand...

There is a world to learn from my brother!

And he can fix shit too.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Roadrunner




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

Roadrunner said:


>



lol


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## jon_berzerk

*dear mr fantasy *


----------



## BullKurtz

Tina almost 70 here....YOWZA!


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Tina almost 70 here....YOWZA!



Wow!  She look amazing for 70.    I always liked Proud Mary, but I think I like Creedence version of that song better.


----------



## BullKurtz

Saw Ike & Tina back in the day.....first row looking up at her...short skirt, no panties (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## ChrisL

I like the Doobie Brothers.  They're another band with a lot of good songs, and this one is one of my favorites by them.


----------



## ChrisL

This one too!


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


>



I think this is the only song I know by them.  It's an awesome rocking tune though!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

jon_berzerk said:


> *dear mr fantasy *



I love that song.  I think it's my favorite from Traffic, but I like Low Spark of High Heel Boys too.  (Does that mean they're transgender boys?  )


----------



## ChrisL

Another good one.


----------



## ChrisL

I actually wanted to post this one from Traffic too.  Another great song.  I don't know if this is a cover or original.  I'll have to check that.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I think this is the only song I know by them.  It's an awesome rocking tune though!  Lol!



That's a young Leslie West in the middle bottom...they played Woodstock.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the only song I know by them.  It's an awesome rocking tune though!  Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a young Leslie West in the middle bottom...they played Woodstock.
Click to expand...


Well that was before I was born.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Another good one.



That cover didn't go over real well with the Nixon boys.....I think they had to put pasties on her for the second cover printing.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a young Leslie West in the middle bottom...they played Woodstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was before I was born.
Click to expand...


I know ya little shave-tail....but don't worry, I'll learn ya.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a young Leslie West in the middle bottom...they played Woodstock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was before I was born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know ya little shave-tail....but don't worry, I'll learn ya.
Click to expand...


I don't know how you feel about the Detroit City Mad Man.    He's quite a controversial character.


----------



## BullKurtz

Ted's from Redford, a Detroit suburb....first saw him in '69 or '70......Later when he was with the Amboy Dukes saw him at a Halloween concert swing across the Olympiad stadium on a stage rope wearing full Sioux headdress, bow and quiver on his back...maybe 30' above a concrete floor....crazy bastard....cops arrested him and since the Dukes were yet to play, ended the concert....we tried to FREE TED outside but the cops tossed him into a patrol car and sped off.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ted's from Redford, Detroit suburb....first saw him in '69 or '70......Later when he was with the Amboy Dukes saw him at a Halloween concert swing across the Olympiad stadium on a stage rope wearing full Sioux headdress, bow and quiver on his back...maybe 30' above a concrete floor....crazy bastard....cops arrested him and since the Dukes were yet to play, ended the concert....we tried to FREE TED outside but the cops tossed him into a patrol car and sped off.



Oops, it's Motor City madman, isn't it?    Lol!      Anyway, my cousin is a bow hunter, and he loves Ted's hunting shows.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Ted's from Redford, a Detroit suburb....first saw him in '69 or '70......Later when he was with the Amboy Dukes saw him at a Halloween concert swing across the Olympiad stadium on a stage rope wearing full Sioux headdress, bow and quiver on his back...maybe 30' above a concrete floor....crazy bastard....cops arrested him and since the Dukes were yet to play, ended the concert....we tried to FREE TED outside but the cops tossed him into a patrol car and sped off.



I've never heard of the Amboy Dukes before.  What songs do they sing?


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> Oops, it's Motor City madman, isn't it?    Lol!      Anyway, my cousin is a bow hunter, and he loves Ted's hunting shows.



Yep....Redford is part of greater Detroit....I'm from Livonia between 5 Mile and Lyndon....next door to Redford.   Bear archery was founded in Detroit and moved up to Grayling, Michigan in the 50's.  The Teamsters tried to unionize Bear but Fred told them to fuck off and moved his company to Florida.


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> I've never heard of the Amboy Dukes before.  What songs do they sing?



Journey to the Center and a few others......he was the show but he can't sing a lick....used to go through vocalists like he went through groupies.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of the Amboy Dukes before.  What songs do they sing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Journey to the Center and a few others......he was the show but he can't sing a lick....used to go through vocalists like he went through groupies.
Click to expand...


You know, a lot of vocalists from that era of music really weren't the best singers. Their singing went along well with their music though (for the good bands anyway).  I like to imagine some of them going on American Idol, and the judges reactions.


----------



## BullKurtz

True dat....up until a few years ago, the Stones were one of the worst concert bands.....Keith was so drunk he'd play out of tune....Ron Wood would just stop playing.....Mick would be up in the crowd and poor Charlie would be sitting there at his drooms thinking "why am I still doing this shit?"...


----------



## Cross

I think they played some in Michigan,


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

roflmao...been a very long time..


----------



## Cross

uho....right turn..Duane Allman used a Coricidin bottle slide...don't know if he did skittles.


----------



## Cross

and I'll leave you with this...


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *dear mr fantasy *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that song.  I think it's my favorite from Traffic, but I like Low Spark of High Heel Boys too.  (Does that mean they're transgender boys?  )
Click to expand...



it comes from a movie script *nevertheless* that was never released


----------



## Cross

Shooter...


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> I think they played some in Michigan,



I've never heard of some of these bands.  Are they local bands to your area?


----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they played some in Michigan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of some of these bands.  Are they local bands to your area?
Click to expand...


Yes, 60's, they played at local clubs, The Vulcan Gas Company, Threadgill's, and some other dives.. it was the start of the psychedelics in Austin, ..Henleys band Felicity played at some of the dives to...


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Roadrunner

Cross said:


>


Vulcan Gas Co. and LSD.

Thanks for the memories!!!!


----------



## Pogo

Lord Huron: _We Went Wild_

​


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


>



That's a pretty good version, but I still like the original better.


----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good version, but I still like the original better.
Click to expand...


So do I....but I I like to give other bands a try...


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good version, but I still like the original better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So do I....but I I like to give other bands a try...
Click to expand...


This is another really good one by Bad Company, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

This was one of my favorites years ago.  I think I like Rock Steady better now though.


----------



## Cross

Im partial to Seagull...



ChrisL said:


> This was one of my favorites years ago.  I think I like Rock Steady better now though.


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> Im partial to Seagull...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was one of my favorites years ago.  I think I like Rock Steady better now though.
Click to expand...


That's a great one too!


----------



## ChrisL

Happy Saturday night!


----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> Happy Saturday night!



Rockon...


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockon...
Click to expand...


Okay!


----------



## MeBelle

haters gonna hate, hate, hate
 I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake
Shake it off


​


----------



## MeBelle

*Damien Rice-Rule Number Two*

​


----------



## MeBelle

*The Doors - Blue Sunday*

​


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle60 said:


> haters gonna hate, hate, hate
> I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake
> Shake it off
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## BullKurtz

For those of you caught in the icy grip of gorebal warming....


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Michelle420

There is only one path and one path only, it is the path of relentless struggle....


_United minds of America
make your vocal chords reach the clouds and
touch the crowd of folks that overstand there's no jokes
we must network together as one &
tell the oppressor we'll take no less than
total justice a social setting yo I'm bettin'
we can stop new world order
start serving liberty may I take your order_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>



That is a great tune!


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## MeBelle

*Flamingo Baby-Violent Femmes*

​


----------



## MeBelle

I ♥ Damien Rice! He _finally_ released a new album and will be touring the states next year... I have tickets! WOOT! 
*Damien Rice – I Don’t Want To Change You*
**​


----------



## MeBelle

*Damien Rice - The Greatest Bastard*

​


----------



## MeBelle

*Damien Rice - The Professor & La Fille Danse*
*giggle*​


----------



## MeBelle

*Damien Rice - Trusty and True*


​
... we can't take back what is done, what is past
So fellers, lay down your spears
'Cause we can't take back what is done, what is past
So let us start from here...

​


----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420

Every morning, every evening, ain't we got fun?
Not much money, oh, but honey, ain't we got fun?
Our rent's unpaid dear and we haven't a bus
But smiles were made dear for people like us.

There's nothing surer:
the rich get rich, and the poor get poorer.
In the meantime, in between time, ain't we got fun?


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Joe made it to age 70 which is pretty good for a rock star...nobody really knew what he was singing sometimes so here's a translation on this one.


----------



## MeBelle

Mr. Probz - Waves 
​


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Joe made it to age 70 which is pretty good for a rock star...nobody really knew what he was singing sometimes so here's a translation on this one.



RIP.


----------



## Pogo

Solsticically seasonal...

Kate Bush - _December Will Be Magic Again_

​


----------



## BullKurtz

Cap tip to Cross for tuning me in to this band....


----------



## gtopa1

oldie but a cool14dads


Greg


----------



## gtopa1

A classic....


Greg


----------



## ChrisL

gtopa1 said:


> oldie but a cool14dads
> 
> 
> Greg



  Cute!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MeBelle

Chasing Pavements

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle60 said:


> Chasing Pavements
> 
> ​



Her singing in this video reminds me of Nelly Furtado.  I really like her.


----------



## Pogo

Bebel Gilberto -_ Sem Contenção (no holding back)_

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

"she got the moon in her ey ey eyes...."


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Oscar McLollie!!!! All That Oil In Texas:


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

For Josh

​


----------



## MeBelle

Swifties-Vegas-May
Woot!!

​


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

Another hit for Willie.

Broke Back Mountain:


----------



## MeBelle

Damien Rice - Cannonball

​


----------



## Carla_Danger

Neil N. Blowme said:


> Oscar McLollie!!!! All That Oil In Texas:





There went 2 minutes of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## mgh80

My favorite Hendrix song!


----------



## ChrisL

mgh80 said:


> My favorite Hendrix song!



That is a great tune! I haven't heard that one in a long time.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

The Doyle and Debbie Show: ABC's of Love:


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



  Nobody REALLY likes that song, do they?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet

ChrisL said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody REALLY likes that song, do they?
Click to expand...


I checked wiki and its still popular even today. came out in the 90's and played on the radio all day long


----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody REALLY likes that song, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked wiki and its still popular even today. came out in the 90's and played on the radio all day long
Click to expand...


Blah!  I hate that song!    And have you ever seen Macarena dance?  Oh geez!


----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite CSNY songs!


----------



## ChrisL

And here is a very good cover by Govt Mule.  Yeah, let your freak flags fly!


----------



## Coyote

Mark Cohn - Giving up the Ghost


----------



## konradv

Jefferson Airplane- Today


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Lee and Frosty.....


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Look Ma....  THE MAD STORK!


----------



## ChrisL

I love this song, and I saw a guy in the audience who looked just like Napoleon Dynamite!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Feeling inordinately melancholy this winter-tide ... perplexed upon the 'why' ... perhaps it's my tenuous grasp on reality?


----------



## BullKurtz

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Feeling inordinately melancholy this winter-tide ... perplexed upon the 'why' ... perhaps it's my tenuous grasp on reality?



Buster Douglas...DAMN...one of the best fights I ever saw.....GREAT SIG buddy!


----------



## ChrisL

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Feeling inordinately melancholy this winter-tide ... perplexed upon the 'why' ... perhaps it's my tenuous grasp on reality?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling inordinately melancholy this winter-tide ... perplexed upon the 'why' ... perhaps it's my tenuous grasp on reality?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster Douglas...DAMN...one of the best fights I ever saw.....GREAT SIG buddy!
Click to expand...


Incredible upset - I love the back story behind Buster's bid for the title and his game-plan was perfect. I used to box - tried a comeback at 46, couldn't breath through my nose!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Country, folk and acid rock - a timeless masterpiece for the disenfranchised suckers.


----------



## ChrisL

Another one of my favorite Allman Bros songs.    This is a REALLY nice version too!  Listen!


----------



## BullKurtz

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Incredible upset - I love the back story behind Buster's bid for the title and his game-plan was perfect. I used to box - tried a comeback at 46, couldn't breath through my nose!



I boxed at Kronk Gym in Detroit a few times....did okay but figured I'd stick with GoJu Ryu....Mr. Steward liked my "leff hook" to the liver....told me not to hit any of his guys there.....I know the feeling of trying a comeback....I wanted to DUNK on my 50th birthday.....did it too....chickie missed the picture....I could have strangled her....next morning felt like I'd fallen down a flight of stairs....hahahahaha


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible upset - I love the back story behind Buster's bid for the title and his game-plan was perfect. I used to box - tried a comeback at 46, couldn't breath through my nose!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I boxed at Kronk Gym in Detroit a few times....did okay but figured I'd stick with GoJu Ryu....Mr. Steward liked my "leff hook" to the liver....told me not to hit any of his guys there.....I know the feeling of trying a comeback....I wanted to DUNK on my 50th birthday.....did it too....chickie missed the picture....I could have strangled her....next morning felt like I'd fallen down a flight of stairs....hahahahaha
Click to expand...


Did a cartwheel the other day! I'm not done, yet ... ha ha!


----------



## BullKurtz

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Did a cartwheel the other day! I'm not done, yet ... ha ha!



  We're gonna live forever!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Reflections of my current dark period....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## BullKurtz

Cyndi could have been a Ronette...she's a gas in concert


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Part of the Texas Chainsaw massacre soundtrack, 1986.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

One of my favorite post-punk bands.


----------



## namvet




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

One of the very first punk songs from the early 60's


----------



## ChrisL

Bye-bye blues!


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

Another of my favorite songs from the Allman Brothers!    Great song, great guitars!


----------



## BullKurtz

From when the MoTown sound was all that mattered....


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## MeBelle

Johnny Stimson - Here we go again








Thanks   ​


----------



## MeBelle

Ken Hensley - Proud Words

​


----------



## MeBelle

Belinda Carlisle - Mad About You




 ​


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 35745 Belinda Carlisle - Mad About You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35744 View attachment 35745​



I used to like the Go-Gos when I was a kid!    One of my favorite songs was "Our Lips are Sealed."  Someone once told me that it was about virginity, but I don't believe it.


----------



## MaryL

PIL's  USLS 1.  That just happen to have that  on my play list, great song, eerie song about terrorism that  predates 9/11.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I don't care for the song, or the Go-Go's, but I used to own that 1960 Buick in a two door hardtop model, and I loved it!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL

I used to like this one too.


----------



## ChrisL

Vandalshandle said:


> I don't care for the song, or the Go-Go's, but I used to own that 1960 Buick in a two door hardtop model, and I loved it!



Yeah, I don't know why, but a lot of men don't really care for the Go-Gos.


----------



## MaryL

PIL.  Besides USLS 1, I am listening to  their  song: "Disappointed". Really.  What are friends for?


----------



## Pogo

Gorgeous arrangement....

Minnie Driver - _Jammin'_

​


----------



## MaryL

Then there is  that version of "Dear prudence" by the Siouxsie  and the banshees.


----------



## MaryL

And the smiths. How soon is now..great  music.


----------



## Pogo

Rickie Lee Jones - _Weasel and the White Boys Cool_

​


----------



## Pogo

Rickie Lee Jones - _Dat Dere_ (live, and great performance)

​Her reflections on bringing up her baby girl (who's an adult by now)


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

MaryL said:


> And the smiths. How soon is now..great  music.



Post some, MaryL.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.


----------



## BullKurtz

Saw JJ once at Tulagi in Boulder....so drunk he couldn't play...whole crowd walked out on him and got rain checks at the door....next night he was GREAT!


----------



## BullKurtz

Skynard made this Cale tune famous....


----------



## BullKurtz

JJ and Clapton....


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.



The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
> It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.
Click to expand...


Are you sure that other version was live?  I thought it was a studio version from the album.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


> JJ and Clapton....



I love both of those songs!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
> It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that other version was live?  I thought it was a studio version from the album.
Click to expand...


Uh, yeah, unless they had several thousand people in the studio with 'em at the time... you can hear the audience right at the beginning and end, as well as 4:21 during Greg Allman's gospel-calling.  They're actually noisier than on the second version.

I like the 2nd one too, Duane never ever fails to deliver, although I don't care for Dicky Betts' fuzz tone on that version.

Here's one we used to play over and over back in the vinyl daze, sort of live-in-the-studio -- Clapton and Duane jamming, obviously feeling it, producer rushes in and says "holy shit, roll tape, roll tape!"  -- that's why the fade-in start and the gamey mic placement...

Duane comes in at 4:13...

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
> It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that other version was live?  I thought it was a studio version from the album.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, unless they had several thousand people in the studio with 'em at the time... you can hear the audience right at the beginning and end, as well as 4:21 during Greg Allman's gospel-calling.  They're actually noisier than on the second version.
> 
> I like the 2nd one too, Duane never ever fails to deliver, although I don't care for Dicky Betts' fuzz tone on that version.
> 
> Here's one we used to play over and over back in the vinyl daze, sort of live-in-the-studio -- Clapton and Duane jamming, obviously feeling it, producer rushes in and says "holy shit, roll tape, roll tape!"  -- that's why the fade-in start and the gamey mic placement...
> 
> Duane comes in at 4:13...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


I can't hear the audience on the first version I posted.  Maybe it's because I'm not using my earphones.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
> It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that other version was live?  I thought it was a studio version from the album.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, unless they had several thousand people in the studio with 'em at the time... you can hear the audience right at the beginning and end, as well as 4:21 during Greg Allman's gospel-calling.  They're actually noisier than on the second version.
> 
> I like the 2nd one too, Duane never ever fails to deliver, although I don't care for Dicky Betts' fuzz tone on that version.
> 
> Here's one we used to play over and over back in the vinyl daze, sort of live-in-the-studio -- Clapton and Duane jamming, obviously feeling it, producer rushes in and says "holy shit, roll tape, roll tape!"  -- that's why the fade-in start and the gamey mic placement...
> 
> Duane comes in at 4:13...
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


Yeah, they sound REALLY great.  Great band.    Too bad there are very few bands that are as good as most of the bands from that era.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This version of One Way Out is much better because it's live, IMO.    Some bands just sound great live.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous version you posted is also live.  I don't think they ever did a studio one.
> It's also a key higher on _Eat a Peach,_ although it could be a master tape speed variation on one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure that other version was live?  I thought it was a studio version from the album.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, yeah, unless they had several thousand people in the studio with 'em at the time... you can hear the audience right at the beginning and end, as well as 4:21 during Greg Allman's gospel-calling.  They're actually noisier than on the second version.
> 
> I like the 2nd one too, Duane never ever fails to deliver, although I don't care for Dicky Betts' fuzz tone on that version.
> 
> Here's one we used to play over and over back in the vinyl daze, sort of live-in-the-studio -- Clapton and Duane jamming, obviously feeling it, producer rushes in and says "holy shit, roll tape, roll tape!"  -- that's why the fade-in start and the gamey mic placement...
> 
> Duane comes in at 4:13...
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't hear the audience on the first version I posted.  Maybe it's because I'm not using my earphones.
Click to expand...


The audience is the first sound, and in the first 20 seconds or so you can hear them clapping along before the band builds up.  It's one of the leftover tracks from the Fillmore East shows that the second album was made out of.

Hard to imagine sitting down to make a live double record, having a track like that on tape, and it _doesn't make the cut_


----------



## gtopa1

I find this song quite lovely....though others may do a better job of it. But nothing quite like the original. Was unaware that it was from a mum's perspective until I found this version.
Whoopsie


Greg


----------



## ChrisL

South Bound Suarez.


----------



## Pogo

gtopa1 said:


> I find this song quite lovely....though others may do a better job of it. But nothing quite like the original. Was unaware that it was from a mum's perspective until I found this version.
> Whoopsie
> 
> 
> Greg



I didn't know that was a Malvina Reynolds tune -- far out.


From earwig-albums recently posted -- one of the better studio tracks.  Nice arrangemement.
For ChrisL:

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find this song quite lovely....though others may do a better job of it. But nothing quite like the original. Was unaware that it was from a mum's perspective until I found this version.
> Whoopsie
> 
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that was a Malvina Reynolds tune -- far out.
> 
> 
> From earwig-albums recently posted -- one of the better studio tracks.  Nice arrangemement.
> For ChrisL:
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


That is a really awesome tune.  I love it.  Thanks Pogo.


----------



## MeBelle

Night Ranger - High Road


​


----------



## Pogo

This one's 40 years old - I never get tired of it.

Steeleye Span - _All Around My Hat_

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Vandalshandle

A special favorite of mine, because it was played during the last five minutes of the final show of "Northern Exposure"


----------



## Vandalshandle

And, BTW, you know that the End Times are near, when Dylan announces that he is releasing an album of Frank Sinatra covers.

Stock up your fall-out shelters. He just did....


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## MeBelle

drifter said:


>


Nice! I didn't realize so many artists recorded this song.
​


----------



## MeBelle

drifter 

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

not a cover of claptons, totally different song lol


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



I love this song Drifter.  One of my absolute favorites.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Pogo

Tom Waits - _$29.00_
From "Blue Valentine", recorded "live in studio" (no overdubs, one pass):

​


----------



## Vandalshandle

Unfortunately, Del was his own harshest critic. He killed himself.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Ah, yes! back in the days when us guys used Bryle Cream, and actually combed our hair!


----------



## Vandalshandle

...and occasionally, white performers would appear that actually had talent, as opposed to Elvis look-alikes, who could not sing or otherwise appeared to be card-board cutouts, like Fabian and Ricky Nelson.


----------



## Vandalshandle

,,,and suddenly black performers were ready for prime time on the rock and roll hit parade!


----------



## Michelle420

Vandalshandle said:


> Unfortunately, Del was his own harshest critic. He killed himself.



I didn't know that, really sad!!!


----------



## MeBelle

Bobby Goldsboro - And I Love You So


Since Friday I've been having  music flashbacks~the vinyls my parents played. Kind of fun, actually!​


----------



## MeBelle

BOBBY GOLDSBORO - AUTUMN OF MY LIFE​
​


----------



## MeBelle

Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind​


My Mother went crazy sewing red rose appliques on ALL of my jeans!​


----------



## MeBelle

Neil Young - Heart Of Gold

​


----------



## MeBelle

NEEDTOBREATHE - "Devil's Been Talkin' "​

​


----------



## MeBelle

NEEDTOBREATHE - "Keep Your Eyes Open"​


  

​


----------



## Michelle420

Come a little bit closer
Hear what I have to say
Just like children sleepin'
We could dream this night away.

But there's a full moon risin'
Let's go dancin' in the light
We know where the music's playin'
Let's go out and feel the night.

Because I'm still in love with you
I want to see you dance again
Because I'm still in love with you
On this harvest moon.​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah!


----------



## AquaAthena




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite LZ tunes, but there are a LOT of good ones.


----------



## ChrisL

The Lemon Song ~ Awesome!!


----------



## ChrisL

Whole Lotta Love?  Okay.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - Lover's Eyes


But do not ask the price I paid,
I must live with my quiet rage,
Tame the ghosts in my head,
That run wild and wish me dead.
Should you shake my ash to the wind
Lord, forget all of my sins
Oh, let me die where I lie
Neath the curse of my lover's eyes.


----------



## Pogo

What James Brown sounds like without the testosterone overkill -- Lisa Ono:

​


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Cross




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Pancho was a bandit boy, his horse was fast as polished steel
He wore his gun outside his pants
For all the honest world to feel
Pancho met his match you know on the deserts down in Mexico
Nobody heard his dyin words, ah but that's the way it goes
All the Federales say, they could've had him any day
They only let him slip away, out of kindness I suppose


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I'm standing on the shoreline
It's so fine out there
Leaving with the wind blowing
But love takes care.

Know me, know me
Show me, show me
New things I'm knowin'.

Wind blowing through my sails
It feels like I'm gone
Leaving with the wind blowing
Through my sails.



Read more: Neil Young - Through My Sails Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Coyote

Kathy Mattea and Dougie MacLean - Ready for the Storm


_Oh give me mercy for my dreams_
_'Cause every confrontation seems to tell me_
_What it really means_
_To be this lonely sailor_
_And when the sky begins to clear_
_The sun it melts away my fear_
_And I shed a silent weary tear_
_For those who mean to love me_
_Oh I am ready for the storm_
_Yes sir ready_
_I am ready for the storm_


----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!



I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_

​

_I'm Tired_
​


----------



## Pogo

Blodwyn Pig - _Dear Jill_

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
Click to expand...


Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtzUSMC said:


>



Not too crazy about the song, but that was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
Click to expand...


Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.  


Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
Click to expand...


That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.   

What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtzUSMC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too crazy about the song, but that was a pretty good movie.
Click to expand...


That's the Trashmen....never saw the movie but liked the part of the vulture camera crew....We joined 1st Marines to take the Citadel at Hue which I believe this movie is about.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
Click to expand...


Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.

On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
Click to expand...






Page plays too busy?  Are you high?

Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too

Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....



The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.  Slow Rides can be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
Click to expand...


He's really good.  You should listen to some of his other stuff.  I posted a video of him on another thread before when he was only like 12 years old!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
Click to expand...


I love LZ, no matter what Pogo says about them!


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love LZ, no matter what Pogo says about them!
Click to expand...





Me too. 

No doubt this is too busy for pogo too...


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love LZ, no matter what Pogo says about them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> 
> No doubt this is too busy for pogo too...
Click to expand...


That's an awesome tune, like most of LZ songs.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda liked Foghat better when they were the Savoy Brown Blooze Band _Take It Easy_
> 
> ​
> 
> _I'm Tired_
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
Click to expand...



"Page plays too busy"?
"Is water wet"?
These do not need question marks.

My bandmates when they wanted to let me know my playing was getting sloppy, would tell me "hey you're sounding like Jimmy Page".  
--- uh yeah dood.  He sounds like somebody dropped a xylophone into a cement mixer.  Sorry, filling space with some record number of intentional and unintentional notes just ain't my idea of music.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love LZ, no matter what Pogo says about them!
Click to expand...


Jimmy Plagiarist and Robber Plant?  Don't git me started....
-- we've already done that elsewhere anyway, leave us not pollute the Jukebox with it.


----------



## BullKurtz

When I think "busy" about a guitarist, I think Johnny Winter or Alvin Lee...or the metal bands...guys who try to stuff as many notes in a solo as humanly possible...what they're doing is playing scales like on a piano...boring.  But Jimmy Page?  Huh?


----------



## Pogo

BullKurtz said:


> When I think "busy" about a guitarist, I think Johnny Winter or Alvin Lee...or the metal bands...guys who try to stuff as many notes in a solo as humanly possible...what they're doing is playing scales like on a piano...boring.  But Jimmy Page?  Huh?



No comment on Johnny Winter but I've never heard Alvin Lee do that.  With a good musicians the notes actually, you know, go somewhere.  And yes, that's exactly what I mean by "busy".

Alvin Lee channels Mose Allison - _Woman Trouble_

​


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting!  I didn't realize they were once known by another name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Page plays too busy"?
> "Is water wet"?
> These do not need question marks.
> 
> My bandmates when they wanted to let me know my playing was getting sloppy, would tell me "hey you're sounding like Jimmy Page".
> --- uh yeah dood.  He sounds like somebody dropped a xylophone into a cement mixer.  Sorry, filling space with some record number of intentional and unintentional notes just ain't my idea of music.
Click to expand...


Oh come on   He may not be the best guitarist to ever play, but he was no slouch, and he fit well with the band for what it was at the time.


----------



## ChrisL

I LOVE the beginning riff on this one.    Tis awesome.


----------



## ChrisL

And this one.  At 1:45 when Jimmy brings it on home!


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely the same personnel but half of 'em anyway.
> 
> 
> Most awesome band of all time in their old age - _Stormy Monday_
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Page plays too busy"?
> "Is water wet"?
> These do not need question marks.
> 
> My bandmates when they wanted to let me know my playing was getting sloppy, would tell me "hey you're sounding like Jimmy Page".
> --- uh yeah dood.  He sounds like somebody dropped a xylophone into a cement mixer.  Sorry, filling space with some record number of intentional and unintentional notes just ain't my idea of music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on   He may not be the best guitarist to ever play, but he was no slouch, and he fit well with the band for what it was at the time.
Click to expand...





Like most poseurs, Pogo can't stand the fact that Page actually has talent that's why they always try and denigrate him with the claims of plagiarism.  I have listened to the songs they say he plagiarized.  They have similar progression, of that there is no doubt.  But they have no soul to them.  They are shadows of the songs that Page made them into.   Was he as good as Clapton?  No, but then Clapton wasn't as good as Peter Green or Jimi Hendrix either. 


Here is the song that Spirit claims is the intro to Stairway to Heaven...


And the actual song.  Similar yes.  Outright plagiarism, no.


----------



## BullKurtz

Wait until Pogo starts using quotes he steals from you for his siggy...then you know you've gotten into his head.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful.  I think I've only heard the Allman Bros. version of that tune.
> 
> What do you think of this guy, Joe Bonamassa?  I think he's pretty great.  Such talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh.... never really checked him out but since you gave me a link .... looks like somewhat of a poser.  Plays too 'busy' too.  Like Jimmy Page.  Yeah sorry, he's got talent but needs to learn when to lay out and let the space speak.
> 
> On the other hand I just now saw your Foghat comment...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page plays too busy?  Are you high?
> 
> Let me guess, Mark Knopfler plays too busy too
> 
> Here is the instrumental Telegraph Road....
> 
> 
> 
> The Road Warriors 3 - Ulster GP - NW200 IRISH ROAD RACING - YouTube
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Page plays too busy"?
> "Is water wet"?
> These do not need question marks.
> 
> My bandmates when they wanted to let me know my playing was getting sloppy, would tell me "hey you're sounding like Jimmy Page".
> --- uh yeah dood.  He sounds like somebody dropped a xylophone into a cement mixer.  Sorry, filling space with some record number of intentional and unintentional notes just ain't my idea of music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on   He may not be the best guitarist to ever play, but he was no slouch, and he fit well with the band for what it was at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like most poseurs, Pogo can't stand the fact that Page actually has talent that's why they always try and denigrate him with the claims of plagiarism.  I have listened to the songs they say he plagiarized.  They have similar progression, of that there is no doubt.  But they have no soul to them.  They are shadows of the songs that Page made them into.   Was he as good as Clapton?  No, but then Clapton wasn't as good as Peter Green or Jimi Hendrix either.
> 
> 
> Here is the song that Spirit claims is the intro to Stairway to Heaven...
> 
> 
> And the actual song.  Similar yes.  Outright plagiarism, no.
Click to expand...


Definitely some similarities in some of the notes, but I do like Stairway to Heaven better.  I just like Led Zeppelin.  It was much more than just Jimmy Page.  All of them together sounded great.    That's what makes a good band, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh my Jesus, Led Zeppelin has plenty of songs that they didn't "borrow" from someone else too.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

At about 6:30, it gets really crazy good.    I can understand what Pogo means by "noise,"  but I really like that sometimes.


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> Oh my Jesus, Led Zeppelin has plenty of songs that they didn't "borrow" from someone else too.  Lol.







One of my favorites!


----------



## westwall

How about this gem?


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> At about 6:30, it gets really crazy good.    I can understand what Pogo means by "noise,"  but I really like that sometimes.






That is one of the best bridges in rock and roll!


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^
> 
> At about 6:30, it gets really crazy good.    I can understand what Pogo means by "noise,"  but I really like that sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of the best bridges in rock and roll!
Click to expand...


And then there's this little gem.


----------



## westwall

And another of my favs from Kashmir...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This isn't one of their most popular songs, but I like it.


----------



## ChrisL

And this is one of their more naughty songs, but I really like it.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Rocko

*Paul van Dyk - Nothing But You*
**


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


>


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Catherine


_Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs_
_Eighty-nine missions and I ain't twenty-one_
_Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind_
_Come on silver darling, we were born to fly_
_Yeah we were born to fly_

_And my Catherine, carry me on your wings_
_To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams_
_Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town_
_Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_
_Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_


_



_


----------



## Coyote

Sean Morey - Hairy Ass


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - The Wizard

we all  know one...


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - Lady in Black


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Glow


_You're making your way through this mean, old world_
_Riding on an ocean of grief_
_But the sun and the sky shine in your eyes_
_Lighting a way home_

_I'm going away, three weeks and a day_
_Please be good while I'm gone_
_And I'll do my best and I'll try to get some rest_
_And I'll hold you in my arms with a song_

_Goodnight my precious darling_
_Sleep tight, hold fast to your dreams_
_When the moon and the stars shine from afar_
_Know that I'm shining for you_

_



_


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

One of the things I like most about LZ is the variety in their music.  All of their songs have a different feel, not like a lot of other bands where all the songs sound basically the same.  I have to say there are very FEW songs by them that I don't like.    Maybe JP wasn't the BEST guitarist in the world, but Led Zeppelin was definitely something special, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Every time I think I might be sick of them, I listen to something, and I'm like, damn this is really an awesome song!    My favorite part at about 1:40 min.


----------



## Carla_Danger

ChrisL said:


> One of the things I like most about LZ is the variety in their music.  All of their songs have a different feel, not like a lot of other bands where all the songs sound basically the same.  I have to say there are very FEW songs by them that I don't like.    Maybe JP wasn't the BEST guitarist in the world, but Led Zeppelin was definitely something special, IMO.




That's a damn good song right there.  My new Bose computer speakers rock!


----------



## Carla_Danger

Now I'm in a Led Zeppelin mood.  One of my favs...


----------



## Carla_Danger

I saw Page & Plant back in 1998.  I had so much fun, I drove down to Dallas to catch the end of their tour. The entire floor was jumping, and on the big screen Jimmy's fingers were a blur.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## gtopa1

I broke up with a lovely lass about 1975 while at Uni. She was sweet and lovely and all that, but a tad selfish and domineering.


This song still brings a bit of a giggle.

Greg


----------



## Coyote

Warren Zevon - Carmelita


_I hear Mariachi static on my radio_
_And the tubes they glow in the dark_
_And I'm there with her in Ensenada_
_And I'm here in Echo Park_
_Carmelita hold me tighter_
_I think I'm sinking down_
_And I'm all strung out on heroin_
_On the outskirts of town_

_




_


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Coyote said:


> Black Lilies - Catherine
> 
> 
> _Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs_
> _Eighty-nine missions and I ain't twenty-one_
> _Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind_
> _Come on silver darling, we were born to fly_
> _Yeah we were born to fly_
> 
> _And my Catherine, carry me on your wings_
> _To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams_
> _Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town_
> _Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_
> _Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _



The Red Arrow highway was the old route from Detroit to Chicago US-12...now surpassed by 1-94 freeway....it was a highwayman's route 66....everything from whiskey to weed from Al Capone's day to present.


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Coyote

BullKurtz said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black Lilies - Catherine
> 
> 
> _Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs_
> _Eighty-nine missions and I ain't twenty-one_
> _Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind_
> _Come on silver darling, we were born to fly_
> _Yeah we were born to fly_
> 
> _And my Catherine, carry me on your wings_
> _To Lake Michigan and childhood dreams_
> _Where the Red Arrow Highway cuts right through our town_
> _Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_
> _Nothing but blue skies and fire on the ground_
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Arrow highway was the old route from Detroit to Chicago US-12...now surpassed by 1-94 freeway....it was a highwayman's route 66....everything from whiskey to weed from Al Capone's day to present.
Click to expand...


That's a cool bit of history - gives even more meaning to the song- thanks! 

I love this song...reminds me of westwall, as he flies.

I listen to Pandora a lot at work, and on one of the stations, this group came up - I've been hooked since


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Pogo

How can you not love the lyrics to this...

Caravan Palace - _Je m'amuse_ (I kill me)

​


----------



## Pogo

Linton Kwesi Johnson - _Reggae fi Radni_

__​


----------



## Coyote

Bodeans - Texas Ride Song


_We hit the road, the big highway
With a heart full of soul and fire
making our way through America
In a ford on a two-cent tire
Let's go shall we
On through the majesty
Let's go, you'd never know
But this was made for you and me
We laid down under stars
Under the dead of night
There in a field of wildflowers
Baby we finally made things right
Where no bands of gold or
Diamond rings or wished of well could hold
More than our hearts of good intentions
More than our promise told_


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


>



All I could think of when I saw the title "Sheila" was this song.    Used to do a dance routine to this song when I was just a wee one!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Did a "welcome cheer" to the opposing team to this song.  Our cheerleading instructors got in trouble for it, and then they wouldn't let us do the cheer.  It was pretty cool too.  Needless to say, we were very disappointed that they didn't let us do the cheer.  We worked very hard practicing it for weeks.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Celtic Women - Caledonia


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz

"she's so fine, there's no telling where the money went...."


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Some of those old Motown songs are really good and fun.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those old Motown songs are really good and fun.
Click to expand...


They are! I was just singing it to me honey who is in town.  Everyone left the room.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those old Motown songs are really good and fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are! I was just singing it to me honey who is in town.  Everyone left the room.
Click to expand...


----------



## BullKurtz

drifter said:


> They are! I was just singing it to me honey who is in town.  Everyone left the room.



I've been there....picked up a dolly at a club about midnight....on the way back to my place I thought I had it made so I was helping Bob Seger with "Night Moves" at the top of my lungs....she gave me an elbow....I turned down the radio and she told me to let her out of the car.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420

BullKurtz said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are! I was just singing it to me honey who is in town.  Everyone left the room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been there....picked up a dolly at a club about midnight....on the way back to my place I thought I had it made so I was helping Bob Seger with "Night Moves" at the top of my lungs....she gave me an elbow....I turned down the radio and she told me to let her out of the car.
Click to expand...


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


>



YOUR BUNNY!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this one!


----------



## ChrisL

Two songs, same name, totally different songs.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I think Lauren has an amazingly strong singing voice.    I like this version better than the original actually.  Its more funky.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Poor Mark.  I heard he was so embarrassed about this video.  Yeesh, he looks pretty hot to me.    I don't think he should feel embarrassed at all.


----------



## ChrisL

And this song, the woman who REALLY sang it didn't get any credit.  Apparently she was a bit overweight, so they had this other thinner better-looking woman lip sync HER song.  


The rap was performed by Freedom Williams and the vocal "Everybody Dance Now" by disco/house music artist *Martha Wash*. The official music video features *Zelma Davis* lip-synching to the actual *Martha Wash* vocal parts.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Summertime!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## ChrisL

I love Will Smith.


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

This was a great movie.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

My girlfriend and I made up an entire dance to this song when we were little kids.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> My girlfriend and I made up an entire dance to this song when we were little kids.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I made up an entire dance to this song when we were little kids.
Click to expand...


  Cute.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

Impenitent said:


>


Great Tune.....................


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


Why it is ChrisL..................baby..........


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent

eagle1462010 said:


>


Shouldn't it be ...'Chris?'


----------



## eagle1462010

Impenitent said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be ...'Chris?'
Click to expand...

That's aaa firstttt nammme..........I think........


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010

Have a GREAT NIGHT.....................SWEET DREAMS......................


----------



## Ernie S.

Anybody remember Canned Heat back in the early 80's?

Check this out!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Vikrant

Come take a chance with me


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Vikrant

Callll me


----------



## Vikrant

Tempted by the fruit of the another


----------



## Vikrant

Wind of change


----------



## Vikrant

People are strange


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vikrant

Cruel Summer


----------



## Vikrant

Venus


----------



## Vikrant

Rebel yell


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vikrant

Don't speak


----------



## Vikrant

Don't get me wrong


----------



## Vikrant

Billie Jean


----------



## Vikrant

Tom's Diner


----------



## Vikrant

I am too sexy


----------



## Vikrant

I am wishing on a star


----------



## Vikrant

Don't stand so close to me


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> I am too sexy



  Pics.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent

__


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL

This one goes out to all you arse men out there.      I like the sax in this song.  It sounds really cool.


----------



## eagle1462010

Played for the sax................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Impenitent

Make you cry!


----------



## Vikrant

Valley girl


----------



## Vikrant

Villa by the sea


----------



## Cross




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Yah Patriots!


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I've seen that movie.  Saturday Night fever, right?


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I've seen this movie too.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I loved that one.  My favorite is Dirty Dancing though.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved that one.  My favorite is Dirty Dancing though.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


They are really getting down...........

What's with the Watermelon though........Out of place.............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are really getting down...........
> 
> What's with the Watermelon though........Out of place.............
Click to expand...


  She was just delivering it to the party.  That's why she looks so out of place.  That was a great movie with lots of really good songs too.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I never knew that Patrick Swayze sang that song until like just last year or something.    He was a pretty good singer.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


Dirty Dancing had a GREAT SOUNDTRACK............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty Dancing had a GREAT SOUNDTRACK............
Click to expand...


It does.  Great movie, great music.  I kind of want to watch that movie again now.


----------



## Impenitent

A shorter version:


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew that Patrick Swayze sang that song until like just last year or something.    He was a pretty good singer.
Click to expand...


I loved him in that movie - what a dancer too


----------



## Coyote

The Byrds - My Back Pages


....ah but I was so much older then, I'm younger than that now


----------



## Impenitent

__


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Nosmo King




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Impenitent said:


> A shorter version:



I saw that episode the other night.  Hilarious.


----------



## Pogo

The late Jack Bruce - _Morning Story_

There are a handful of talents that can never be equaled.   Jack Bruce's bass is one of them.

​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Prince Lets Go Crazy Video - musik-fan01 - MyVideo


----------



## Coyote

Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne


----------



## Pogo

Not sure this is the best source material for this but --- interesting arrangement:

Susan Wong - _Billie Jean_

​


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


> I love that Mexican dancing banana!    Awesome.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> Not sure this is the best source material for this but --- interesting arrangement:
> 
> Susan Wong - _Billie Jean_
> 
> ​


Not bad.................Not bad at all..........


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure this is the best source material for this but --- interesting arrangement:
> 
> Susan Wong - _Billie Jean_
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.................Not bad at all..........
Click to expand...


She kind of sounds like MJ.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


Them thar Women got some sway.............

LOL


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


Lenny is Great..........He ROCKS...............


AMERICAN WOMEN ROCK............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lenny is Great..........He ROCKS...............
> 
> 
> AMERICAN WOMEN ROCK............
Click to expand...


That's a great version, and I love Lenny, but there is no cover better than the original American Woman!    It's psychedelicious!


----------



## eagle1462010

WHO...........speaking of..................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> WHO...........speaking of..................



I don't know, but you're all right with me!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHO...........speaking of..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, but you're all right with me!
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Doesn't Gwen have fantastic legs?


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> Doesn't Gwen have fantastic legs?


YEP!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


>


Never had them type gals at the USO back then.........


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had them type gals at the USO back then.........
Click to expand...


Poor neglected guys.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had them type gals at the USO back then.........
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor neglected guys.
Click to expand...

Low quality like my copy........1993 Somalia............24th MEU..........production...................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I love this one by Bowie.  


And . . .


----------



## ChrisL

And this one too, but I like the Nirvana cover better actually.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> And this one too, but I like the Nirvana cover better actually.


I like them all...........


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too, but I like the Nirvana cover better actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all...........
Click to expand...


Let me school you.    If you aren't good, then no recess.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too, but I like the Nirvana cover better actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me school you.    If you aren't good, then no recess.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And this one too, but I like the Nirvana cover better actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me school you.    If you aren't good, then no recess.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Bzzzzz.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I like to the Mean Streets too, when I'm feeling really mean.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Another awesome VH.  I like old school VH with DLR the most.  I think David Lee Roth WAS Van Halen and they were never the same after he left.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> Another awesome VH.  I like old school VH with DLR the most.  I think David Lee Roth WAS Van Halen and they were never the same after he left.


I agree but Eddie could make a guitar sing.................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another awesome VH.  I like old school VH with DLR the most.  I think David Lee Roth WAS Van Halen and they were never the same after he left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but Eddie could make a guitar sing.................
Click to expand...


Eddie was definitely the most talented out of them all.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



This is going to be a hard question.    Which version of Voodoo Child is your favorite?  

The original by Jimi?  


Or, the cover by SRV?


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a hard question.    Which version of Voodoo Child is your favorite?
> 
> The original by Jimi?
> 
> 
> Or, the cover by SRV?
Click to expand...

Sorry Jimi.........SRV sounds better, but they had better acustics later..........Jimi was the legend who was the original though.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be a hard question.    Which version of Voodoo Child is your favorite?
> 
> The original by Jimi?
> 
> 
> Or, the cover by SRV?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Jimi.........SRV sounds better, but they had better acustics later..........Jimi was the legend who was the original though.
Click to expand...


I know, it's Jimi's song!  Lol!  I admit that I like SRV's version of this song better too.    It just sounds SO good.  Both were really amazing though.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## eagle1462010

drifter said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Here is some electric church music by Jimi!   Lol.  This is a really awesome tune!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> Here is some electric church music by Jimi!   Lol.  This is a really awesome tune!


Jimi is one of the best of all and the BEST of his time.


----------



## Michelle420

eagle1462010 said:


> drifter said:
Click to expand...


I like both versions LOL


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

I also LOVE surfing music.    This one is my favorite and was on Pulp Fiction.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like both versions LOL
Click to expand...


Two versions of this song.  Which one Drifter and Eagle?


----------



## eagle1462010

GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............



Nightie night!    Sweet dreams!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like both versions LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two versions of this song.  Which one Drifter and Eagle?
Click to expand...

Roberta


----------



## Michelle420

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like both versions LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two versions of this song.  Which one Drifter and Eagle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roberta
Click to expand...


I like Roberta too, but Lauryn Hill has alot of good songs and did the cover really good.


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like both versions LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two versions of this song.  Which one Drifter and Eagle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Roberta too, but Lauryn Hill has alot of good songs and did the cover really good.
Click to expand...


I actually like the Fugees version.    It sounds funky, and I like it.


----------



## Michelle420

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like both versions LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Two versions of this song.  Which one Drifter and Eagle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Roberta
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Roberta too, but Lauryn Hill has alot of good songs and did the cover really good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually like the Fugees version.    It sounds funky, and I like it.
Click to expand...


It's good I like it too.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is another great cover of a famous song that I think I might like as much as the original.


----------



## ChrisL

And another of my favorite covers.  This one is Grace Potter with Joe Satriani doing Neil Young's Cortez the Killer.  God, I think this version is so awesome.  Lovely!


----------



## ChrisL

Does anyone like Kid Rock?  I think he's hilarious.    He's mellowed out a LOT in his old age.  I liked his music better when he was angry.


----------



## ChrisL

BTW, there is some swearing in these songs, so those of you who are easily offended should NOT listen to Kid Rock.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............



Look, I found a song just for the cutie Eagle.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I found a song just for the cutie Eagle.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I found a song just for the cutie Eagle.
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD NIGHT............SWEET DREAMS.............3:30 comes early............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I found a song just for the cutie Eagle.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love this one too.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Oops, I didn't see that you had already posted that.


----------



## ChrisL

And this is a really awesome song too.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


>



How about some Billy Joel?


----------



## ChrisL

And another famous piano man!


----------



## ChrisL

This is one of my favorites by Elton.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Billy Joel?
Click to expand...

Love Billy Joel...........


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Billy Joel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Billy Joel...........
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



That's a really pretty song.


----------



## ChrisL

In honor of Saturday!!!  Yay!!


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about some Billy Joel?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love Billy Joel...........
Click to expand...


I like this one from Billy too, Eagle.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> In honor of Saturday!!!  Yay!!


Haven't heard that one in a while.............


----------



## ChrisL

This is another one from Billy that I like.  I like his music.  It's kind of mellow and relaxing.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

He sounds a lot like Paul McCartney in this one, I think.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> He sounds a lot like Paul McCartney in this one, I think.



You know.........hmmmm..........You may be right.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


>



Oops, this should have been this.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I LOVE this song!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> I LOVE this song!


Great tune.........................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune.........................
Click to expand...


That one actually has two songs, but both are good songs.    I like Wings.  Paul McCartney is my favorite one of the Beatles.  I think he was the cutest.


----------



## ChrisL

The Beatles!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Starlight




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>








   Lol!


----------



## boedicca




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Never was much of a Cher fan, but I can admire her longevity.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was much of a Cher fan, but I can admire her longevity.
Click to expand...

She had great buns late .............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was much of a Cher fan, but I can admire her longevity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She had great buns late .............
Click to expand...


Yes, I can agree, that she looks great.  I haven't seen her in a while though.  I have no idea what she looks like now, but for a long time she was getting away with the skimpiest outfits!


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Now that is a very romantic song.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Shine on, crazy diamond!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine on, crazy diamond!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine on, crazy diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't know a lot of ZZ-Top songs, but I do know some songs from the Cars.    Do you like them?  I like some of their old stuff with the Benjamin Orr.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shine on, crazy diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know a lot of ZZ-Top songs, but I do know some songs from the Cars.    Do you like them?  I like some of their old stuff with the Benjamin Orr.
Click to expand...

Why of course..............


----------



## eagle1462010

How about these guys?


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> Why of course..............



Great song!    I love this one too.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> How about these guys?



Yes, there are a few Grateful Dead songs that I like.  Normally, they are just a bit too mellow for me though.


----------



## ChrisL

Love this song too.


----------



## eagle1462010

One of my favorites


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> One of my favorites



They were a great band.  Lots of great songs.


----------



## eagle1462010

Trying a little Pat Benatar...........


----------



## ChrisL

This is my favorite Pat song.  Her voice is just amazing, so powerful and passionate.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



This was my favorite Pat song when I was just a wee little one!    I used to really jam out to this song.


----------



## ChrisL

All of this 80s music makes me think of Journey.  I loved them when I was a little girl.    This was one of my favorite songs, but I think they have a ton of good songs too.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> All of this 80s music makes me think of Journey.  I loved them when I was a little girl.    This was one of my favorite songs, but I think they have a ton of good songs too.


I liked Journey as well.................ELO was high on my list.............................................


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this 80s music makes me think of Journey.  I loved them when I was a little girl.    This was one of my favorite songs, but I think they have a ton of good songs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Journey as well.................ELO was high on my list.............................................
Click to expand...


That's another band I'm not too familiar with.  I believe I might have heard that song before though.  It sounds vaguely familiar.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this 80s music makes me think of Journey.  I loved them when I was a little girl.    This was one of my favorite songs, but I think they have a ton of good songs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Journey as well.................ELO was high on my list.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another band I'm not too familiar with.  I believe I might have heard that song before though.  It sounds vaguely familiar.
Click to expand...

I had all their 8 tracks.  LOL

This one too............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of this 80s music makes me think of Journey.  I loved them when I was a little girl.    This was one of my favorite songs, but I think they have a ton of good songs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked Journey as well.................ELO was high on my list.............................................
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another band I'm not too familiar with.  I believe I might have heard that song before though.  It sounds vaguely familiar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had all their 8 tracks.  LOL
> 
> This one too............
Click to expand...


Oh, I know that one!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



There was a time when I wanted to party every day, but not so much anymore.    The working life and being broke does that.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to party every day, but not so much anymore.    The working life and being broke does that.
Click to expand...

Those days are gone.............just reliving childhood memories.............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to party every day, but not so much anymore.    The working life and being broke does that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those days are gone.............just reliving childhood memories.............
Click to expand...


Maybe you were born to be wild.


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when I wanted to party every day, but not so much anymore.    The working life and being broke does that.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those days are gone.............just reliving childhood memories.............
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you were born to be wild.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Hee-hee!   A WILD Eagle.


----------



## ChrisL

And now for some bad ass chic rocking!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^  I don't know why that says Meredith Brooks.  That is Alanis Morissette.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> ^^^  I don't know why that says Meredith Brooks.  That is Alanis Morissette.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Janis Joplin must have been one of the baddest rocking chics ever.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> Janis Joplin must have been one of the baddest rocking chics ever.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

Tina Turner!


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I like some Nickelback songs.  I love this one.  It's really kind of sweet, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

LOVE this song.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I had no idea that Metallica did Sweet Jane too!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This song ROCKS!  yeah!!!


----------



## ChrisL

This one . . . my absolute favorite from Soundgarden.  Who doesn't think Soundgarden is totally awesome?  One of the best bands from the 90s if you ask me.    Chris Cornell is pretty hot too, in a dirty long-haired rocker kind of way.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I went to a party where they had a REAL spoonman once.  True story.  Lol.


----------



## BullKurtz

Rather than burying this thread in every tune you can think of, maybe consider posting one or two, eh?   I posted a simple ragtime piano vid that was lost in the avalanche.  This thread isn't a flirting vehicle....do that with PMs and maybe pause long enough to listen to what's put up....the time stamps prove this isn't happening.  Talk about shot to shit...this thread is trashed.


----------



## Coyote

Bill Danoff - The Potters Wheel


_The world is fast becoming younger, the news is all they've ever known._
_They've seen the wars, the hurt, the hunger, how will they choose when they are grown._
_What do you tell forever's children when it's their turn to hurt and heal?_
_Whatever spins a grim tornado can also turn a potter's wheel._

_Take a little clay, put it on a wheel, get a little hint how God must feel._
_Give a little turn, listen to it spin, make it into the shape you want it in._

_Tell with your life the bloody story, teach to they're dreams not burning steel._
_It's not in bombs where lies the glory but in what's shattered on the field._
_The potter's wheel takes love and caring, skill and patience fast and slow._
_The works it makes are easily broken once they survive the potter's throw_

Bill Danoff wrote this, and I think he does the best version, this is the first time I found it on youtube.  He actually came to WVU to sing in 2008, for the primaries.  It was pretty cool


----------



## Coyote

This is another beautiful Bill Danoff song but it's not up on youtube, only here: Donda esta Rosa?

Donde Esta Rosa by Bill Danoff Song Free Music Listen Now on Myspace


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


> Rather than burying this thread in every tune you can think of, maybe consider posting one or two, eh?   I posted a simple ragtime piano vid that was lost in the avalanche.  This thread isn't a flirting vehicle....do that with PMs and maybe pause long enough to listen to what's put up....the time stamps prove this isn't happening.  Talk about shot to shit...this thread is trashed.



STFU.  It's none of your business what we do here.  

Firstly, it's a music thread, so posting music isn't burying the thread, tard face.  

Secondly, we can do whatever we want.  We are posting music.  Mind your effing business.  

Lastly, I don't want to ruin Coyote's thread, so this is my only comment to you in public.  If I have something else I want to say, I'll PM your dumb ass, but just for good measure, we can flirt and share music all we want, so screw off and have a nice day.


----------



## Coyote

Guys...let's post music we like...if you don't like something...you can always skip over it...now back to the music?

It's what we live on


----------



## Coyote

Country Roads - Bill Danoff (he wrote it, and John Denver made it famous)


_Almost heaven, west virginia
Blue ridge mountains
Shenandoah river -
Life is old there
Older than the trees
Younger than the mountains
Growin' like a breeze_

I love West Virginia...there is no where I would rather live....heart and soul


----------



## BullKurtz

ChrisL said:


> STFU.  It's none of your business what we do here.
> 
> Firstly, it's a music thread, so posting music isn't burying the thread, tard face.
> 
> Secondly, we can do whatever we want.  We are posting music.  Mind your effing business.
> 
> Lastly, I don't want to ruin Coyote's thread, so this is my only comment to you in public.  If I have something else I want to say, I'll PM your dumb ass, but just for good measure, we can flirt and share music all we want, so screw off and have a nice day.


----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Vikrant

We have come too far to give up who we are


----------



## Vikrant

All night long


----------



## Vikrant

Woo hoo


----------



## Vikrant

You will never find another love like mine


----------



## eagle1462010

Vikrant said:


> You will never find another love like mine


Haven't heard that one in a while.


----------



## Vikrant

eagle1462010 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will never find another love like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one in a while.
Click to expand...


It is a great song


----------



## Vikrant

Wasting my love on you


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vikrant

She was my woman


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vikrant

I can't wait forever


----------



## Vikrant

I got pictures, got candy
I'm a loveable man


----------



## Vikrant

Moon over Bourbon street


This song makes me want to visit New Orleans.


----------



## Vikrant

Besame Mucho


----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> I got pictures, got candy
> I'm a loveable man


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

*It must have been love but it's over now.
It's all that I wanted, now I'm living without.
It must have been love but it's over now,
it's where the water flows, it's where the wind blows*.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## ChrisL

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## ChrisL

This song is SO beautiful.


----------



## ChrisL

And this one too.    Gorgeous!   Since I heard her amazing performance at the grammies, I've been listening to a lot of her.  She's great. I like her a lot.


----------



## ChrisL

And this one is just, gosh, so amazing.  I'm sure everyone has heard this song, but you MUST listen to Annie do it live.  Such talent.  Great and beautiful song too.


----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Back Home


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Back Home



That's a great tune.  Love that one.


----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad - Closer to Home


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith...Well Alright


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Vikrant

Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## eagle1462010

BullKurtz said:


>


Haven't heard that one...............Pretty good..................


----------



## eagle1462010

BullKurtz said:


>


----------



## Coyote

Alison Krauss and Gillian Welch - I'll fly away


----------



## Coyote

Deanta - Ready for the Storm


----------



## Coyote

Varvara - Katyusha


and another version...


----------



## Coyote

Red Army Chorus - Volga Boatmen


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - The Partisan


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - Who by Fire


_And who by fire, who by water, _
_who in the sunshine, who in the night time, _
_who by high ordeal, who by common trial, _
_who in your merry merry month of may, _
_who by very slow decay, _
_and who shall I say is calling? _
_And who in her lonely slip, who by barbiturate, _
_who in these realms of love, who by something blunt, _
_and who by avalanche, who by powder, _
_who for his greed, who for his hunger, _
_and who shall I say is calling?_


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - Anthem



_Ring the bells that still can ring _
_Forget your perfect offering _
_There is a crack in everything _
_That's how the light gets in._


----------



## Coyote

Glory Days....


----------



## Coyote

Born to run


----------



## Coyote

My Home Town...


----------



## Coyote

Dancing in the Dark...



Man he puts so much energy in his performance.


----------



## Coyote

Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell



Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?


----------



## Coyote

Traveling Wilburys - Handle with care


----------



## Coyote

Traveling Wilburys - End of the Line


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?



Yeesh.  I don't think he's very sexy at all, TBH.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?





eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meatloaf - Bat Outta Hell
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about putting heart and soul and fire in a performance...who says fat men can't be drop dead sexy?
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Vikrant said:


> Girl You'll Be A Woman Soon



this cover is better, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> BullKurtz said:
Click to expand...


Awesome!  I love that song.


----------



## ChrisL

Dogmaphobe said:


>



This is my favorite from them.


----------



## ChrisL

This is how I feel on message boards.    Good tune too.


----------



## Rocko

*Perfect Day --- Lou Reed feat Luciano Pavarotti*


----------



## ChrisL

Rocko said:


> *Perfect Day --- Lou Reed feat Luciano Pavarotti*



Gee, there's an odd couple.


----------



## namvet




----------



## konradv

Don Henley- The Boys of Summer


----------



## Pogo

A beleza pura - pure beauty... really brings out the Portuguese fado sensibillty...

Paula Morelenbaum - _Telecoteco_

​AquaAthena​​


----------



## Coyote

Mavis Staples - Hard Times Come Again No More


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

From American Pie.


----------



## ChrisL

Another one from American Pie.


----------



## ChrisL

Pork and Beans ~ Weezer


----------



## ChrisL

The Sweater Song!    Don't you destroy my sweater!!!


----------



## Vikrant

My girlfriend is a dancer ...


----------



## Vikrant

... so dance with me ...


----------



## Vikrant

... put it down on me ...


----------



## Vikrant

When I think about you ...


----------



## Vikrant

Hey sexy lady, I like your flow
Your body is banging, out of control
You put it on me (That's right) ceiling to floor
Only you can make me, scream and beg for more


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


>



Back at'cha

[VIDEO]


----------



## Muhammed

[VIDEO]


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Muhammed

[Next selection on the jukeebox..

SRV and Jeff Beck Goin' down

[VIDEO]


----------



## Muhammed

Next selection....

[VIDEO]


----------



## Muhammed

[VIDEO]


----------



## Muhammed

[VIDEO]


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## BullKurtz

Junkie music....or the longest sustained E chord in the history of Rock & Roll.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Muhammed

[VIDEO]


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Vikrant

I don't want to be angry anymore
I don't want to be lonely anymore


----------



## 1stRambo

Tom Jones & Mark Knopfler, "Feel Like Going Home"


----------



## BullKurtz

80's UK rockers "The Babys"...now reforming 30 years later:


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Mad Scientist

My favorite Megadeth tune sung in Korean!


----------



## BullKurtz

Mad Scientist said:


> My favorite Megadeth tune sung in Korean!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vikrant

Soon i'll have the courage
To leave my thoughts behind
I'll give back all the knowledge
And keep the wisdom precious in my mind


----------



## Vikrant

And he's bad, bad Leroy Brown
The baddest man in the whole damn town
Badder than old King Kong
And meaner than a junkyard dog


----------



## Vikrant

Little Red Riding Hood
I don't think little big girls should
Go walking in these spooky old woods alone
Owoooooooo


----------



## Vikrant

A pair of 45's made me open my eyes
My temperature started to rise
She was a long cool woman in a black dress
Just-a 5'9, beautiful, tall
With just one look I was a bad mess
'Cause that long cool woman had it all


----------



## Vikrant

Pretty woman, won't you pardon me
Pretty woman, I couldn't help see
Pretty woman
That you look lovely as can be
Are you lonely just like me
Wow


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Pogo

The incomparable...

Kate Bush -_ Babooshka_

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Mad_Cabbie




----------



## BullKurtz

Mad_Cabbie said:


>



Stills crashed a party at my brother's house in Gold Hill, Colorado one wintery evening back in early '69?...he was drunk and asked to leave along with Dallas Taylor.   Stills got almost out to the road, turned around and started mouthing off to my brother so I grabbed him by his coat and flung him into a deep snowbank.   Sawed off little prick couldn't get up...he laid in there like he was making snow angels swearing at us.....we were laughing so hard nobody would help him out.  Then we all went back inside....have no idea how he did it but he was gone the next morning.


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Vikrant

When they look at me
What they really see
Is the love you got me feeling
Like I'm dancing on the ceiling
I can hardly breathe
'Cause you're all I need
So when they ask me why I'm smiling like a fool
I blame you
Oh baby, I blame you
Oh yeah


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

Levon crossed the River almost 3 years ago.....


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## BullKurtz

From earlier days before Levon got throat cancer.....Helm hated the movie "Last Waltz"...said it made the band look like Robbie Robertson's side-men and that Robertson's mike was off during the filming because he was singing off-key.  He and the others were never paid a dime for it either....Robbie produced the movie and kept all the money.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Impenitent said:


>


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> Impenitent said:
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent

ChrisL said:


>


See my new post in that big flame thread.  I think you'll like it.


----------



## ChrisL

Impenitent said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my new post in that big flame thread.  I think you'll like it.
Click to expand...


Which one?


----------



## Impenitent

ChrisL said:


> Impenitent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my new post in that big flame thread.  I think you'll like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one?
Click to expand...

The one about you and Pillars.  Look near the end , if you don ' get an alert,


----------



## BullKurtz

Stones w/ Nicky Hopkins on piano:


----------



## Coyote

Dancing in the Dark...Bruce Springstein


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Dancing in the Dark...Bruce Springstein



He is a good-looking man.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dancing in the Dark...Bruce Springstein
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a good-looking man.
Click to expand...



He sure was sexy


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## BullKurtz

This is the end of my time in USMB.....I won't support what this leftist board admin. stands for anymore.   .


----------



## ChrisL

My favorite song by the Who.   

This song is SO good.  Smooth and jazzy.  I just love it.


----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


> This is the end of my time in USMB.....I won't support what this leftist board admin. stands for anymore.   .



Frankie says relax.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm not a huge Alice Cooper fan, but there are a couple of his songs I don't mind.  Here is one . . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

BullKurtz said:


> This is the end of my time in USMB.....I won't support what this leftist board admin. stands for anymore.   .



Well, I see that you were here yesterday.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Happy St. Patty's Day and top o' the mornin' to ya!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Pogo

Ah, Saint Patrick's Day is it.  Well it's time for some ceol agus craic then.

I love how Liz Doherty puts her tunes together.  This one starts with a strathspey, which is unusual in Ireland but she's from Donegal, a very rich county with a legacy of guys going off to work in Scotland and trading tunes.  The Strathspey has that sort of stutter-step derived it's said from the cadence of Gaelic, there having been lyrics to the tunes in the days of yore .... and my...

Nice jam here -- set of reels called "Mutt's Favourite".  

​


----------



## Pogo

Big Boston-based ensemble called Childsplay:  _Rattlin' Roarin' Willie/The High Drive:_

​


----------



## Pogo

Karan Casey - _Who Put the Blood_



​


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Vikrant

Sloop John B - Dick Dale & His Del Tones


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vikrant

I give her all my love
That's all I do
And if you saw my love
You'd love her too
I love her


----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite U2 songs!


----------



## ChrisL

SUGAR!  ~ System of a Down


----------



## ChrisL

Toxicity! ~ System of a Down


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> One of my favorite U2 songs!







You have good taste Mcgee.


----------



## westwall




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

You absolutely have to watch this one...


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> You absolutely have to watch this one...



That's hilarious.  I really like that song too.


----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



My favorite Foo Fighters.


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Foo Fighters.
Click to expand...







Yes!  Excellent choice!


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

This is my favorite U2 song.  Such a sad, haunting song, and oh so beautiful at the same time.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> This is my favorite U2 song.  Such a sad, haunting song, and oh so beautiful at the same time.



Great song.  U2 has so many great songs.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



I like Nutshell from Alice in Chains.


----------



## ChrisL

Layne's song about his drug addiction, which eventually killed him.


----------



## Coyote

A lot of great singers suffered through drug addiction...here are two songs that cover that territory 

Warren Zevon - Carmelita

_Well, I'm sittin' here playing solitaire
With my pearl-handled deck
The county won't give me no more methadone
They cut off your welfare check_
_Carmelita hold me tighter
I think I'm sinking down
And I'm all strung out on heroin
On the outskirts of town_

Depache Mode...also about heroin addiction: Higher Love


----------



## hjmick




----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


----------



## Coyote

Tom Petty - Free Falling


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> Tom Petty - Free Falling



Great tune.  Here's one of my favorites from Tom Petty.


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - The Fall


_I am but a dreamer, I’ve seen you in between
The shadows and the sunshine falling down on me_

_Would you be my lover if I gave you all I had?
Flowers from the desert and gold from the ocean sand_


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Petty - Free Falling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tune.  Here's one of my favorites from Tom Petty.
Click to expand...


That's a classic - hadn't heard it in a while!


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



I love that band.  They are really good.  This cover of Neil Young's Cortez the Killer is sooo awesome.  You must listen!    Joe Satriani on guitar too.


----------



## westwall

I love the base line on this song...


----------



## westwall

Just a freaky song that I love..


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> I love the base line on this song...



I've never heard of that band before.


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the base line on this song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
Click to expand...





The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the base line on this song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's pretty dumb.  A band should WANT the attention, right?


----------



## westwall

One of the most underrated bands of all time.


----------



## westwall




----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the base line on this song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty dumb.  A band should WANT the attention, right?
Click to expand...




You would think, but guys that age have fragile ego's.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the base line on this song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty dumb.  A band should WANT the attention, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think, but guys that age have fragile ego's.
Click to expand...


Here's a song that kind of has grown on me over the years.  It's rather controversial because of the lyrics, but I really like the beat.


----------



## westwall

ChrisL said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the base line on this song...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty dumb.  A band should WANT the attention, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think, but guys that age have fragile ego's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a song that kind of has grown on me over the years.  It's rather controversial because of the lyrics, but I really like the beat.
Click to expand...





Yeah, they are playing here in Reno in a few days.  I like their earlier hit.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of that band before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys ditched the gal because they felt she was getting too much attention.  Idiots.  I think they made one or two more albums and then disappeared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's pretty dumb.  A band should WANT the attention, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would think, but guys that age have fragile ego's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's a song that kind of has grown on me over the years.  It's rather controversial because of the lyrics, but I really like the beat.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they are playing here in Reno in a few days.  I like their earlier hit.
Click to expand...


I don't know if I know any of their other songs.  I may have heard them and not realized it was the same band.


----------



## westwall




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> Yeah, they are playing here in Reno in a few days.  I like their earlier hit.



Oh, I have heard that one before.    Their songs really grow on you.  Kind of like Weezer.  

"Somebody's heiny is crowding my ice box . . ."


----------



## westwall

This will be my last one for a bit.  I have some work to do...


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


>



I love those guys too.  Sara is one of my favorites.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> This will be my last one for a bit.  I have some work to do...



Have a good night!


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> This will be my last one for a bit.  I have some work to do...



I like this one by Iggy.  It's from the movie, Trainspotting, a really WEIRD movie.    Ever seen it?


----------



## Vikrant

Every man has a place
In his heart there's a space
And the world can't erase his fantasies
Take a ride in the sky
On our ship, fantasize
All your dreams will come true right away


----------



## Vikrant

Lady
I am your knight
in shining armor
and I love you


----------



## Vikrant

I don't know why nobody told you
How to unfold your love
I don't know how someone controlled you
They bought and sold you


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Good tune, Eagle!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Justice for ALL!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good tune, Eagle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Justice for ALL!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Lol!  Yeah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wanted to post Fuel, but I can't seem to post anything right now.  Site is having some big problems.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Vikrant

Call up, ring once, hang up the phone
To let me know you made it home
Don't want nothing to be wrong with part-time lover


----------



## Vikrant

Madonna - Borderline 

Girls in 80s really knew how to dress


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BullKurtz

TURN IT UP!


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

jon_berzerk said:


>



*Very nice!!!*


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## jon_berzerk

MeBelle said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Very nice!!!*
Click to expand...


one of my all time favorites 

he did it for a charity fundraiser


----------



## MeBelle

jon_berzerk  A very young friend of mine turned me on to this guy recently

​


----------



## jon_berzerk

MeBelle said:


> jon_berzerk  A very young friend of mine turned me on to this guy recently
> 
> ​



thanks


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Sarah G

Doors music tonight.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G

Morning.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## MeBelle

Mornin Sarah G 
​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

_




_
_
When I was about your size, my Grandfather gave me a  little truck that I could fit in my pocket.  I carried that thing with me everywhere I went. I couldn't think of anything as much as I loved that truck. When he passed away I placed it right there next to him.  Sometimes life just feels like chapters of goodbyes. 

_​_



_​​


----------



## MeBelle

​PS-Lance Armstrong sucked!  ♥


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## eagle1462010

MeBelle said:


> ​


----------



## Sarah G

Gotta keep that Country going:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## eagle1462010

Sarah G said:


>


I always get a kick out of this video.


----------



## Sarah G

eagle1462010 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always get a kick out of this video.
Click to expand...

Cute.


----------



## featherlite

... love this song and I love the way he sings it..


----------



## MeBelle

featherlite said:


> ... love this song and I love the way he sings it..



Me too!   Hootie WHO?   lol


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## Impenitent




----------



## MeBelle

Kev, posted most of your faves     ♥♥

​


----------



## MeBelle

Impenitent said:


>



'Jeep Liberty"    
lol!


----------



## featherlite

MeBelle said:


> ​



I like a couple of K Chesney songs...but he looks like a turtle.


----------



## featherlite

This is a great car commercial!


----------



## MeBelle

> "featherlite, post: 11254659, member: 52848"
> 
> I like a couple of K Chesney songs...but he looks like a turtle.



lol! He's short too!


----------



## featherlite

MeBelle said:


> [QUOTE="featherlite, post: 11254659, member: 52848"



I like a couple of K Chesney songs...but he looks like a turtle.[/QUOTE]

lol! He's short too![/QUOTE

A short turtle man with a pointy bald head. 

...but he looks cute in a hat and sings good.


----------



## MeBelle

featherlite said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="featherlite, post: 11254659, member: 52848"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like a couple of K Chesney songs...but he looks like a turtle.
Click to expand...


lol! He's short too![/QUOTE]

A short turtle man with a pointy bald head. 

...but he looks cute in a hat and sings good.[/QUOTE]
Hey! The pointy head makes him look taller!  lol I have a girlfriend who swears he's gay.


----------



## MeBelle

onmg, we broke the quote function!


----------



## BullKurtz




----------



## Sarah G

Love his voice:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Travis007

Coyote said:


> BB King and Eric Clapton


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## eagle1462010

MeBelle said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

Just What I Needed!  ~ The Cars


----------



## ChrisL

Shake It Up!  Ooo-ooo, shake it up!


----------



## ChrisL

Let's Go! ~ The Cars


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

And this makes me immediately think of Prince, Let's Go Crazy!  Woo-hoo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Wish I could embed a video, but there are no You Tube videos available of Prince, so this is the best I can do).  

Prince Lets Go Crazy Video - musik-fan01 - MyVideo


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## ChrisL

If I Ain't Got You ~ Alicia Keys


----------



## ChrisL

Fallin ~ More Alicia!


----------



## ChrisL

Fire We Make ~ Alicia Keys


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## ChrisL

Anyone like Sade?


----------



## ChrisL

I LOVE this one!


----------



## ChrisL

The Game of Love ~ Santana with Michelle Branch


----------



## ChrisL

Santana with Manzo Corazon Espinado (I don't know what they're singing about, but it's still sexy - Lol! )


----------



## ChrisL

And now to change it up, some more Cars.  Or as we say in New England, The Cas.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Diary ~ Alicia Keys


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> I LOVE this one!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MeBelle

*Throwback Thursdays!*




​this one is not about you​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Starlight




----------



## ChrisL

Starlight said:


>



Not the kind of music I usually listen to, but how lovely and romantic!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010

Starlight said:


>


Sounds Great but I'd need a translation.............


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



I like some Creed too.  This one was supposedly dedicated to his newborn son.  Isn't that the sweetest thing?


----------



## MeBelle

It's pouring outside, we have a drought going on and all that, reminded me of this song.

​


this is not about you​


----------



## MeBelle

Thunder too!
​nope​


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> Thunder too!
> ​nope​



Michelle Mebelle!  Whenever I first saw your screen name, I thought of this song!


----------



## Kosh




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

Love this group and this song....I can listen to it over and over...miss you Intense 


_Up here with the birds and the angels and the bombs
Eighty-nine missions and I ain't twenty-one
Thinking of my mother and the girl I left behind
Come on silver darling, we were born to fly
Yeah we were born to fly_

I think I'd like to fly


----------



## Coyote




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Here's another one from Creed that I like . . .


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Glow

_
You're making your way through this mean, old world
Riding on an ocean of grief
But the sun and the sky shine in your eyes
Lighting a way home_


----------



## ChrisL

Crank it up!


----------



## ChrisL

To all of you who are democrats or republicans.    Totally awesome tune here, crank it up!


----------



## Kosh

To all the far left drones on this board as well as all the others filled with hate..


----------



## Kosh

In memory of Ronnie James Dio:


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Kosh




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Obviously, as you can tell, I love the classic rock.  My dad used to always listen to this kind of music when I was small, and I would sing and dance, and I remember this being one of my favorite bands when I was a little one.  I especially liked Horse With No Name.  That was one of my favorite songs!


----------



## ChrisL

I also like these . . .


----------



## Kosh




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Yeeeaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## ChrisL

I was going to post Fool in the Rain by LZ to keep with the "fool" theme, but I like this one better.   

It is, like, totally groovy, man.


----------



## ChrisL

Kosh said:


>



I would like your song, but I must admit that I'm not very crazy about KISS.    I do like their song Beth though.  It's quite beautiful considering KISS did it.


----------



## ChrisL

Now, time for The Lemon Song.  I just love the little riff at the beginning of this song.


----------



## Kosh




----------



## Cross




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## eagle1462010

Cross said:


>


Haven't heard that one in a long time.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross

eagle1462010 said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that one in a long time.
Click to expand...


I'm going a little light tonight....


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Country music!!??    Gaaaaa!!!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Funny video.


----------



## MeBelle

Coyote 

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## Starlight

ChrisL said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the kind of music I usually listen to, but how lovely and romantic!
Click to expand...

The music is not the kind I usually listen to either, Chris, but I really like his music. 
Glad you liked it.


----------



## Starlight

eagle1462010 said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Great but I'd need a translation.............
Click to expand...

Here is the translation, Eagle 
English translation:
Kiss Me A Lot

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
As if tonight were
the last time.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
for I'm scared to lose you,
lose you afterwards.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
As if tonight were
the last time.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
for I'm scared to lose you,
lose you afterwards.

I want to have you very close
To see myself in your eyes,
To see you next to me.
Think that perhaps tomorrow
I already will be far,
very far away from you.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
As if tonight were
the last time.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
for I'm scared to lose you,
lose you afterwards.

Kiss me, give me many kisses,
for I'm scared to lose you,
lose you afterwards.

Because I'm scared to lose you,
lose you afterwards.


----------



## eagle1462010

Starlight said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds Great but I'd need a translation.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is the translation, Eagle
> English translation:
> Kiss Me A Lot
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> As if tonight were
> the last time.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> for I'm scared to lose you,
> lose you afterwards.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> As if tonight were
> the last time.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> for I'm scared to lose you,
> lose you afterwards.
> 
> I want to have you very close
> To see myself in your eyes,
> To see you next to me.
> Think that perhaps tomorrow
> I already will be far,
> very far away from you.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> As if tonight were
> the last time.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> for I'm scared to lose you,
> lose you afterwards.
> 
> Kiss me, give me many kisses,
> for I'm scared to lose you,
> lose you afterwards.
> 
> Because I'm scared to lose you,
> lose you afterwards.
Click to expand...


----------



## MeBelle

*In memory of; Memorial Day
Let us not forget*

​


----------



## MeBelle

Warning: Bagpipes

​


----------



## eagle1462010

MeBelle said:


> *In memory of; Memorial Day
> Let us not forget*
> 
> ​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

The rest try...and fail.  No woman in the world can sing rock like Ann Wilson.  It aint even close


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

It's just a classic


----------



## BluePhantom

I have to say this is probably one of my most favorite songs ever


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mad Scientist

From one of the only R&B albums I ever bought:


----------



## BluePhantom

I have been trying to find a poster that I can dedicate this to on the Flame Zone.  Ha Shev?  Delta?  I don't know


----------



## BluePhantom

And i have to post my official theme song


----------



## BluePhantom

not a song but funny as hell.  Worth a listen


I love "Romance and Affection falling off quickly."


----------



## ChrisL

I really love some Marvin Gaye songs.  http://data:image/png;base64,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


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Oooo!  Sexy time!


----------



## ChrisL

I heard this song today.  So pretty.


----------



## ChrisL

Happy Saturday!


----------



## boedicca




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bob Seger!


----------



## ChrisL

The audio seems a bit off with this one, but still a good song!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Coyote

Black Lillies - Soul of Man


So sing tonight and drink your fill 
A few more hours of life to kill 
Hold the one you love easy on your mind 
Maybe it’s for real this time, maybe its for real this time


----------



## Coyote




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## ChrisL

I always loved Bush, and I think Gavin is pretty cute too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## Impenitent




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Rosalee and Odes


----------



## MeBelle

\


​


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> \
> 
> View attachment 42142​


----------



## MeBelle

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> View attachment 42142​
Click to expand...

One of my all time favorites...
from Corey  ♥


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## eagle1462010

MeBelle said:


> ​


Great song I was always partial to............


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Great song I was always partial to............
Click to expand...


This one is my favorite . .  .


----------



## ChrisL

How about some Aerosmith!  Here is a song I haven't heard in a while!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010

for JR  LOL


----------



## boedicca




----------



## eagle1462010

boedicca said:


>


Drive in Movie.............Those were the days.................


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> for JR  LOL



I think this is a good one for JR too.


----------



## TrinityPower

eagle1462010 said:


>


Movie was not so good but music from it was fantastic.  Same with the movie Eddie and the Cruisers


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## BluePhantom

Let's do some underground bands that were big in your home area (like at least a three state following) but never took the next step to national stardom.

From the great Pacific Northwest we have the following offerings...Ladies and gentlemen, from Seattle, Washington...I give you, The Heats


----------



## BluePhantom

Following the underground bands....let me introduce you to the band from Seattle, Washington...Rail.  (BTW...their self-released album named "Arrival" was as good as any album in the 1980s)


----------



## BluePhantom

A legend of the Inland Empire and Pacific Northwest in the late 80s and early 90s.  From northern Idaho...the Scott Mallett Band


----------



## BluePhantom

And no survey of great unknown bands of the Pacific Northwest would be complete without the ultimate comedy band...from Seattle, Washington....Uncle Bonsai.  Just listen to the words.


----------



## BluePhantom

oh hell, lets toss in the Crazy 8's just for good measure


----------



## BluePhantom

And now back to your regularly scheduled programming.  This is a special song for my daughter and I.  We interpret it differently than the words suggest.    We interpret it not as a romantic love song but a duet with a father sending his daughter out on her own and her need to leave and he is not ready to let her go. .


----------



## MeBelle

BluePhantom said:


> A legend of the Inland Empire and Pacific Northwest in the late 80s and early 90s.  From northern Idaho...the Scott Mallett Band




You didn't!
Yes you did...if you hadn't I was thinking about it!!


----------



## MeBelle

Mr. Whitekeys - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia   <<< back ground first....

​


----------



## MeBelle

That's it for Mr Whitekeys!! lol​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

I forgot how much I liked her...

​


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> I forgot how much I liked her...
> 
> ​



I used to like Jewel too.  I had forgotten all about her!  I wonder what happened to her career?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Everlast - the same singer as in House Of Pain.  

This is Santana and Everlast . . .


----------



## TrinityPower

This music always takes my mind to a drive along the beach on a sunny day


----------



## TrinityPower

My husband's favorite redhead


----------



## TrinityPower

Such a great song


----------



## TrinityPower

Awesome song.  Words to live by.  One of my favorite songs


----------



## TrinityPower

One of my favorites from my 45's collection.


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## TrinityPower

My daddy's song


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> One of my favorites from my 45's collection.



I've heard that one before but never knew who sang it!


----------



## ChrisL

I never knew who sang this one either until a few years back.  It was apparently a one-hit wonder.  These guys sound a lot like a band I've heard before though I can't remember who.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> I never knew who sang this one either until a few years back.  It was apparently a one-hit wonder.  These guys sound a lot like a band I've heard before though I can't remember who.


Is the band you are thinking of Kansas?  I have not heard this song in a long time.  I know too many songs lol.  Must be why I am pretty good at the Song Pop game


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew who sang this one either until a few years back.  It was apparently a one-hit wonder.  These guys sound a lot like a band I've heard before though I can't remember who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the band you are thinking of Kansas?  I have not heard this song in a long time.  I know too many songs lol.  Must be why I am pretty good at the Song Pop game
Click to expand...


I'm not sure.  I just know that they sound like someone else I've heard before.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew who sang this one either until a few years back.  It was apparently a one-hit wonder.  These guys sound a lot like a band I've heard before though I can't remember who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the band you are thinking of Kansas?  I have not heard this song in a long time.  I know too many songs lol.  Must be why I am pretty good at the Song Pop game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.  I just know that they sound like someone else I've heard before.
Click to expand...

Voice is similar to Ric Ocasic of The Cars also


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew who sang this one either until a few years back.  It was apparently a one-hit wonder.  These guys sound a lot like a band I've heard before though I can't remember who.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the band you are thinking of Kansas?  I have not heard this song in a long time.  I know too many songs lol.  Must be why I am pretty good at the Song Pop game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure.  I just know that they sound like someone else I've heard before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Voice is similar to Ric Ocasic of The Cars also
Click to expand...


I love the Cars.  I'm familiar with them though, so it isn't them.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh well, moving on . . . I really always loved this remake by the Fugees of Roberta Flack's Killing Me Softly.  Lauren has very strong vocals and sounds great, IMO.  Obviously, I like a little bit of hip hop.


----------



## ChrisL

I love Gloria Estefan!


----------



## ChrisL

Last one!  Have to get back to work now!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Treeshepherd

ChrisL said:


> I always loved Bush, and I think Gavin is pretty cute too.



Bush rawks


----------



## ChrisL

Treeshepherd said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always loved Bush, and I think Gavin is pretty cute too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush rawks
Click to expand...


One of the best grunge bands of the 90s, IMO.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Vandalshandle

This generation's Jerry Lee Lewis:


----------



## Ernie S.

Check these folks out. They have dozens of videos on youtube. Very creative and usually quite funny.


----------



## Ernie S.

Coyote said:


> Rock Me Baby


I wish I could send multiple thanks for that!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Skid Fisher

An old favorite -


----------



## hangover

double cd comes out july 21st


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL

A couple of my favorites from Tom Petty.


----------



## ChrisL

And this is another good one.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

These are just some of my favorite Pearl Jam tunes.  They are a really great band.


----------



## ChrisL

And now, it's time for some Nirvana!  Woot!  

This one here is a cover of David Bowie's song, The Man Who Sold The World, but it is one of my absolute favorites from Nirvana.  I think it is even better than the original.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vandalshandle

Elvis in his prime:


----------



## Vandalshandle

More of Elvis' best:


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## MeBelle

My Brother and SIL   

​


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a country song that I like.  This song is pretty much kick ass.  Mr. Daniels has amazing fiddlin skills.  "Chicken in the bread pan pickin at dough!"


----------



## BluePhantom

ok I just want to give a little background on this song.  I was the lead singer in a rock band in high school and college and this has always been my favorite song of all times, both back then and today.  So even though we were an original band, I insisted that we played a cover of this song live and luckily I had two guitarists that could pull it off.  It always brought down the house not only because of their guitar work but because it fit my vocal range perfectly and I was able to sing it with power and accuracy.  Ladies and gentlemen.....

THE SINNER!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Brenda Lee, singing about my home...The South. In fact, Brenda lived less than 3 miles from me in Atlanta, before she and her mom moved to Nashville so she could start her recording career at about age 11 or 12.:


----------



## Vandalshandle

And, Brenda's cover of America the beautiful:


----------



## BluePhantom

Ok what I want to hear are mini-concerts...5 awesome songs by the same band. Live recordings are best. I will start

*Forgotten Legends Vol I - Mini Concert *

*APRIL WINE*

I had a kick ass mix of April Wine on two CDs and loaned them to a student of mine who was of the millennial generation.  She had never heard of April Wine so I loaned her my CDs.  At the end of the semester I asked for them back and she said "_oh you aren't getting them back ever.  Fuck you. Just forget it. Flunk me, I don't fucking care. It's about all my friends and I listen to now._"  It was worth the loss of the CDs to turn on a millennial to classic awesomeness.


----------



## BluePhantom

*Encore*


----------



## TrinityPower

Here is a song that came up on a game I play.  I remember really liking this song but had been so long since I heard it that I looked it up on youtube.  Had no idea there was a group called The Babys but I sure recognized the lead singer.  First song I ever associated with him was Change in the very vintage MTV days


----------



## TrinityPower

Another great one not many probably remember.  I have this on a 45


----------



## TrinityPower

I am on a roll


----------



## TrinityPower

Wow have not heard this in probably 35 years.  Still The One is played on the radio often but not thisone


----------



## TrinityPower

Ahh music to my ears...Have this 45 too


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Ok what I want to hear are mini-concerts...5 awesome songs by the same band. Live recordings are best. I will start
> 
> *Forgotten Legends Vol I - Mini Concert *
> 
> *APRIL WINE*
> 
> I had a kick ass mix of April Wine on two CDs and loaned them to a student of mine who was of the millennial generation.  She had never heard of April Wine so I loaned her my CDs.  At the end of the semester I asked for them back and she said "_oh you aren't getting them back ever.  Fuck you. Just forget it. Flunk me, I don't fucking care. It's about all my friends and I listen to now._"  It was worth the loss of the CDs to turn on a millennial to classic awesomeness.



I also haven't heard of that band before, although a couple of the songs sound vaguely familiar.  

Maybe later I'll do a Led Zeppelin mini concert.  They are one of my favorite oldies rock bands.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Here is a song that came up on a game I play.  I remember really liking this song but had been so long since I heard it that I looked it up on youtube.  Had no idea there was a group called The Babys but I sure recognized the lead singer.  First song I ever associated with him was Change in the very vintage MTV days



"The Babys" is a pretty funny band name!    They should have a song called "Ga-ga, goo-goo."


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Another great one not many probably remember.  I have this on a 45



Never heard that one before.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

More 80s dance music!    I love it!


----------



## ChrisL

I think this might be one of my favorite dance songs from the 80s by a female.  It's a great song, IMO.  I LOOOOVE it!


----------



## Vandalshandle

WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS WHILE DRINKING A COKE!


----------



## ChrisL

Vandalshandle said:


> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS WHILE DRINKING A COKE!



  I liked the little guy in the knickers.


----------



## ChrisL

Vandalshandle said:


> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS WHILE DRINKING A COKE!



This one rivals it for silliness, I think.


----------



## TrinityPower

Vandalshandle said:


> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS WHILE DRINKING A COKE!


I think I saw Jimmy Walker twice, the guy that played Isaac on Love Boat, a black version of Gene Simmons, and I must say those big bow ties were something to see and the guy in the red shirt and black pants was really happenin'


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a song that came up on a game I play.  I remember really liking this song but had been so long since I heard it that I looked it up on youtube.  Had no idea there was a group called The Babys but I sure recognized the lead singer.  First song I ever associated with him was Change in the very vintage MTV days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Babys" is a pretty funny band name!    They should have a song called "Ga-ga, goo-goo."
Click to expand...

I have not heard the group name before but I remember the song from back when I was about 9ish?  The lead singer is John Waite who had a solo career along with being the lead for the band Bad English.  He sure had that late 70's early 80's look though  lol


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> WARNING! DO NOT WATCH THIS WHILE DRINKING A COKE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one rivals it for silliness, I think.
Click to expand...

That was the craze of the time...to d mime and the robot well was huge.  It was liken to people voguing in the late 80's early 90's.  The outfits fit the genre of early 80's.  And remember this sort of thing was at the predawn or dawn of videos so there were no budgets.  This looks like it was on a show like Dance Fever or something similar


----------



## TrinityPower

Ok I will play...here is my mini concert.  My most favorite country band ever!!  Their harmony and sound is like a sweet breeze on a hot day to me.


----------



## BluePhantom

Some classic Jethro Tull


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

I posted the version with lyrics because this song is so brilliant.  The music is incredible and uses a lot of unorthodox tonality.  But the lyrics tell the story of "Aqualung" (an old man breathing off an oxygen tank while he watches children play on the playground in the park) who everyone thinks is a pedophile, but in reality he has no such thoughts.  He is just a sick, homeless, dying, old man that deserves compassion instead of contempt.  The harder music sections at the beginning and the end are what other people see...the softer music in the middle is what he is really doing according to someone who sees reality  (btw...a dog end is a cigarette butt).  The song is about making assumptions to rid yourself of the burden of helping someone in need.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> I posted the version with lyrics because this song is so brilliant.  The music is incredible and uses a lot of unorthodox tonality.  But the lyrics tell the story of "Aqualung" (an old man breathing off an oxygen tank while he watches children play on the playground in the park) who everyone thinks is a pedophile, but in reality he has no such thoughts.  He is just a sick, homeless, dying, old man that deserves compassion instead of contempt.  The harder music sections at the beginning and the end are what other people see...the softer music in the middle is what he is really doing according to someone who sees reality  (btw...a dog end is a cigarette butt).  The song is about making assumptions to rid yourself of the burden of helping someone in need.



Hmm.  I would have to disagree.  I believe the song is about a pedophile.  In the second line of the song, it says "watching little girls with bad intent."  

Sitting on a park bench
*Eyeing little girls
With bad intent.*
Snot running down his nose
Greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Drying in the cold sun
Watching as the frilly panties run.
Feeling like a dead duck
Spitting out pieces of his broken luck.

Sun streaking cold
An old man wandering lonely.
Taking time
The only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad,
As he bends to pick a dog end
Goes down to a bog to
Warm his feet.

Feeling alone
The army's up the rode
Salvation a la mode and
A cup of tea.
Aqualung my friend
Don't start away uneasy
You poor old sod
You see it's only me.

Do you still remember
December's foggy freeze
When the ice that
Clings on to your beard is
Screaming agony.
And you snatch your rattling last breaths
With deep-sea diver sounds,
And the flowers bloom like
Madness in the spring.

Sun streaking cold
An old man wandering lonely.
Taking time
The only way he knows.
Leg hurting bad,
As he bends to pick a dog end
Goes down to a bog to
Warm his feet.

Feeling alone
The army's up the rode
Salvation a la mode and
A cup of tea.
Aqualung my friend
Don't start away uneasy
You poor old sod
You see it's only me.

Aqualung my friend
Don't just start away uneasy
You poor old sod
You see it's only me.

Sitting on a park bench
Eying little girls
With bad intent.
Snot running down his nose
Greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes.
Drying in the cold sun
*Watching as the frilly panties run.*
Feeling like a dead duck
Spitting out pieces of his broken luck.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm going to have to post my mini concert tomorrow.  I'm beat and I just don't feel like doing that right now!


----------



## ChrisL

I would have loved to see these guys live, that is why I chose them for my mini concert.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Couldn't find a live version of this one . . . one of my favs so it has to be included though!  



No live version of this either, but another one of my favorites.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Muhammed

Ozzy used to have a great steady voice


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MeBelle

♥ Mom 7 5 2015


​


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Coyote

Simon & Garfunkle: He was my brother


----------



## BluePhantom

Coyote said:


> Simon & Garfunkle: He was my brother




Man that's a great song.  Rare too.  Not many people know that one.  I first heard it when I was about 19 (about 25 years ago or so) and thought it was a really great unknown song.  Thank for the reminder.


----------



## BluePhantom

Totally unheard song but great for 1976. If anyone can name the lead singer I will be very impressed.


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

Man I had forgotten how good these guys were



AND THE LEAD SINGER OF THE SHORT LIVED BUT AWESOME BAND PIPER WAS......


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

Sorry for all the Billy Squier.  I am rediscovering a legend of my youth in the the 70s and 80s that I had forgotten.


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

ok...you know when you are a kid and you are all heartbroken because your girlfriend broke up with you.  You sit in your room and play depressing music and weep into your pillow hoping no one will ever know?  Yeah this is one I listened to over and over when my girlfriend Tonya and I broke up.  Damn I was pitiful.


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

Ok this one is a special song for me that I haven't heard in probably 20 years.  It's apparently about John Lennon but I remember it hit a particular nerve with me because I felt it described me and also because as I was a singer it fit my falsetto very well.  But I remember singing this over and over in melancholy days when I was convinced that there was not a person in the world that understood me.  Jeez....what an arrogant, self-entitled ass I was.    But still it's a FANTASTIC song.


----------



## BluePhantom

Ok I think we have played out Billy Squier.  thanks for enduring my rediscovery.  One last note: it was Billy Squier that turned me on to telecasters.  I have always loved how telecasters sound and have preferred them ever since.  Thank you Billy for the music and turning me on to the Fender Telecaster


----------



## Coyote

BluePhantom said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon & Garfunkle: He was my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that's a great song.  Rare too.  Not many people know that one.  I first heard it when I was about 19 (about 25 years ago or so) and thought it was a really great unknown song.  Thank for the reminder.
Click to expand...


It's one of my long time favorites - I grew up on Simon and Garfunkle   Their songs are musical poetry...and this one has always affected me.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> Totally unheard song but great for 1976. If anyone can name the lead singer I will be very impressed.



Never heard of them before.


----------



## ChrisL

I like him.  This one is my favorite of the ones BP posted by Billy Squier.  Good song!  Now it's going to be stuck in my head for days.  Lol!


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## TrinityPower

Manonthestreet said:


>


N
my favorite Kathy mattea song! That whole album is fabulous


----------



## TrinityPower

Manonthestreet said:


>


Love don Williams. Got to see him in concert some years ago. He was so good. Just sat on his chair and sang


----------



## IsaacNewton

Coyote said:


> Roberta Flack - First Time Ever I saw Your Face



Greatest love song every written or recorded.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Eagles The Last Resort Lyrics Lyrics007


----------



## TrinityPower

This is such a great song.  If my grandfather wrote songs this is what he would say


----------



## TrinityPower

Like country music or not this song is spot on and the video is hilarious


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Those are for Goddess Ashtara because of her comments on the sexuality thread.    Lol!


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> ^^^
> 
> Those are for Goddess Ashtara because of her comments on the sexuality thread.    Lol!


I had to go look at that thread since you mentioned it lol.  The posts on that thread remind me of a song too.  I will post it


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## TrinityPower

Here is another good one...I am coming over with a weed eater, cool whip and a live chicken!


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> Here is another good one...I am coming over with a weed eater, cool whip and a live chicken!



Lol!  Why have I never heard of this guy before?


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another good one...I am coming over with a weed eater, cool whip and a live chicken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!  Why have I never heard of this guy before?
Click to expand...

He has been around for decades.  First song I remember was the Streak and I got the 45 when I was 3 or so.  He has been around since the late 60's early 70's.  Not sure if he still has it but he did have his own theatre in Branson.  He is a riot.  I will post another but it doesn't have an official video


----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## TrinityPower

Another from Ray with words of wisdom


----------



## BluePhantom

Let's do a mini line-up from 1982 when I was but a wee lad of 12 years old....a few songs from the ultra-classic *Frank Marino Juggernaut* album.  One of the first albums I ever owned.  Does anyone even remember _Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush?_



I love this one.  It paints such a vivid picture of a man going off to war.  If you listen to only one song on this post, this is the one to listen to not only for the amazing guitar work, but for the incredible story of our soldiers.  I had my band cover this years ago for the sole reason that I wanted to sing it and send the message.  Thank a veteran today.


----------



## BluePhantom

How about a little mini concert of a great band of the early 80s and late 70s...*TRIUMPH*!



Ahhhh...the Magic Power.  Incredible song.  Listen to all that treble...my how times have changed.  

Man...Rik Emmit was so good as both a guitarist and a singer


----------



## BluePhantom

Just a quick little dedication to my loving wife TrinityPower   A classic song that no one should ever forget and it fits my baby so wonderfully.  She is definitely rock candy...hard, sweet, and sticky.   No one did it in the 1970s like Ronnie Montrose with Sammy Hagar backing him up.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> How about a little mini concert of a great band of the early 80s and late 70s...*TRIUMPH*!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh...the Magic Power.  Incredible song.  Listen to all that treble...my how times have changed.
> 
> Man...Rik Emmit was so good as both a guitarist and a singer



Now there is a band I've heard of before.    Some good songs.  I like Magic Power too.


----------



## Coyote

Simon & Garfunkle: The Times They are a Changing


----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - My Back Pages


----------



## Coyote

Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne


Some choose to fall behind
Some choose to lead
Some choose a golden path
Laden with greed
But it's the noble heart
That makes you strong
And in that heart, I'm with you all along..


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons: Lovers Eyes


_But do not ask the price I pay,_
_I must live with my quiet rage_
_Tame the ghosts in my head_
_That run wild and wish me dead_
_Should you shake my ash to the wind_
_Lord, forget all of my sins_
_Oh, let me die where I lie_
_Neath the curse of my lover's eyes._


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## BluePhantom

How about a new mini-concert.  Hard to find live video of this guy but he was a 1980s icon...Ladies and gentlemen... Howard Jones.



Not one of his hits but man I love the delicacy of the piano in this song.  Just stunningly beautiful


----------



## BluePhantom

I don't think I need to introduce this one...just crank up the volume as loud as possible and enjoy.  These guys were my first concert ever on the Pyromania Tour



Ever been at one of those concerts when someone else famous joins the band for a song?  You know the surprise guest star for a fun little tune?  Yeah me either.  You get to tonight though.


----------



## ChrisL

Journey is a good 70s/80s band.


----------



## TrinityPower

ChrisL said:


> Journey is a good 70s/80s band.


All of their songs are fabulous.  Never the same after Perry departed.  They replaced the drummer recently too. Deen got himself into trouble.  His career is toast.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Journey is a good 70s/80s band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of their songs are fabulous.  Never the same after Perry departed.  They replaced the drummer recently too. Deen got himself into trouble.  His career is toast.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize they were even still together.  I agree, they have a lot of great songs.


----------



## TrinityPower

My favorite Journey song and I am posting this one with Deen singing.  He isn't "the voice" but dang me he is pretty freaking good.  For BluePhantom


----------



## turtledude

No one can replace Jerry but Phish's Trey Anastasio did one hell of a job filling in


----------



## TrinityPower

Yeah a high school classmate of mine was married to Deen.  I do not know him myself but have 3 cousins who know him.  They (Journey)were just playing in Vegas a month or so ago.  Their front man is now and asian fellow named Arnell.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Journey is a good 70s/80s band.



Man they were on my list for a mini-concert too.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> My favorite Journey song and I am posting this one with Deen singing.  He isn't "the voice" but dang me he is pretty freaking good.  For BluePhantom




Yeah, I love that one too!    Wheels in the Sky . . . another great one!


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> No one can replace Jerry but Phish's Trey Anastasio did one hell of a job filling in



That is a long song, TD!    Good one though!


----------



## TrinityPower

Still they ride is my favorite...but then again they have too many to choose one.  This song is so beautiful and I can't decide if this is my favorite...or Send Her My Love....sigh too many...can't decide


----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> My favorite Journey song and I am posting this one with Deen singing.  He isn't "the voice" but dang me he is pretty freaking good.  For BluePhantom




Awww thank you  baby.    That such a great song.  Let me give one back to you and I hope you won't be upset by revealing this publically but this is our song that we kissed to in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas after a lovely meal at _Mon Ami Gabi _in Paris.  Only years later did we realize how much the lyrics translated into English described us so perfectly.  The first time we met in person and the most romantic night of my life. I fell so deeply in love with you and that love has not diminished even the smallest bit.

This is for you my lover, my partner, my angel, my wife.


----------



## ChrisL

I like this one too.


----------



## TrinityPower

I got kind of worn out hearing Journey for awhile.  My daughter played them constantly but some songs just never "fade"


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Journey song and I am posting this one with Deen singing.  He isn't "the voice" but dang me he is pretty freaking good.  For BluePhantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you  baby.    That such a great song.  Let me give one back to you and I hope you won't be upset by revealing this publically but this is our song that we kissed to in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas after a lovely meal at _Mon Petite Gabi _in Paris.  Only years later did we realize how much the lyrics translated into English described us so perfectly.  The first time we met in person and the most romantic night of my life. I fell so deeply in love with you and that love has not diminished even the smallest bit.
> 
> This is for you my lover, my partner, my angel, my wife.
Click to expand...


I think you two need to go get a room or something.    J/K.  I think you guys are very cute together.


----------



## TrinityPower

This was the best album they had in my opinion and sadly this song was never on the radio but I love dancing to this.  Listen for all the song titles in it


----------



## TrinityPower

This is not really for this thread but if interested watch this.  There is no voice like Perry but wow he is a prima dona


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite Journey song and I am posting this one with Deen singing.  He isn't "the voice" but dang me he is pretty freaking good.  For BluePhantom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww thank you  baby.    That such a great song.  Let me give one back to you and I hope you won't be upset by revealing this publically but this is our song that we kissed to in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas after a lovely meal at _Mon Petite Gabi _in Paris.  Only years later did we realize how much the lyrics translated into English described us so perfectly.  The first time we met in person and the most romantic night of my life. I fell so deeply in love with you and that love has not diminished even the smallest bit.
> 
> This is for you my lover, my partner, my angel, my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you two need to go get a room or something.    J/K.  I think you guys are very cute together.
Click to expand...



I get to go home to her tomorrow after being away all week on business.  We will have a room then.


----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


> This is not really for this thread but if interested watch this.  There is no voice like Perry but wow he is a prima dona



I think most musicians/actors are like that.  It takes a certain kind of person to be a "performer."


----------



## ChrisL

I think this is a great song . . . Heroes ~ David Bowie


And I like Suffragette City too.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Don't you think this is more techno than hip hop?


----------



## ChrisL

The Black Eyed Peas are classified in the "hip hop" genre, but they are definitely techno.  Just listen.  Love the use of Dick Dale's guitar work on this though.


----------



## ChrisL

Now that makes me want to listen to this.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Does anyone like Velvet Revolver?  They were pretty good, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Too bad about Scott Weiland.  One would think the dude is suffering from brain damage.    I mean really, I think I could do a better job singing this song.


----------



## ChrisL

^^^

Embarrassing, amirite?


----------



## ChrisL

Here he is singing this same song live some years ago.  What in the hell happened to him??


----------



## Coyote

Daniel Lanois - Under the Stormy Sky


----------



## TrinityPower

Mini Concer


----------



## Coyote

The Highwaymen - Michael


----------



## TrinityPower

Love this song.  The mix of country and caribbean sound is unique...Oh and the singer resembles my husband so double plus for me. LOL


----------



## TrinityPower

I have to share this video because like country music or no the video is such a crack up.  Looking for a laugh, watch this


----------



## TrinityPower

I should start a different thread for just country songs...I wish country could go back to this era and backward


----------



## Coyote

Black Lilies - Soul of Man


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Rexroth's Daughter


spring will come back i know it will & it will do its best 
so useful so endangered like a lion or a breast
i think about my children when i look at any child's face
& pray that we will find a way to get with all this amazing grace
it's so cold out there tonight so stormy i can hardly see
& i'm looking for rexroth's daughter & i guess i always will be


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown - Walkin' Daddy


You're walkin' daddy off through the woods you old hillbilly
You said "this is my son in whom I am well pleased"

Ain't no road a good road until it's free to everyone
We're walkin' daddy father holy ghost & son

Ain't no sorrow can dim the love comes shining through
I'm walkin' daddy I know what I am here to do


alan1 ...ever heard this one?


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Coyote

Arlo & Pete - Deportee


----------



## Coyote

Pete and Arlo....You've got to walk that lonesome valley


----------



## Coyote

Boney M...Rivers of Babylon


----------



## Coyote

Boney M - Rasputin


----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## Cross




----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


>



Great song!  My favorite Stevie Nicks song is Sara.


----------



## ChrisL

This is another favorite.  Stevie and Tom Petty.


----------



## Cross

ChrisL said:


> This is another favorite.  Stevie and Tom Petty.



 Hard to beat Stevie Nicks and Mike Campbell on the same stage.....

Keeping up with  Stevie and Fleetwood Mac over the years was akin to watching General Hospital through it's run.


----------



## ChrisL

Cross said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is another favorite.  Stevie and Tom Petty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to beat Stevie Nicks and Mike Campbell on the same stage.....
> 
> Keeping up with  Stevie and Fleetwood Mac over the years was akin to watching General Hospital through it's run.
Click to expand...


Mike Campbell?  That must be the guitarist?  I don't really know all of their names.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Coyote

Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne


----------



## Coyote

Deep Purple - Child in Time


----------



## turtledude

one of the greatest 60s bands-not well remembered by many but it featured Steve Marriott (RIP) of HUMBLE PIE, and Kenny Jones (The Who's drummer after Moon) along with the late great  Ronnie Lane


----------



## turtledude

Coyote said:


> Deep Purple - Child in Time




Ian Gillan is one of the greatest blues/acid rock vocalists ever.  Up there with Plant, Marriott, Lake, Daltrey, Bruce and  Byron


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## namvet

she's looking better than ever


----------



## namvet




----------



## derk

Good to see you. I saw you were at PF.
Pm me.


----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## derk




----------



## BluePhantom

Well....she isn't wrong


----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## CremeBrulee

Aretha Franklin, King Curtis, and Duane Allman


----------



## ChrisL

I love these guys!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Relaxing on Pinot Grigio and Peter, Paul and Mary...Day is Done


Do you ask why I'm sighing, my son?
You shall inherit what mankind has done
In a world filled with sorrow and woe
If you ask me why this is so, I really don't know


----------



## Coyote

PP&M - Follow Me


----------



## Coyote

Weave me the sunshine...

I've seen the steel and the concrete crumble
Shine on me again
The proud and the mighty all have stumbled
Shine on me again


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## Coyote

Blood, Sweat and Tears - When I Die


----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom


----------



## Coyote

Peter, Paul and Mary: All the Good Times We Had...1966


I thought my dreams would be enough for a while,
And all the plans that we made.
Hey, we had love, that was all that we had;
Even that don't seem the same.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

TrinityPower said:


> BluePhantom




Oh baby.  I love you so much.


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BluePhantom




----------



## BluePhantom

Ok I want to share this with everyone.  We all have "perfect moments in our life".  This was one of them.  I was about 24 and I was driving from Seattle to Pittsburgh in my blue convertible Mustang (that we affectionately called the "Night Mare").  I was taking a long route and winding all over the place to see sites.  It was in summer and I had the top down.  I had been driving across Montana and Wyoming all day en route to see Mount Rushmore and the sun was setting behind me. I was driving in South Dakota and the sun was shining off the Black Hills.  The air was warm and the wind was whipping around me in the most comfortable and beautiful way and the view was just so beautiful with all the colors that lit up the sky and the mountains.  I felt so perfectly at ease...perhaps one of the most content moments of my life and this song started playing.  It just capped off a perfect moment and I flew down the highway in that setting.


----------



## BluePhantom

For my daughter


----------



## BluePhantom

I named my daughter after this song


----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom said:


> Ok I want to share this with everyone.  We all have "perfect moments in our life".  This was one of them.  I was about 24 and I was driving from Seattle to Pittsburgh in my blue convertible Mustang (that we affectionately called the "Night Mare").  I was taking a long route and winding all over the place to see sites.  It was in summer and I had the top down.  I had been driving across Montana and Wyoming all day en route to see Mount Rushmore and the sun was setting behind me. I was driving in South Dakota and the sun was shining off the Black Hills.  The air was warm and the wind was whipping around me in the most comfortable and beautiful way and the view was just so beautiful with all the colors that lit up the sky and the mountains.  I felt so perfectly at ease...perhaps one of the most content moments of my life and this song started playing.  It just capped off a perfect moment and I flew down the highway in that setting.


My favorite song of LRB.  I always wanted to sing this for a karaoke selection...if I could sing lol


----------



## Coyote

Levi Lowrey - Whiskey and Wine


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heep - The Wizard


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## IsaacNewton

BluePhantom said:


> I named my daughter after this song



Great song.


----------



## IsaacNewton

This one isn't a tear jerker and Tom Waits is one of those people you wonder how they had a career but it is original and interesting in any case. The video is cool as well.


----------



## Rocko




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## hjmick

Lindsey Buckingham. Perhaps one of the most underrated guitarists alive...

Performing one of his most underappreciated songs...


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TrinityPower

BluePhantom This would be a great duet if I could sing lol


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

These guys were pretty good.  I don't really know whatever happened to them.


----------



## ChrisL

Woo hoo!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

And then we have Uncle Kracker!


----------



## IsaacNewton

A couple from the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL

Remember these guys.  I liked some of their songs!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

Uncle Kracker and Hootie were good. Time goes by way too fast.


----------



## ChrisL

I always liked this song too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

Another cool one from the 80s.


----------



## ChrisL

This was kind of a one hit wonder, but I really like the song.


----------



## ChrisL

A pretty good band from the 80s and 90s.


----------



## ChrisL

This is one of my favorite bands from the 90s.  Woot!


----------



## ChrisL

I can't post SP without including these.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyone like Jane's Addiction?


----------



## ChrisL

Incubus!  Pardon ME!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah!!


----------



## ChrisL

God this place is fucking lame on Friday nights, eh?


----------



## ChrisL

Anna Molly!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BluePhantom

For TrinityPower


----------



## ChrisL

The Deftones anybody?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Original one is still the best.    God, what a good song.


----------



## ChrisL

Since I'm a Diamond Member now, this song is to me.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Pogo

(for Rocko)​


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## TrinityPower




----------



## MeBelle




----------



## ChrisL

TrinityPower said:


>



She has a lovely voice, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> View attachment 51007​



I really wanted to like your song, but I just can't bring myself to.  I can't stand Taylor Swift.


----------



## ChrisL

Mariah's "Shake It Off."  Better, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Some corny 80s (or maybe early 90s - not sure) hair metal!!  Yeah!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Some corny 80s (or maybe early 90s - not sure) hair metal!!  Yeah!



That was mid 80s.  My band used to play that when I was in high school   I don't think I have heard it since then.  Nice posting of an old forgotten song.


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Some corny 80s (or maybe early 90s - not sure) hair metal!!  Yeah!




I will see your Fastway and raise you a Ratt


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## TrinityPower

Ok I call lol


----------



## Toro




----------



## hjmick




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BluePhantom

Toro said:


>



Thank you!  That's one of my favorite Iron Maiden songs.  Ok this is a bit sad but I five starred the drums Run to the Hills on Expert Mode on Rock Band once.  ONCE!  I am not a drummer, I am a lead singer.  TrinityPower watched me do it on Skype so i have a witness.  

No this is not me in the video.  I just included it to show how hard it was to do that.  I have never come close since, but for a lead singer that was a major accomplishment.


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some corny 80s (or maybe early 90s - not sure) hair metal!!  Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see your Fastway and raise you a Ratt
Click to expand...




BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some corny 80s (or maybe early 90s - not sure) hair metal!!  Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was mid 80s.  My band used to play that when I was in high school   I don't think I have heard it since then.  Nice posting of an old forgotten song.
Click to expand...


I thought this would be an appropriate come back.


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


>



I know that song by Cheap Trick.


----------



## ChrisL

Speaking of Cheap Trick.


----------



## Coyote

Old Crow Medicine Show - Deportee


My father's own father, he waded that river
Others before him have done just the same
They died in the hills, and they've died in the valley
Some went to heaven, without any name

Goodbye to my Juan, goodbye Rosalita
Adios mi amigo, Jesus and Maria
You won't have a name when you ride the big airplane
All they will call you will be "Deportee"

Some of us are illegal, and others not wanted
Our work contracts out, and we have to move on
Six-hundred miles to the Mexican Border
They chase us like rustlers, like outlaws, like thieves


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> Speaking of Cheap Trick.


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Cheap Trick.
Click to expand...


Their cover of Ain't That A Shame is really good.


----------



## hjmick

ChrisL said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Cheap Trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their cover of Ain't That A Shame is really good.
Click to expand...


It ain't Elvis, but it doesn't suck...


----------



## ChrisL

hjmick said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Cheap Trick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their cover of Ain't That A Shame is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It ain't Elvis, but it doesn't suck...
Click to expand...


While I appreciate his talent, I'm not much of an Elvis fan, TBH, so this version is actually better for me.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Another good one!  They sound great live too.


----------



## hjmick

Just heard this for the first time...



*Andrew McMahon Sings Stories for His Daughter on ‘Cecilia and the Satellite’*
*"I wanted her to be able to look back and know who her dad was before she was born, the successes and the failures, and for her to know I'd be there for her through the same highs and lows."

Andrew McMahon Sings Stories for His Daughter on 'Cecilia and the Satellite'*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



That was a good movie!


----------



## ChrisL

I heard this one on my way to get a coffee this morning, and Iron Man was a good movie too!  I took the car instead of walking because it's raining.


----------



## ChrisL

Thunderstruck


----------



## ChrisL

Rock and roll ain't noise pollution!!!  No sir!


----------



## eagle1462010

ChrisL said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie!
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good movie!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## namvet




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ChrisL

Say what you want about Madonna, but she really is in fantastic shape for a woman her age.  She also has a way of remaining relevant.  She is genius business woman, really.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

One of her older songs, which I kind of have stuck in my head since I posted it a couple of days ago!    That always happens to me!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet

ChrisL said:


>



never was a fan but always luved the beat to this


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



Snoop crack me up for some reason!


----------



## Sally Vater

Saw Dale Watson last night.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Sally Vater




----------



## ChrisL

I'm listening to a few songs from these guys tonight.    Cracker.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Lots of great music in the 90s.


----------



## ChrisL

Anybody here like Sublime?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Freiheit




----------



## Freiheit

Best female blues singer ever.


----------



## BlueGin

Cute video on support of animal rescue.


----------



## Cross




----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos

We have a show on NPR - Mountain Stage, that featured him recently 


Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Kosh




----------



## Kosh




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BluePhantom

MINI CONCERT!!!!  Damn Anni-Frida was hot.  I know most guys liked Agnetha but for me it was all about the red head.  Hard to find real live footage after 1979 though





and the performance that started it all


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  I actually like some Abba songs.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



To you Drifter!


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I actually like some Abba songs.




I LOVE ABBA!  Yes I realize my man-card is in jeopardy for that admission but they were just fantastic.


----------



## BluePhantom

encore


----------



## ChrisL

BluePhantom said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I actually like some Abba songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ABBA!  Yes I realize my man-card is in jeopardy for that admission but they were just fantastic.
Click to expand...


I like Fernando.  Lol.


----------



## Michelle420

To you ChrisL


----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I actually like some Abba songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ABBA!  Yes I realize my man-card is in jeopardy for that admission but they were just fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Fernando.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Fernando is a wonderful song.  I love Chiquitita too


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BluePhantom

ChrisL said:


> BluePhantom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I actually like some Abba songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE ABBA!  Yes I realize my man-card is in jeopardy for that admission but they were just fantastic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Fernando.  Lol.
Click to expand...



I saw an interview with Agnetha where she said Fernando was her favorite ABBA song.  You chose well


----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> To you ChrisL



Lol.  Have you ever seen Friday?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


>



We have a lot of diversity here tonight!  Abba, Lil Kim, Ice Cube!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Going out to ALL the baby mamas!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

I posted this one on the hip hop thread.  I love this song.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Okay, last one, and I leave you with Snoop Dogg.  The D.O. Double G.     LOL.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL

Post Layne Staley AIC.


----------



## derk




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

The Weight by The Band - Easy Rider had one of the best soundtracks ever


----------



## Coyote

Solas - No Forgotten Man
From the album Shamrock City.  Shamrock City is about the history of Butte Montana, the Irish immigration experience and the mining history of Butte...it's a wonderful album, and put together as a music and film project.

I had no idea of the history before I got the CD.  I think this song is one of the few that will never lose it's relevance - No Forgotten Man.


From the woods of California to the banks of Ohio
I've always worked each day God sent as best I'm able
While both me and the crops they failed, those damn wolves came to my door
I just couldn't put no food upon the table
Time to step up, boy, and be a man.
So they stuck you 'neath a helmet and put a shovel in your hand
Sayin' it's time to step up, boy, your family needs ya'
And though we struggled hard to save, they say our money turned no good
And that there's not gonna' be enough to feed ya'
And they say it never happened 'cause they can.
So they rob us of our livin', kick us down with shiny shoes
God knows we've paid for our dreamin'
And now they're trying to tell us that they'll own us 'till the end
Someone better pray that luck means justice
'Cause I'll be no forgotten man.

So they stuck me 'neath a helmet, put a gun into my hand
Saying time to step up, boy, your country needs ya'.
They rounded us like slaughter, they shipped us all to hell
Sayin' what doesn't kill you boy is gonna' free ya'.
Pretend it didn't happen if you can.
But I did my share of killin' and I took my share of war
God knows I bled for my leader
And now you're trying to tell me my enemy's my friend
They'll only pray as long as there is freedom
But I'll be no forgotten man.

These days I wheel the city, where the streets don't know my name
They'll say time to move on boy 'cause no one needs you.
In the shot glass there's no mercy, in your bottle only blame
Though you shout the deeds you done no one believes ya'
Come, man, spare a nickel if you can
Cause all I've got's a story, no kin to call my own
No photographs to pin upon a feelin'
But what you're trying to tell me makes the truth too hard to bend
And maybe there's just too much made of freedom
Then I'll be no forgotten man.

'Cause one man's chains become another's freedom
So I'll be no forgotten man.
'Cause one man's chains becomes another's freedom
So you'll be no forgotten man.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## namvet




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420

I've been holding out so long
I've been sleeping all alone
Lord I miss you
I've been hanging on the phone
I've been sleeping all alone
I want to kiss you


----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420

GWV5903 said:


>



Shawn Phillips is goodlookin


----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

my fav joni mitchell song 


Help me
I think I'm falling
In love again
When I get that crazy feeling, I know
I'm in trouble again
I'm in trouble
'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
And a sweet-taIking-ladies man
And you love your lovin'


----------



## GWV5903




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## GWV5903

drifter said:


> my fav joni mitchell song
> 
> 
> Help me
> I think I'm falling
> In love again
> When I get that crazy feeling, I know
> I'm in trouble again
> I'm in trouble
> 'Cause you're a rambler and a gambler
> And a sweet-taIking-ladies man
> And you love your lovin'



She is a true artist...


----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## GWV5903




----------



## ChrisL

Stevie Ray is one of my all time favorite guitarists.  He was awesome.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Idaho
When he played in one venue, they turned the lights off...and you saw was darkness...and the song
for another friend here that I miss....@Meister


All that love all those mistakes
What else can a poor man make?
So I gave up a life of crime
I gave it to a friend of mine
Something else was on my mind
The only ghost I'm haunted by
I hear her howling down below
Idaho oh Idaho

Wolves oh wolves oh can't you see?
Ain't no wolf can sing like me
And if it could then I suppose
He belongs in Idaho
Packs of dogs and cigarettes
For those who ain't done packing yet
My clothes are packed and I want to go
Idaho oh Idaho

Out at sea for seven years
I got your letter in Tangier
Thought that I'd been on a boat
Til that single word you wrote
That single word it landlocked me
Turned the masts to cedar trees
And the winds to gravel roads
Idaho oh Idaho


----------



## Coyote

John Denver...Bill Danoff - Country Roads
John Denver made it famous but Bill Danoff wrote it...the most beautiful state in America...West Virginia


----------



## Coyote

Bee Gees - Massachussetts


----------



## Coyote

Men at Work - Down Under


----------



## Coyote

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train


----------



## Coyote

Cold Play - Clocks


----------



## namvet




----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heap - Lady in Black


----------



## Coyote

Lyle Lovett - If I had a Pony


----------



## namvet




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Wow, awesome tune, every time I listen to it I get tingles.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^^

Fuck yeah!  I love that one too!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Mark Cohn - Walking in Memphis


----------



## IsaacNewton

Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.

10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm



Bored.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
Click to expand...


Life is boring to some, yes.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
Click to expand...


Sorry.    You asked.


----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
Click to expand...


I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
Click to expand...


Just because I'm not interested in listening to 10 hours of rain doesn't mean I'm bored with life.  I like to listen to music.  If you are going to be offended, then don't ask.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
Click to expand...


Hey, you know what?  A LOT of people dislike some of the songs that I LOVE, and I don't care.  No big deal really.  You can still listen to your nature sounds.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just listen to this for a few minutes, with headphones on, and see how you feel.
> 
> 10 Hours Heavy Rainfall with Thunder Ambient Sleep Sounds la lluvia del sueño tormenta Thunderstorm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  A LOT of people dislike some of the songs that I LOVE, and I don't care.  No big deal really.  You can still listen to your nature sounds.  No harm, no foul.
Click to expand...


Be happy.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  A LOT of people dislike some of the songs that I LOVE, and I don't care.  No big deal really.  You can still listen to your nature sounds.  No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be happy.
Click to expand...


I am now that I stopped listening to your rain sounds.


----------



## Coyote

Hard Times Come Again No More - Matthew Perryman Jones


I love this version


----------



## Coyote

Ryan Adams - In my Time of Need
A beautiful song, about an old married couple...


Will you comfort me, in my time of need?
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds?
Cause when we need it most, there's no rain at all
And the dust just settles right there on the feed

Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me

Cause when the calm comes down
I take the truck on into town
And buy whatever we can't seem to grow
I work these hands to bleed cause I got mouths to feed
And I got 15 dollars hid above the stove...


----------



## Coyote

Al Jolson - Brother Can You Spare a Dime?


----------



## IsaacNewton

ChrisL said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life is boring to some, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  A LOT of people dislike some of the songs that I LOVE, and I don't care.  No big deal really.  You can still listen to your nature sounds.  No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be happy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am now that I stopped listening to your rain sounds.
Click to expand...


Wow you are angry but so k. Be yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

IsaacNewton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry.    You asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I answered. If you are bored with life I'm sorry too. Try a movie they seem to lighten people up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  A LOT of people dislike some of the songs that I LOVE, and I don't care.  No big deal really.  You can still listen to your nature sounds.  No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be happy.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am now that I stopped listening to your rain sounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow you are angry but so k. Be yourself.
Click to expand...


Angry?  I don't think so.  Bored?  Yes.


----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Coyote

Daniel Lanois - Still Water...another "sad eyes" 


Sad eyes, sad eyes
Where're you going with that confidence?
Sad eyes, sad eyes
Where're you going with that confidence?

I'm going to where the boats go by
Caledonia river flow so wide
I'm going to where the boats go by
Caledonia river flow so wide

Still water - Laying over
Still water - Laying over
Still water - Laying over
Caledonia river oh, so wide


----------



## Coyote

I like this guy...French Canadian - Mon Jolie Louise

First heard it on Northern Exposure


----------



## IsaacNewton

Coyote said:


> I like this guy...French Canadian - Mon Jolie Louise
> 
> First heard it on Northern Exposure



That one is pretty good.


----------



## Coyote

Funny what comes up when I just let youtube natter on while I'm engaged in other things.

This one came up - never heard of the group or song before but it's catchy 

Nicholas and Fred Pellerin - La Chene


----------



## Coyote




----------



## ChrisL

The Beastie Boys!  I love these guys!    They have funny and entertaining videos too.


----------



## ChrisL

And this is another of my favorite videos.


----------



## namvet




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ChrisL

OMG!


----------



## ChrisL

Lol!  I know it's not Halloween.  Just reading a thread about witches and thought of this song.


----------



## ChrisL

I love this song!


----------



## ChrisL

This one is good too.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This is another of my favorite grunge bands.


----------



## konradv

Long Live the Godfather of Grunge!


NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE- Hey Hey, My My(Into the Black)


----------



## ChrisL

konradv said:


> Long Live the Godfather of Grunge!
> 
> 
> NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE- Hey Hey, My My(Into the Black)



Is that grunge?  Not sure.


----------



## ChrisL

*Andrew Wood (singer) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Andrew Patrick Wood*[1] (January 8, 1966 – March 19, 1990) was an American musician best known as the lead singer for alternative rock bands Malfunkshun[2] andMother Love Bone.[3] Wood was also known for his flamboyant aesthetical persona.

Wood formed Malfunkshun, in 1980,[1] with his brother Kevin and Regan Hagar.[2] The band used alter ego personas onstage, with Wood using the name Landrew the Love Child.[1] Though the band only had two songs released, "With Yo' Heart (Not Yo' Hands)" and "Stars-n-You", on the _Deep Six_ compilation album,[2][4][5] they are often cited as being among the "founding fathers" of the Seattle's grunge movement.[2] It was during his time in Malfunkshun that Wood started relying heavily on drugs, entering rehab in 1985.[2]

By 1988, Malfunkshun had disbanded[2] and Wood began jamming with former Green River[5] members Stone Gossard and Jeff Ament,[3] performing briefly as the cover band Lords of the Wasteland.[2] They soon began writing original material and formed Mother Love Bone the same year, adding guitarist Bruce Fairweather[3] and former10 Minute Warning[6] and Skin Yard[7] drummer Greg Gilmore to the lineup.[3] The following year, the band signed a deal with PolyGram,[3] issuing a six-song EP, _Shine_,[3]before going on to tour, supporting The Dogs D'Amour.[1] Towards the end of the year,[1] the band recorded their debut album, _Apple_, which was scheduled for release in 1990.[3]

Due to his struggle with drug addiction,[1] Wood checked himself into rehab in 1989,[1][3] hoping to get clean for the release of Mother Love Bone's debut album.[3] On March 16, 1990,[1] Wood was found in a comatose state by his girlfriend, Xana La Fuente, having overdosed on heroin.[1][8] Wood was taken to the hospital and placed onlife support, however, he died three days later.[1]


----------



## konradv

ChrisL said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long Live the Godfather of Grunge!
> NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE- Hey Hey, My My(Into the Black)
> 
> 
> 
> Is that grunge?  Not sure.
Click to expand...

Sounds kind of grungy to me.  How about this one?


Neil Young & Pearl Jam- Rockin' In The Free World


----------



## ChrisL

konradv said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> konradv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Long Live the Godfather of Grunge!
> NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE- Hey Hey, My My(Into the Black)
> 
> 
> 
> Is that grunge?  Not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds kind of grungy to me.  How about this one?
> 
> 
> Neil Young & Pearl Jam- Rockin' In The Free World
Click to expand...


Okay, if Pearl Jam is involved, it must be grungy.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## konradv

ChrisL said:


> Okay, if Pearl Jam is involved, it must be grungy.


Wasn't Vedder the first or one of the first to call him the Godfather of Grunge?  I know he gave Young's R&R HoF induction speech.


----------



## ChrisL

konradv said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if Pearl Jam is involved, it must be grungy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't Vedder the first or one of the first to call him the Godfather of Grunge?  I know he gave Young's R&R HoF induction speech.
Click to expand...


I don't know if I've heard about that before.    Could be, but I think a lot of the classic rock bands were very influential in the creation of grunge rock, so it wouldn't be surprising.  

But would I consider Neil Young to be grunge?  Probably not.  He's great though, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

Jimi Hendrix - Hey Joe


----------



## Coyote

Billy Joel - We didn't start the fire..


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springstein - Dancing in the Dark


----------



## Coyote

Bruce Springstein - Glory Days


----------



## Toro




----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


>



Good tune!  I like Thin Lizzy's Jailbreak a little bit better though.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Programmer

!


----------



## Programmer

Re: Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer

Who's your daddy?


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## baileyn45

Anyone like Bryan Ferry


----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


> !



Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

What you gonna do?
Time's caught up with you
Now you wait your turn


----------



## MeBelle

​


----------



## Programmer

ChrisL said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.
Click to expand...

They're great.  It's a whole era.


----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're great.  It's a whole era.
Click to expand...


I like some songs from a lot of eras.  It's really more about the song for me than the genre.  I like a variety of genres, with country probably being my least favorite.


----------



## Programmer

ChrisL said:


> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're great.  It's a whole era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some songs from a lot of eras.  It's really more about the song for me than the genre.  I like a variety of genres, with country probably being my least favorite.
Click to expand...

I like these songs, countrywise.  The blond helmets are impressive in these.


----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're great.  It's a whole era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some songs from a lot of eras.  It's really more about the song for me than the genre.  I like a variety of genres, with country probably being my least favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like these songs, countrywise.  The blond helmets are impressive in these.
Click to expand...


  They do look like helmets!  Funny!


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Programmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like that corny song!    I really do.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're great.  It's a whole era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like some songs from a lot of eras.  It's really more about the song for me than the genre.  I like a variety of genres, with country probably being my least favorite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like these songs, countrywise.  The blond helmets are impressive in these.
Click to expand...


And there were some impressive 80s helmets too!    Lol.


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


>



Speaking of angels.


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## ChrisL

I like me some Tom Petty!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Here is some awesome old footage of the Allman Bros. performing live in 1972.  Wow!  They were so good.


----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorites from the Allman Bros.  This is such a great tune.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Here is some live footage of CCR from Woodstock.  It's not the best audio quality, but if you just imagine yourself being there, it must have been a wicked awesome live performance.


----------



## ChrisL

I think I read once that John Fogarty was only 19 years old when he gave that Woodstock performance.  Wow!  What talent.


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer

ChrisL said:


>


This is my karaoke cheat.


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Michelle420

Programmer said:


>



Love it!

_It's like candy
I can feel it when you walk
Even when you talk it takes over me
You're so dandy
I wanna know
Can you feel it too, just like I do?
Oooh!
This stuff is starting now
It's the same feeling
I always seem to get around you
There's no mistaking, I'm clearly taken
By the simple mere thought of you_


----------



## ChrisL

Programmer said:


>



80s dance music!  Yeeeesssss!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## IsaacNewton

One of those movies so bad its 'good'.


----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## IsaacNewton

Programmer said:


>



If you haven't seen her interview on Tavis Smiley it is highly recommended. Great artist.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Programmer




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Rocko




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

Dave Grohl is so cool.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Coyote

Nena - 99 luftballoons


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My favorite Foo Fighters tune is Everlong.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

One of my favorite Joe Walsh tunes.  

LOVE this song!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

These are both totally awesome and funky too!  Lol!


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## ChrisL

eagle1462010 said:


>



Crazy Uncle Ted!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Awww yeah, one of my favorite Stones tunes.


----------



## longknife

A tune that keeps playing in your head


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## baileyn45

Kinda rockabilly


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Toro




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## froggy

Southern Raised 2013-Original Song "A Soul Going …:


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## ChrisL

I know everyone has been posting and playing David Bowie tunes, but I have to honor him by playing a few of my favs.  RIP.  Heroes is such a great tune.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## froggy

Carly Simon   Your're So Vain 1972) Stereo:


----------



## ChrisL

RIP Glenn Frey!


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Coyote

Lyle Lovett.... AVG-JOE - you introduced me to this song...love it 
If I had a boat...


_The mystery masked man was smart
He got himself a Tonto
'Cause Tonto did the dirty work for free
But Tonto he was smarter
And one day said kemo sabe
Kiss my ass I bought a boat
I'm going out to sea_


----------



## froggy

Ray Charles - You Don't Know Me 1962:


----------



## AVG-JOE

Thanks Coyote!  Lyle ROCKS!  A true artist among singer-songwriters.

My favorite LL tune:


----------



## froggy

Vietnam War-Eve of Destruction:


----------



## AVG-JOE

Coyote said:


> Lyle Lovett.... AVG-JOE - you introduced me to this song...love it
> If I had a boat...
> 
> _The mystery masked man was smart_
> _He got himself a Tonto_
> _'Cause Tonto did the dirty work for free_
> _But Tonto he was smarter_
> _And one day said kemo sabe_
> _Kiss my ass I bought a boat_
> _I'm going out to sea_​



Yeah... those are some awesome lyrics...  Now it's a toss up on my LL favorite.

21st Century life rocks


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy

In The Night:


----------



## froggy

Kiss-Beth video clip, unique piano and guitar ver…:


----------



## froggy

Peter Criss I Can't Stop The Rain (Lyrics):


----------



## froggy

Bad Company - Silver Blue & Gold:


----------



## froggy

Eddie Cochran - Summertime Blues - Town Hall Part…:


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Vietnam War-Eve of Destruction:



Froggy you are on a roll with my favorites!!!!  So glad you are back


----------



## froggy

Michael Jackson - Thriller:


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam War-Eve of Destruction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Froggy you are on a roll with my favorites!!!!  So glad you are back
Click to expand...

Thanks Coyote we sure did post em.


----------



## Coyote

Eagles - Peaceful, Easy Feeling....

my favorite Eagles song


----------



## Coyote

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles




And the real "Mr. Bojangles" - Bill Robinson


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real "Mr. Bojangles" - Bill Robinson


You're on a roll now missy. Keep um coming.


----------



## Coyote

Paul Revere and the Raiders - Cherokee Reservation


----------



## Coyote

Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain


----------



## froggy

Eagles - Those Shoes (Live Rare).wmv: Eagles - Get Up Kate (unreleased 1972):


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heap - The Wizard

this one is for my friend alan1

miss you here


----------



## Coyote

Uriah Heap - Lady in Black


----------



## froggy

John Mellencamp - Hand To Hold On To:


----------



## Coyote

The imcomparable Janice - Me and Bobby McGee


----------



## Coyote

Another friend I still miss so so much...if you happen to stop by Intense, this one is for you, since you brought him and so much else to me 

Marc Cohn - Silver Thunderbird


----------



## froggy

The Rolling Stones - (I Can't Get No) Satsfaction…:


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Another friend I still miss so so much...if you happen to stop by Intense, this one is for you, since you brought him and so much else to me
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Cohn - Silver Thunderbird



The old gang we had a time.


----------



## Coyote

Marc Cohn - Walking in Memphis


----------



## Coyote

Rolling Stones - Painted Black


----------



## froggy

Uriah Heep - Easy Livin' - Live in USA 1975:


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another friend I still miss so so much...if you happen to stop by Intense, this one is for you, since you brought him and so much else to me
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Cohn - Silver Thunderbird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old gang we had a time.
Click to expand...


Yes 

(((HUGS))) to you Froggy...you've made my day!


----------



## Coyote

Animals - House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Coyote

Jimi...All along the watchtower


----------



## froggy

Merle Haggard - Where Does The Good Times Go:


----------



## Coyote

Bob Dylan - Shelter from the Storm


----------



## Coyote

Leonard Cohen - one of the best song writers ever (imo)....The Partisan


----------



## froggy

The Rambos - Sheltered In The Arms Of God: 

I've always got to have a little gospel


----------



## froggy

Coyote said:


> Jimi...All along the watchtower


A fav


----------



## Coyote

Dr. Hook and the Medicine Show - Sylvia's Mother


----------



## Coyote

froggy said:


> The Rambos - Sheltered In The Arms Of God:
> 
> I've always got to have a little gospel



I like gospel


----------



## Coyote

Bony M - Rivers of Babylon


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## 007

A little "SKA"...


----------



## ChrisL

Some great tunes here, and some I've never heard of too!   

How about some Led Zeppelin this morning?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This song rocks out!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lol!


----------



## longknife

Coyote said:


> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real "Mr. Bojangles" - Bill Robinson



I actually like Sammy Davis Jr's version


----------



## Coyote

longknife said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real "Mr. Bojangles" - Bill Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like Sammy Davis Jr's version
Click to expand...


I haven't heard that one - thanks!


----------



## longknife

Coyote said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nitty Gritty Dirt Band - Mr. Bojangles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the real "Mr. Bojangles" - Bill Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like Sammy Davis Jr's version
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't heard that one - thanks!
Click to expand...


Sammy was a true showman. His talents were incredible, so much so that Frank Sinatra praised him as one of the best he'd ever encountered.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## MaryL

I am listening to the Black Angels, The first Vietnamese War.


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy

MaryL said:


> I am listening to the Black Angels, The first Vietnamese War.


Sound like this?


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## MaryL

I remember the Huntley Brinkley report, LBJ's  lame ass speeches and the Huey gunships in black and white on NBC.  The black angles pegged the  zeitgeist.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mdk

Amazing!


----------



## Michelle420

I hero worship he deserves it


----------



## ChrisL

I posted an Adam Sandler video earlier, and it reminded me of this.


----------



## MaryL

We didn't  start the fire, Billy Joel.


----------



## mdk

MaryL said:


> We didn't  start the fire, Billy Joel.



I know every word to this song. lol. History dork!


----------



## mdk

I am talking about Quiche...Ohhhh....Quiche Lorraine.  lol


----------



## Michelle420

for my sweet darling mdk and his sexy husband


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Let's ALL GO


ohhh maybe I'll see you there if I can do my hair


----------



## MaryL

mdk said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't  start the fire, Billy Joel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know every word to this song. lol. History dork!
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I lived that crap, Cubby checker and Belgians in the Congo, Dien bien phu, children of thalidomide. I lived through that. And I have to agree with the sentiment. WE did NOT start the fire. And so it goes...


----------



## Michelle420

I'm not always there when you call, but I'm always on time


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> I am talking about Quiche...Ohhhh....Quiche Lorraine.  lol



I love Quiche Lorraine!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Here's a great one ChrisL


----------



## mdk

Perhaps the best love song ever written.


----------



## mdk

Another favorite.


----------



## mdk

Amazing!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL

drifter said:


> Here's a great one ChrisL



Love Lauryn!    Thanks Drifter!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

I love the Pointer Sisters!


----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

Shout out to ALL my sistas!


----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

I fell in love with this song when I saw Dirty Dancing.


----------



## ChrisL

Nobody puts Baby in the corner!


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat

/snick


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## ChrisL

Lauren!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Vandalshandle

I confess that I am fascinated by Bowie's last video. There are serious messages here, and I suspect that it could take years to completely understand exactly what he was saying: (I will give you a hint. He knew that he was dying)


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Layla...


----------



## Coyote

Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Back Home


----------



## Coyote

Well Alright....


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat

♥♥♥♥


----------



## Kat

♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## hangover

Pretty nice honey.....


----------



## hangover




----------



## hangover

Staying off the main road....


----------



## Coyote

Dave Matthews - Crash into me


----------



## Coyote

BlueGin said:


>



Love that song - though I know it from a different group


----------



## Coyote

*"In My Time Of Need"*

Will you comfort me, in my time of need?
Can you take away the pain of a hurtful deeds?
Cause when we need it most, there's no rain at all
And the dust just settles right there on the feed 

Will you say to me a little rains gonna come
When the sky can't offer none to me
Cause I will come for you
When my days are through
And I'll let your smile just off and carry me


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


Don't let your past drive you under
You know how a memory comes and goes
Well the years rolled away just like thunder
Where they fell like a row of dominoes
They fell like a row of dominoes


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Coyote

_I get this feeling I may know you as a lover and a friend._
_But this voice keeps whispering in my other ear,_
_Tells me I may never see you again._

_'cause I get a peaceful easy feeling_
_And I know you won't let me down_
_'cause I'm already standing..._
_I'm already standing..._
_Yes, I'm already standing on the ground_
_Oh, oh_


----------



## Coyote

_It's another tequila sunrise 
Starin' slowly 'cross the sky, said goodbye 
He was just a hired hand 
Workin' on the dreams he planned to try 
The days go by_


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> _I get this feeling I may know you as a lover and a friend._
> _But this voice keeps whispering in my other ear,_
> _Tells me I may never see you again._
> 
> _'cause I get a peaceful easy feeling_
> _And I know you won't let me down_
> _'cause I'm already standing..._
> _I'm already standing..._
> _Yes, I'm already standing on the ground_
> _Oh, oh_



I love the Eagles.  They have SO many good songs.  Too bad about Glenn Frey.


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _I get this feeling I may know you as a lover and a friend._
> _But this voice keeps whispering in my other ear,_
> _Tells me I may never see you again._
> 
> _'cause I get a peaceful easy feeling_
> _And I know you won't let me down_
> _'cause I'm already standing..._
> _I'm already standing..._
> _Yes, I'm already standing on the ground_
> _Oh, oh_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Eagles.  They have SO many good songs.  Too bad about Glenn Frey.
Click to expand...


Peaceful Easy Feeling has always been one of my faves...a sort of mantra


----------



## Coyote

One of these days I'll do it...with my dog....even if I'm a 70 plus old hag I'll do a road trip


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> One of these days I'll do it...with my dog....even if I'm a 70 plus old hag I'll do a road trip



I was going to say WOAAAHHH!  When I first looked at that and before I read it in its entirety.  Lol!


----------



## Coyote

West Virginia...Almost Heaven
Great song...even though they were a little off on the geography


----------



## Coyote

I love Arlo...and Pete Seeger...they sang so many classics together.  This one is just Arlo....City of New Orleans


----------



## ChrisL

Coyote said:


> I love Arlo...and Pete Seeger...they sang so many classics together.  This one is just Arlo....City of New Orleans



Is he the one who sang Alice's Restaurant too?


----------



## Coyote

Traveling Wilburys - End of the Line


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

for pillars 
Counting Crowes - the Rain King


----------



## Coyote

ChrisL said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Arlo...and Pete Seeger...they sang so many classics together.  This one is just Arlo....City of New Orleans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he the one who sang Alice's Restaurant too?
Click to expand...


Yes he was!


----------



## pillars

Coyote said:


> for pillars
> Counting Crowes - the Rain King



Have you seen them live?  They are so good.


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

pillars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> for pillars
> Counting Crowes - the Rain King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen them live?  They are so good.
Click to expand...

No, never had the fortune to.


----------



## Coyote

Gin Blossoms - Jealousy


----------



## Coyote

Runaway Train - Soul Asylum


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## baileyn45




----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


>



Awww.  I love that song.


----------



## AquaAthena

Coyote 
Pogo


----------



## Coyote

AquaAthena said:


> Coyote
> Pogo



Leonard Cohen is timeless - thanks for posting this one


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww.  I love that song.
Click to expand...




Me too. Always have..


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Pogo

AquaAthena said:


> Coyote
> Pogo



Niiiice.  

I play this version a lot...

​


----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## froggy




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## froggy




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Rocko




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Mumford & Sons - Lovers Eyes


_But do not ask the price I pay_
_I must live with my quiet rage_
_Tame the ghosts in my head_
_That run wild and wish me dead_
_Should you shake my ash to the wind_
_Lord forget all of my sins_
_And let me die where I lie_
_Beneath the curse of these lovers eyes_


----------



## jon_berzerk




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This video cracks me up!


----------



## ChrisL

This one too . . .


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Long live Lemmy!


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## froggy

The Casades Listen to the Rhythm of the Falling R…:


----------



## froggy

Ricky Nelson - Travelin' Man 1961:


----------



## froggy

Ricky Nelson - The Last Concert, 1985:


----------



## froggy

The Man Who Fell to Earth - Can You Hear Me?:


----------



## froggy

Old Fashioned Love Song (1975) - Three Dog Night:


----------



## froggy




----------



## Vandalshandle

And now, music fans, I present to you the *worst* top forty hit song ever recorded! Freddy and the Dreamers!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## froggy




----------



## froggy




----------



## AveryJarhman




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy

Slade - Run Runaway (HD 16:9):


----------



## froggy

The Outlaws - Ghost Riders in the Sky:


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy

I'm So Blue -Michael Jackson- Bad25th:


----------



## IsaacNewton

One of my favorite songs and one of my favorite movies.


----------



## froggy

Bob Dylan - The Man in Me (The Big Lebowski versi…:


----------



## Coyote

My favorite movie...The Princess Bride...Storybook love


----------



## Coyote

Joe Ely - Row of Dominos


----------



## Coyote

Best B Sci Fi flick ever!  Dark Star - with it's theme song, Benson Arizona


----------



## Coyote

Blackmore's Night - Village Lanterne


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

_at night we crossed the border following a Black robe _
_to the edge of the reservation—to Cataldo Mission _
_where the saints and all the martyrs look down on dying converts _
_what makes the water holy she says is that that it's the closest thing to rain _
_I stole a mule from Anthony—I helped Anne up upon it _
_and we rode to Coeur d'Alene—through Harrison and Wallace _
_they were blasting out the tunnels—making way for the light of learning _
_when Jesus comes a'calling she said he's coming round the mountain on a train _
_it's my home—last night I dreamt that I grew wings _
_I found a place where they could hear me when I sing_


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## froggy

Over 1 hour mega mix of best Rock and Roll songs …:


----------



## baileyn45




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

Solas...No Forgotten Man

Great lyrics...great story...



Someone better pray that love means justice...


----------



## Coyote




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy

He Touched Me.wmv:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> He Touched Me.wmv:



  Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> He Touched Me.wmv:



Maybe you were just confused, and it was you touching yourself?


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

I can't wait - Kieran Kane, Keven Welch & Fats Kaplin

Interesting group...


_Someday we’ll roll away the stone that we’ve carried for so long
All our burdens will be gone, and I can’t wait
We will find our way to an understanding of all views
No prayer shall be refused, I can’t wait_


----------



## froggy

Genesis - No Reply At All:


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy

Scorpions - Rhythm Of Love:


----------



## froggy

In My Dreams By Reo Speedwagon With Lyrics:


----------



## Coyote

Counting Crows - The Rain King


When I think of heaven
Deliver me in a black-winged bird
I think of flying down into a sea of pens and feathers
And all other instruments of faith and sex and God
In the belly of a black-winged bird.
Don't try to feed me
I've been here before
And I deserve a little more


----------



## Coyote

CCR Lodi


Rode in on the Greyhound
I'll be walkin' out if I go
I was just passin' through
Must be seven months or more
Ran out of time and money
Looks like they took my friends
Oh Lord, I'm stuck in Lodi again


----------



## froggy

Here's To You My Little Loves!:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

^^^

That is such an awesome tune!  Love LZ!    How could anyone NOT love LZ?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

And this one . . . one of my favs!


----------



## ChrisL

Another one of my favorites.  LZ has too many good songs.


----------



## froggy

ChrisL said:


>


A great one.


----------



## froggy

nazareth love hurts (1976):


----------



## froggy

Joe Cocker - With a little help from my friends:


----------



## froggy

Ramble On - Led Zeppelin:


----------



## ChrisL

froggy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A great one.
Click to expand...


They are ALL great ones.


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## ChrisL

BlueGin said:


>



I thought that was Joan Jett at first.


----------



## BlueGin

ChrisL said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was Joan Jett at first.
Click to expand...

My daughter made me listen to them all weekend.

Kind of remind me of a cross between Queen and Rod Stewart.

They weren't too bad I thought. 

Although odd looking


----------



## froggy




----------



## Coyote

Up a narrow flight of stairs
In a narrow little room,
As I lie upon my bed
In the early evening gloom.
Impaled on my wall
My eyes can dimly see
The pattern of my life
And the puzzle that is me.


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle...Flowers never bend with the rainfall

ah...what happened with these great songs?




Through the corridors of sleep
Past the shadows dark and deep
My mind dances and leaps in confusion.
I don't know what is real,
I can't touch what I feel
And I hide behind the shield of my illusion.


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Coyote

Are you going to Scarborough Fair.......?


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Coyote

The Boxer....


----------



## Coyote

Simon and Garfunkle - Kathy's Song


And as I watch the drops of rain
Weave their weary paths and die
I know that I am like the rain
There but for the grace of you, go I


----------



## Coyote

April come she will....



April come she will
When streams are ripe
And swelled with rain
May she will stay
Resting in my arms again

June she'll change her tune
In restless walks
She'll prowl the night
July she will fly
And give no warning
To her flight

August die she must
The autumn winds blow
Chilly and cold
September I remember
A love once new
Has now grown old


----------



## Coyote

Princess Bride if my favorite movie...love this song


----------



## Vandalshandle

Coyote said:


> The Boxer....



This is my absolute favorite S & G song. It is also an excellent example of Phil Specter's "Wall of Sound". Phil produced a lot of S & G songs.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Another example of Phil Spector's "Wall of Sound" production.

He married Ronnie, but things went downhill when he pull a gun on her.


----------



## Coyote

Vandalshandle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Boxer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite S & G song. It is also an excellent example of Phil Specter's "Wall of Sound". Phil produced a lot of S & G songs.
Click to expand...


Had no idea!!!


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Vandalshandle

One of these folks is in the slammer for life, for murder. If you guess the guy on the right, you are correct.

Phil Specter.

The inspiration for the song was an engraving on Specter's father's tombstone." To know him was to love him."


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


>




That is a great song, love that song!


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great song, love that song!
Click to expand...


My sister used to love Fleetwood Mac and Norah Jones and Guns n Roses. I always think of her when I hear a song form those bands/singer.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Carla_Danger

drifter said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great song, love that song!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister used to love Fleetwood Mac and Norah Jones and Guns n Roses. I always think of her when I hear a song form those bands/singer.
Click to expand...



This is my favorite Nora Jones tune


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CremeBrulee

I've always been partial to Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## CremeBrulee




----------



## Michelle420

CremeBrulee said:


>



Nice n bluesy


----------



## Michelle420

Carla_Danger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great song, love that song!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister used to love Fleetwood Mac and Norah Jones and Guns n Roses. I always think of her when I hear a song form those bands/singer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite Nora Jones tune
Click to expand...


Her voice is so soothing


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

I like this one by Norah!


----------



## Ridgerunner

I may get in trouble for posting this tune as I all ready posted it in the 70's thread.
Hey it is Bonnie, if I have to I will suffer the consequences.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I'll never be tired of this late beautiful precious, I love him so much. If only it wasn't too late for me to tell him that to his face.




God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I still can't believe that a song like the "Love Jones" actually came from his mouth! I can't help but smile when I hear him sing, "I'll jump the bones of the first one I meet!" All three of these songs from him are awesome and in my opinion, loud is the only way to play them.


----------



## Coyote

Cold Play - Clocks


_The lights go out and I can't be saved
Tides that I tried to swim against
Have brought me down upon my knees
Oh I beg, I beg and plead, singing_
_Come out of things unsaid
Shoot an apple off my head and a
Trouble that can't be named
A tiger's waiting to be tamed, singing_


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Ridgerunner




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Coyote

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## Coyote

Josh Ritter - Girl in the War


_Peter said to Paul you know all those words we wrote 
Are just the rules of the game and the rules are the first to go 
But now talking to God is Laurel begging Hardy for a gun
I got a girl in the war man I wonder what it is we done_


----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - Lovers Eyes


_But do not ask the price I pay
I must live with my quiet rage
Tame the ghosts in my head
That run wild and wish me dead
Should you shake my ash to the wind
Lord forget all of my sins
And let me die where I lie
Beneath the curse of these lovers eyes_


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Coyote

Mumford and Sons - The Ghosts That We Know


----------



## MaryL

Will ya go lassie, go? by the High Kings.


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Coyote

MaryL said:


> Will ya go lassie, go? by the High Kings.




I love that song!!!!  MaryL I don't care what your politics are but play that song and I'll roll over at your feet


----------



## Bonzi

Toro said:


>



I want to go wild when I hear this song!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Ridgerunner

Gene Autry - You Are My Sunshine


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy

Mr. Blue Sky Lyrics:


----------



## froggy

Bachman Turner Overdrive - You Aint Seen Nothing …:


----------



## froggy

Rolling Stones - Paint It Black:


----------



## froggy

Rolling Stones - Paint It Black:


----------



## Ridgerunner

froggy said:


> Rolling Stones - Paint It Black:



A song so good...

it has to be played twice...


----------



## froggy

The Rolling Stones - Honky Tonk Women - Lyrics:


----------



## froggy

Bobby Fuller Four - I Fought The Law(1966):


----------



## froggy

-NEW- Laugh Laugh Beau Brummels {Stereo}:


----------



## froggy

Strawberry Alarm Clock - Incense & Peppermints 19…:


----------



## froggy

THE ROLLING STONES   Around & Around  1964:


----------



## froggy

Not Fade Away-Rolling Stones with Brian Jones:


----------



## froggy

SAM THE SHAM & THE PHAROAHS - 1966 - "Lil' Red Ri…:


----------



## froggy

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good:


----------



## BlueGin




----------



## froggy

Sam Cooke - Farewell, My Darling:


----------



## froggy

Edison Lighthouse - Love Grows(Where My Rosemary …:


----------



## froggy

Foghat   I Just Want To Make Love To You:


----------



## froggy

Aretha Franklin - (You Make Me Feel Like) A Natur…:


----------



## froggy

Sonny James - Running Bear - 1969:


----------



## froggy

Bryan Adams - Summer of 69:


----------



## froggy

Suspicious Mind - Elvis Presley:


----------



## froggy

What Does It Take - Junior Walker- 1969:


----------



## froggy

Hair - hair, lyrics:


----------



## froggy

The Friends Of Distinction - Grazing In The Grass:


----------



## froggy

A Boy Named Sue: Johnny Cash:


----------



## froggy

New Colony Six - Things I'd Like To Say:


----------



## MaryL

The actual real song  I was listening to  when I tapped into this thread right now? That happy feeling, by Bert Kaempfert. It was my mothers favorite song she used to spin on the old sears hi-fi. I miss her and that song reminds me of the old days. Maudlin and sappy.


----------



## froggy

MaryL said:


> The actual real song  I was listening to  when I tapped into this thread right now? That happy feeling, by Bert Kaempfert. It was my mothers favorite song she used to spin on the old sears hi-fi. I miss her and that song reminds me of the old days. Maudlin and sappy.




That Happy Feeling By Bert Kaempfert:


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

Yes !


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Coyote

Woody Guthrie


----------



## Coyote




----------



## Coyote

In rememberance of Ali...The Boxer


----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Vandalshandle

Coyote said:


> In rememberance of Ali...The Boxer



This is a perfect example of Phil Spectra's "Wall of sound" production. Here is another, featuring the woman that he would later marry, and divorce:


----------



## Vandalshandle

It doesn't get any better than David Bowie's farewell video:


----------



## Coyote

Greg Brown...he could seduce me in a minute with that voice....

Walkin' Daddy


_You're walkin' daddy off through the woods you old hillbilly
You said "this is my son in whom I am well pleased"_

_Ain't no road a good road until it's free to everyone
We're walkin' daddy father holy ghost & son_

_Ain't no sorrow can dim the love comes shining through
I'm walkin' daddy I know what I am here to do_

_To be of use try to help the deal along
I'm walkin' daddy & i'm just gonna keep walkin' on_


----------



## Coyote

Tom Paxton - My lady's a high flying dove


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Pogo

Early present for Father's Day....

​


----------



## Pogo

Vandalshandle said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In rememberance of Ali...The Boxer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of Phil Spectra's "Wall of sound" production.
Click to expand...


That's Roy Hallee, actually.  It is a big production.  Took some 100 hours in three locations.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Pogo said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> In rememberance of Ali...The Boxer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a perfect example of Phil Spectra's "Wall of sound" production.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Roy Hallee, actually.  It is a big production.  Took some 100 hours in three locations.
Click to expand...


I guess you are right. I always assumed the Phil Spector produced "The Boxer' because Simon mentioned Phil Specter in this song:

*PAUL SIMON LYRICS*
"A Simple Desultory Philippic"

I been Norman Mailered, Maxwell Taylored
I been John O'Hara'd, McNamara'd
I been Rolling Stoned and Beatled 'til I'm blind
I been Ayn Randed, nearly branded
A Communist, 'cause I'm left-handed
That's the hand I use, well, never mind

*I been Phil Spectored, resurrected*
I been Lou Adlered, Barry Sadlered
Well, I paid all the dues I want to pay
And I learned the truth from Lenny Bruce
And of all my wealth won't buy me health
So I smoke a pint of tea a day

I knew a man his brain so small
He couldn't think of nothin' at all
He's not the same as you and me
He doesn't dig poetry, he's so unhip that
When you say Dylan, he thinks you're talkin' about Dylan Thomas
Whoever he is
The man ain't got no culture
But its alright, Ma, everybody must get stoned

I been Mick Jaggered, silver daggered
Andy Warhol, won't you please come home?
I been mothered, fathered, aunt and uncled
Been Roy Haleed and Art Garfunkeled
I just discovered somebody's tapped my phone

One way or the other, "The Boxer" is one of the best songs I have ever heard, and frankly, I personally identify with it.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Coyote




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Vandalshandle




----------



## Bonzi




----------

